# Stahlvorfach ???



## hamburgerjung (23. Oktober 2005)

moin.......ich gehe in 2 stunden zum hechtangeln......und muss zum entsetzen feststellen, das ich ma wieder kein vernünftiges vorfach habe....toll........würdet ihr beim spinangeln (wobbler, blinker...etc) ein stahlvorfach ranknallen ??????......hab sonst ne fireline drauf..!!!


----------



## Forellenhunter (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Auch wenn hier viele anderer Meinung sind, ich benutze beim Spinnangeln nie ein Stahlvorfach. Mir hat auch in meiner, fast 30jährigen Anglerlaufbahn noch nie ein Hecht ein Vorfach durchgebissen. Vielleicht habe ich bis jetzt auch nur Glück gehabt?#c 
Allerdings würd ich vor die Fireline noch ein Mono-Vorfach knoten, da Geflochtene nicht allzu abriebfest sind. 
Wie gesagt, meine Meinung und auch nur beim Spinnfischen. Bei Köfi hab ich meistens Stahl oder dgl. drauf.
Grüße
FH


----------



## hamburgerjung (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

hmm...mir kommt das mit dem stahl auch ein bisschen klobig vor.......wenn ich bloss meine spule kevlar finden würde.........!!!......wie dick würdest du denn das mono vorfach wählen ?????


----------



## dorschhai (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Beim Angeln auf Hecht gehts nicht ohne finde ich. Es kommt schonmal vor das der Hecht sich einwickelt o.ä. und dann ist die Mono oder Geflochtene durch. Ich fische teilweise sogar mit Stahl auf Barsch, da ich auch in solchen Situatuionen schon Hechte dran hatte. Den Barschen stört das wenig, sie beißen weiterhin gut. Du musst nur drauf achten das du keine Billigstahlvorfächer für 30 cent nimmst, die sind Schrott. Es gibt gute, fertige Vorfächer auf dem Markt, mittlerweile baue ich mir meine selber, ist einfach individueller. Mit Wirbel, Quetschhülsen, Crosslocks und Stahl (das ist das teure daran) komme ich pro Vorfach auf ca. 1,70 €. Das hält sich noch in Grenzen, das Vorfach steckt nämlich ganz schön was weg.


----------



## Forellenhunter (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Je nach Fischart benutze ich 0,30er FC beim Hechtangeln mit Wobbler und dgl. und 0,22er beim angeln auf Zander und Barsch mit Twistern. Habe bis vor einiger Zeit auch direkt mit der Geflochtenen geangelt, also ohne Vorfach, allerdings sieht man die geflochtene im Wasser recht gut. Deshalb knote ich jetzt noch ein Vorfach dazwischen. 
Grüße
FH


----------



## hamburgerjung (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

hmm.....45 min. noch.....dann gehts los........ich lass erstmal stahl dran....und beim ersten hänger der mir abreissen sollte, angel ich nur noch ohne vorfach....das gewässer is ziemlich trüb und ich glaub dasda die graue fireline nicht allzu sichtbar ist !!!!.....aber danke erstmal für die tips....obwohl ich ja sagen muss das die meinungen tatsächlich schwer auseinander gehen.....warscheinlich sollte ich das selber testen !!!!|kopfkrat 

Hoffentlich gibts nen DICKEN....und hoffentlich fängt das hier in hamburg net gleich tierisch an zu regnen !!!!


----------



## dorschhai (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				hamburgerjung schrieb:
			
		

> und beim ersten hänger der mir abreissen sollte


Wenn das passiert, hast du wunderbaren Billigstahl. Wenn, dann sreißt oft die Geflochtene, aber nicht der Stahl. Wenn du dann nur noch Knotenlos verwendest, stehen deine Chancen nicht schlecht (wenn Geflecht & Stahl i.o. sind) das es dir bei einem Hänger den Drilling aufbiegt und du die Montage inkl. Köder wieder hast. Ging bei mir noch nie schief (hatte bisher ca. 40 Hänger).


----------



## Gunni77 (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo

Gezielt auf hecht ohne Stahl?

Das geht so lange gut, bis mal ein Fisch den Köder so tief im Schnabel hat, das die Zähne an die Schnur kommen. Beispiel: Gestern Abend an der Maas. Neben mit taucht ein anderer Spinnangler auf, der hat mit nem kleinen Wobbler geangelt. Um ca 21 Uhr hat der nen Biss, drillt nen kleinen Hecht von knapp 60 cm bis vor das Ufer, der Fisch schüttelt beim Kescherversuch den Kopf und die Tolle Monoschnur ist durch. Bravo, wieder nen Fisch verangelt...und nix gelernt. Knotet nen neuen Köder an und weiter gehts.... ich habe versucht, ihm zu erklären, das sowas nicht sein muss, aber leider war das einer von den Aasgeiern, die dort immer wieder auftauchen und die einen nicht verstehen wollen, obwohl sie in deutsches Autokennzeichen haben. #q 
Ich habe als Alternative Hardmono versucht und es wieder bleiben gelassen. Erstens ist das viel steifer als Stahl und zweitens funktioniert es nicht. Nach einem 70er Hecht, den ich mit Glück bekommen habe, war das Zeug total aufgerauht. 
Ich habe mir inzwischen ein superdünnes 7x7 besorgt, das stört wirklich nicht, es klappt auch wieder mit den Barschen.
Mich stört einfach der Gedanke, das ein eventuell abreißender Fisch das Maul mit meinem Haken vernagelt hat und dann langsam eingeht. Neben einem moralischen Problem passt das auch nicht zum Bild des "modernen" Anglers in der Öffentlichkeit, der in Zukunft noch seinem Hobby nachgehen will.

Gruß


----------



## dorschhai (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen, Gunni77, wir haben heute so weiches Stahl, das stört nun wirklich kaum mehr. Gerade die kleineren Wobbler (auf Barsch) werden hin und wieder von Hechten inhaliert. Naja und wenns doch einen Hecht, Barsch oder Zander stört - Na und, dann beißt er halt nicht. Zudem habe ich ein sicheres Gefühl wenn ich mit Stahl angel.


----------



## Franky (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Moin...
Für mich gilt: nie ohne Stahl. Ich nutze Flexonit in 0,25 mm oder 0,27 mm (1*19 / 7*7). Das Zeug ist so weich, dass es kaum auffällt... Ausserdem ist es bronze-mattfarben und nicht silber, so dass auch abschreckende Reflektionen nicht auftreten. Alles andere halte ich persönlich für viel Glück...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

also gezielt auf hecht nehm ich meist n Stahlvorfach , obwohl ich selbst die Fische an 16er Mono und mit tiefsitzendem Haken  problemlos rausbekommen habe ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Auf Hecht ohne Stahlvorfach halte ich für unverantwortlich !|abgelehn

Wenn einer sagt, dass er schon lange ohne Hechtvorfach gezielt auf Hechte angelt und nie einen Durchbiss hatte, dann hat er mehr Glück als Verstand gehabt, soll dieses aber nicht verallgemeinern. Glück bedeutet nicht die Regel!
Dass es heute sehr gute weiche sogar knotbare Stahlvorfächer gibt, sollte sich rumgesprochen haben.


----------



## taildancer (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

also ich benutze auch IMMER ein stahlvorfach!
es ist mir schon oft genug passiert,dass ich mit einem winzigen spinner auf barschjagt war und dann hechte auf diesen gegangen sind!
die haben den spinner natürlich vollkommen eingelurcht.
und das hält die beste fireline nicht durch!!!
selbst größere wobbler wurden schon so eingelurcht,dass nur noch die hälfte meines 30cm vorfachs aus dem maul ragte.
ich glaube auch nicht daran,dass ein stahlvorfach die fische verscheucht!
egal ob auf zander,barsch,hecht,hab immer ein stahlvorfach vorgeschaltet!ich geh lieber auf nummer sicher!
wär zu schade wenn ich den hecht meines lebens,mir die schnur zerraspelt.
nicht nur des entgangenen fanges wegen!!!


----------



## Wedaufischer (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Flexonit, wie Franky es beschrieben hat, ist auch meine 1. Wahl bei Stahl. Das Zeugs ist so geschmeidig, dass man es notfalls vor Ort auch Knoten kann.

Alles anderes ist glückliches aber unverantworliches Handeln.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Hecht ohne Stahlvorfach halte ich für unverantwortlich !|abgelehn


 
Unterschrieben!!! (|krach

Will hier mit den "Stahlgegnern" keinen Zoff anfangen, aber dass muss gesagt sein, gerade wenn ihr einem offensichtlichen "Noch-nicht-Profi" so ein Vorgehen empfiehlt - lest das, was Gunni77 geschrieben hat.
Wenn euch das nicht reicht, den nächsten Hecht, den ihr fangt und abschlagt nehmt ihr mal als Testobjekt - reibt mono, FC, Hardmono oder was-auch-immer-mono durch seinen kiefer - es sind messer!!!

Auf Hecht ohne Stahl führt zwangsläufig zum Fischverlust, nicht immer aber irgendwann mal.

Ich mache es so: bis 5-6cm ohne Stahl
6-10cm 5kg dünnes 7x7
ü10cm 1x7 (verheddert sich nich so und is auch nich so teuer)

LG by Andy


----------



## vertikal (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> andererseits hab ich noch nie nen hecht verloren selbst die Fische an 16er Mono und mit tiefsitzendem Haken habe ich problemlos rausbekommen ...



Hi Leute,

ich weiss ja nicht, wie gross die Hechte sind, die einige von euch abenteuerlicherweise auf Mono, bzw. FluorCarbon, aber jedenfalls ohne Stahlvorfach fangen!?

Tatsache ist für mich: Hechtangeln ohne Stahlvorfach ist und bleibt
1. unsinnig, da kein Hecht den Köder wegen des Stahlvorfaches *nicht *nimmt
2. unverantwortlich, da ein guter Hecht nicht das geringste Problem hat, Mono oder FluorCarbon zu zerreissen (ich rede hier nicht von Mini-Hechten)
3. völlig unnötig, da heute hervorragendes Material auf dem Gebiet der Stahlvorfächer angeboten wird (z.B. braunes Seven Strand u. a.)

Wie viele Meterhechte habt ihr denn schon auf Montagen ohne Stahlvorfach gefangen und - was viel schlimmer ist - wie viele habt ihr denn schon verloren???

Habt ihr euch mal Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie qualvoll ein Hecht unter Umständen verludert, der den Schlund mit eurem Drilling verschlossen bekommen hat, abreisst weil ihr kein Stahlvorfach verwendet und anschließend elendig verhungern muss!!!

Ich bin Raubfischangeler und fische ständig auf Hecht und Zander (für den übrigends genau das gleiche gilt!). Ich fange regelmäßig Hechte, auch solche über einen Meter. Niemals würde ich dabei auf ein gutes Stahlvorfach verzichten. Es gibt einfach keinen Grund dafür, ohne Stahlvorfach zu fischen, aber genug Gründe dagegen.
Denkt mal drüber nach.

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## hamburgerjung (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

also......vielen dank leute !!!!......ich muss dazu eins sagen.......den einen hecht den wir (mein kollege und ich)....vorhin gefangen haben, mit nem köfi an der pose !!!! WENN DA "KEIN" STAHLVORFACH gewesen wäre dann hätten wir aber GANZ schön alt ausgesehen........weil der hecht hat so dermassen tief geschluckt....das wir beihnahe das vorfach noch im maul behalten hätten..........wenn da was anderes als STAHL zum vorschein gekommen wäre .....dann gute nacht !!!!!!!! (posenmontage)......wie das nun beim spinangeln is??????????.......ich werde auf jeden fall stahl benutzen...........das war ein kampf heute (mit meinen nerven)..........aber es hat hingehauen !!!!!!! schönen sonntag abend noch !!!....und vergesst nicht um 22.30 uhr gibt es die neue staffel von DITTSCHE auf WDR !!!#6


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Also wie ich schon sagte wenn ich gezielt auf hecht angel denn geh ich auch auf Nummer sicher und nehme ein Stahlvorfach .Das sich ein Hecht am Stahl stört glaube ich auch nicht .
Aber bei Bachforellen im klaren Bach die eh schon super scheu sind spare ich mir das . Denn keiner kann mir sagen das es irgendein Stahlvorfach gibt das so unauffällig ist wie 16er Mono . Ähnlich siehts bei Barschen aus , zumindest bei klarem Wasser und wenn nicht grade ein Schwarm am platz ist .

Außerdem glaube ich  nicht das ein hecht sich an einem 1er Spinner im Maul großartig stören würde falls er doch mal abreißt ... Was mir wie gesagt noch nie passiert ist ...
Das Argument mit dem abreißen des Meterhechts is mir auch wurscht denn mit ner 16er Schnur hätt ich eh kaum eine chance den zu landen .
Meterhechte habe ich bis jetzt weder gefangen noch drangehabt , aber meinen größten hecht z.B. nen 85er konnte ich auch ohne Stahl sicher landen .
Und die Fische die ich beim Forellen und Barschangeln fang haben meist nur zwischen 50 und 60 cm , Fische bis 70 sind aber auch hin und wieder dabei ...


----------



## Forellenhunter (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich weiss ja nicht, wie gross die Hechte sind, die einige von euch abenteuerlicherweise auf Mono, bzw. FluorCarbon, aber jedenfalls ohne Stahlvorfach fangen!?
> 
> Meint VERTIKAL


Es gibt solche und solche Meinungen. Hatte eigentlich nicht vor mich zu verteitigen, aber:
Wie ich schon weiter oben geschrieben habe, angle ich seit meinem 6. Lebensjahr. Das sind nunmehr 29 Jährchen. Während dieser Zeit habe ich unzählige Hechte und Zander gefangen, auch viele darunter, die die 1 Meter-Marke locker überschritten hatten. Und ich hatte noch nie dass Problem, dass ein Fisch, egal ob Hecht, Zander oder Barsch das Vorfach durchgebissen hat.

Und das sollte man auch akzeptieren.
Grüße
FH


----------



## hamburgerjung (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@ forellenhunter.....
absolut akzeptabel.........obwohl ich ein wenig der meinung von VERTIKAL zustimmen muss !!!!!


----------



## Marlow (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Ich will euch an meinem heutigem Erlebniss teilhaben lassen.

Ich war Spinnfischen, habe verschiedene Wobbler am 20 lb Hardmono von C.... durch den Hafen gezogen, das Wetter war phantastisch, das Wasser der Mosel ist nach den letzten Regenfällen endlich wieder trüb. Ich war gerade mit meinem 16 Slider von rapala am werkeln, warf Ihn aus und muss dem Kameraden, ich sage mal es war ein Hecht das Teil genau vor die Nase geworfen haben. Es gab jedenfalls einen mörderischen Biss die Rute Krumm dann ein kurzes Pfeifen und der rapala mit hälftigem Hardmono verschwanden in der Tiefe der Mosel. Sch.... Fisch verletzt, Wobbler eingebüßt, und den Beweis erbracht das Hardmono wohl doch nicht so das Wahre ist.
Übrigens ist das Vorfach fast genau mittig durch bzw. abgebissen wurden.

Ich denke wenn ich nicht mit Minniwobblern unterwegens bin werde ich nur noch mit Stahl angeln.


----------



## Jirko (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

hallo forellenhunter & veit #h

ohne euch beiden jetzt zu nahe zu treten , würde ich aber dennoch behaupten, daß ihr bis dato das verdammte glück (!? |kopfkrat) hattet, keinen strammeren hecht verloren zu haben! für hecht kann es nur eine alternative geben und die heißt stahl! kann es denn möglich sein, daß eure bisherigen hechte alle durchweg in den vorderen maulbereichen gehakt wurden?

ich fische ja nun auch schon´n paar tage  auf mr. pike und habe vor ein paar jährchen, als hardmono plötzlich als DIE alternative für die esoxpirsch auserkoren wurde, diese als vorfach angeknubbelt... nach 2 abrissen von bummelig 5-6 pfündern (in den poldergewässern der oder) in den ersten tagen und der begutachtung des vorfachs stellte ich mir unweigerlich die frage, unter welchen kriterien dieses vorfachmaterial bei der hechtpirsch getestet wurde... die ersten cm des abgerissenen vorfachendes sahen aus wie ne abgeschälte banane ...

...wie gesagt, es kann gut möglich sein, daß ihr bis dato dieses verdammte glück hattet!?... schon aus waidgerechten gründen gibt es nur die stahlalternative #h


----------



## Gunni77 (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Gruß

@Veit 





> lediglich 2 verloren durch Abriss verloren


 lediglich? Woher weißt du, das die Fische nicht drauf gegangen sind? Erkenntst du springende Fische? Das Wort "lediglich" in diesem Zusammenhang ist absurd. 

@Forellenhunter: Akzeptieren? Na, immer doch. Glauben? Eher nicht... oder du kennst den Trick, den alle Raubfischangler seit Jahren suchen. "Unzählige" Hechte und die Schnur war nie beschädigt oder ist gerissen? Keiner der Hechte hat den Köder so inhaliert, das die Schnur zwischen die Zähne gelangen kann? Na, wie dem auch sei, möglich ist ja alles, aber das ganze dann noch als Tip für einen Anfänger?

Gruß


----------



## neddi (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

also ich benutzte grundsätzlich stahl und halte es nur für glück wenn da noch keine abrisse passiert sind (hatte die schnur wohl keinen kontakt mit der schnur)
ich fange lieber 1 hecht mit stahl und den lande ich auch, als 3 ohne stahl und  einer hat dann den köder im schlund. (von wegen scheuchwirkkung)
zum spinnen nehme ich 7strand von drennan, das ist schön unauffällig schwarz gefärbt und sehr dünn, ausserdem kann man das gut am wasser ohne hülsen und zange verarbeiten, indem man es verrödelt... hält bombenfest.
glaube auch nicht das beim spinnen 7x7 vorfächer vorteile bringen, von wegen der geschmeidigkeit, wenn meister essox zupackt ist der haken eigentlich eh schon drinn, und wenn die vorfächer durchs wasser gezogen werden zieht der köder das vorfach stramm und dann ist das geschmeidige genauso wie nen nicht so weiches material.

auch wenn hardmono keinen richtigen schutz bietet sollte man dennoch besser auf sowas zurückgreifen als keinen schutz, denn besser nen schlechter als garkein schutz.


----------



## Wedaufischer (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@Veit
Hast wohl schon viel von der Relativitätstheorie gehört. 

Allerdings halte ich deine Erklärungsversuche und die einiger anderer auch, die nur um des Erfolges Willen sich über jede Waidgerechtigkeit hinwegsetzen, für relativ bescheiden...

Meine Meinung!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

hmmm ich frage mich nur wo wiso zum beispiel Forellenhunter , Veit und ich sogut wie keine hechte verlieren ?
Das einfach als Glück abzutun find ich ein wenig zu einfach ...

Und da ihr anderen ja alle mit Stahl angelt , woher wisst ihr dann das man ohne Stahl angeblich soviel verliert ?

Wie kommt es das ich selbst mit ner 16er Mono Schnur 60er und 70er Hechte bei denen der Haken tief saß problemlos landen konnte ? 
Haben so "kleine" hechte etwa keine Zähne ???
Und wenn doch müsste dann eine so dünne schnur nicht in null komma nix durch sein , wenn diese Zähne selbst 45er Hardmono durchscheuern können ???


----------



## Gunni77 (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo

@Veit Fischgeil? Jaaaaa.... Wettangler? Um jeden Preis mehr fangen als andere? Jaaaaaaaaaa.... 

Bemerkst du die Fehler in deiner Argumentation selber oder soll ich dich im einzelnen darauf hinweisen?



> Der eine wurde wurde vor kurzem gefangen. Und es kann nur der selbe gewesen sein, der mir abgerupt ist, weil Fangort und Größe (die war mir bekannt, weil ein Angelfreund den Hecht drei Tage zuvor schon gefangen und zurückgesetzt hatte) absolut identisch waren.


 
Wie stellst du die exakte Länge eines Fisches fest, den du nicht gefangen hast? Glaubst du an die Geschichte vom immer Stadorttreuen Hecht?



> Bei dem anderen kann ich es vielleicht nicht absolut 100%ig sagen, aber da er auch nachdem er mir abgerissen ist genau an der selben Stelle immer wieder mächtig geraubt hat, denke ich auch der hat überlebt, zumal ich nicht glaube, dass dort mehr als ein Meterhecht steht.


 
Das "Rauben" ist ein öfter beobachtetes Verhalten von abgerissenen Fischen. Dabei springen die Fische und schlagen auf die Wasseroberfläche, um den Haken los zu werden. Du glaubst? Hmmm...?



> Den Einwand der Waidgerechtigkeit ist ja berechtigt, aber wenn die Hechte, welche bei mir beißen auch ohne Stahl nicht verludern, dann werden sie es zwar mit Stahl genauso wenig tun, dafür beißen sie dann aber vielleicht auch garnicht erst.


 
Richtig. Vielleicht. Sollte es dem waidgerechten Angler nicht egal sein, ein paar Fische weniger zu fangen?



> Ich will jetzt gewiss nicht rumprahlen, aber ich fange beim Spinnangeln auf Hecht meist mehr, als meine Mitangler, wenn ich denn welche dabei habe


 
Dann lass es doch einfach. Da sieht man, was wichtig ist...peinlich :v 



> Ich fische auch sehr viel in kleinen Teichen. Von vielen dieser Gewässer bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass es dort keine richtig großen HEchte gibt.


 
ziemlich sicher...



> Und nen 70er Hecht bekomme ich mit dem von mir hauptsächlich benutzten 0,45er Fluocarbon aus dem Wasser, auch wenn er den Köder inhaliert hat


 
Eben nicht. Oft, aber nicht immer.



> Und selbst das hat bei dem Metermann, den ich verloren hab, immerhin 2 Minuten gehalten.


 
Oh. So lange? Immerhin. Toll. Sag mal, würdest du nicht lieber Meterhechte fangen als zu verangeln?

Merkst du was.... 

Gruß


----------



## Ralle76 (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Ich find es schon bedenklich, wenn zugunsten des höheren Fangerfolgs, der denk ich eher an der Erfahrung liegt als am Vorfach, die Verluderung von guten Fischen in Kauf genommen und runtergespielt wird.
Einfach zu sagen, ich fange gut und damit basta, halte ich für sehr kurzsichtig und unprofessionell.

Mir sind schon mehrere Jungangler begegnet, welche angeregt durch solche Kommentare, ohne Stahl den Weg zum Hechterfolg suchten. Einer der seltenen Gelegenheiten, mal auf die Richtigkeit und Wichtigkeit der in der Fischereiprüfung erlernten Theorie hinzuweisen.


----------



## Jirko (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

nabend kochtoppangler #h


> *sogut* wie keine hechte verlieren?


|kopfkrat


> Und da ihr anderen ja alle mit Stahl angelt, woher wisst ihr dann das man ohne Stahl angeblich soviel verliert?


>>>>


> nach 2 abrissen von bummelig 5-6 pfündern...


HARDMONO!...


> Wie kommt es das ich selbst mit ner 16er Mono Schnur 60er und 70er Hechte bei denen der Haken tief saß problemlos landen konnte?


sag jetzt aber bitte nicht, daß du mit diesem vorfach gezielt auf hecht gefischt hast!?... wenn nein, entschuldige bitte meine frage... die dann einzigst plausible antwort: GLÜCK #h

PS: mit monovorfächern gezielt auf hecht zu fischen, ist - und das belegt die praxis eindeutig - fahrlässig... sorry jungs... und das wissen, daß nen hecht mit nem inhalierten köder mang den kauplatten jämerlich verenden wird, kommt in eine ganz andere schublade ... grummelnden gruß


----------



## darth carper (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Kurz und knapp: nie ohne!!

Wenn es denn doch so gut ohne Stahl funktioniert, welcher Idiot hat das denn beim Hechtangeln eingeführt? Wie können sich Generationen von Anglern nur so irren?

Vielleicht sollten unsere Mono-Experten mal ihre Montagen und Angelmethoden darstellen und so den Hechtfang revolutionieren. Dann müßten alle Hechtbücher neu geschrieben werden und das Wort Stahlvorfach darf nur noch von den Big-Gamern in den Mund genommen werden.
Nein halt, auch auf den Großen Weißen lassen sich Fluocarbonvorfächer einsetzen. Auch auf diesem Gebiet gibt es noch unbegrenztes Potential.

Jeder Hecht den ich wegen Schnurbruchs verliere ist ein Hecht zuviel.
Erstens kann es der Hecht meines Lebens sein und zweitens gibt es keine Garantie das der Fisch nicht verludert.


----------



## Gunni77 (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo

@Jirko Hat keinen Sinn.... leider. Zum Glück disqualifizieren sich manche Leute halt einfach selber. Möge der geneigte Anfänger seine eigenen Schlüsse ziehen.

Gruß


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Gezielt auf Hecht mit 16er mono das wäre wirklich Schwachsinn . Ich angel damit hauptsächlich auf Forellen und manchmal auf Barsch .
Nur dabei passierts halt hin und wieder das da ein hecht zuschnappt ... Verloren habe ich an der dünnen Schnur aber noch keinen .
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber ich glaube nur ein einziges Mal habe ich einen hecht beim Angeln ohne Stahlvorfach verloren . Und das lag eher daran das die Bremse dichtgeknallt war ...

Achja das sogut wie keine hechte verlieren ... bezieht sich z.B. auf die 2 Fische von veit ... Aber willst du mir sagen das du mit Stahl 100 % aller deiner hechte landen konntest ? ist dir noch nie einer abgerissen oder hat die Schnur irgendwo unter Wasser duchgescheuert ?
Woher wollt ihr wissen das Veits Fische die Schnur durchgebissen haben und das die Schnur nicht aus anderen gründen gerissen ist ?


----------



## Jirko (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



> Aber willst du mir sagen das du mit Stahl 100 % aller deiner hechte landen konntest? ist dir noch nie einer abgerissen oder hat die Schnur irgendwo unter Wasser duchgescheuert?


diese frage ist doch jetzt bitte nicht dein ernst kochtoppangler!? #h


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Wollt damit nur sagen das du auch mit Stahl nur sogut wie keine hechte verlierst ...


----------



## Forellenhunter (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Ich glaub das ist hier bald noch schlimmer als bei C&R. So langsam wirds persönlich. 
Warum müssen sich hier eigentlich die Anhänger von Monoschnurvorfächern verteidigen. Vielleicht haben die bis jetzt Glück gehabt, vielleicht... was weiss ich. Aber kann man das nicht einfach akzeptieren??? Es gibt nun mal einige die Stahl verwenden und einige die kein Stahl verwenden. 
Grüße
FH


----------



## Forellenhunter (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Nachtrag:
an diejenigen unter Euch, die so Waidmännisch sind; seit diesem Jahr drücke ich an allen Kunstködern die Wiederhaken an. Habe nicht mehr Aussteiger als vorher und das lösen geht erheblich schneller. Kann ich nur zur Nachahmung empfehlen.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Wedaufischer (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Forellenhunter schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag:
> an diejenigen unter Euch, die so Waidmännisch sind; seit diesem Jahr drücke ich an allen Kunstködern die Wiederhaken an. Habe nicht mehr Aussteiger als vorher und das lösen geht erheblich schneller. Kann ich nur zur Nachahmung empfehlen.
> Grüße
> FH


Was willst du mir/uns damit sagen?

Sollen jetzt alle, die Stahlvorfächer benutzen jetzt auf Mono, oder Fluorocarbon umsteigen, aber im Sinne von Waidgerechtigkeit, ja die Widerhaken an drücken?

Ist es das, was ich/wir aus dieser Empfehlung lernen soll(en)?


----------



## AngelAndy20 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Ich weiss ja nicht wies bei einigen von euch ist, aber bei uns ist beim fischen auf Hecht ein Stahlvorfach Pflicht, dies und nichts anderes!
Vielleicht sollte man das generell zur Pflicht machen, einige wollen wohl offensichtlich nicht lernen.
Wiederhaken andrücken? Toll... Knips doch noch die Hakenspitze ab, damit ersparst du dem Fisch auch noch den Einstich...|uhoh: 
Darum gehts doch garnicht!

Ich hatte mal eine Hand in einem Hechtmaul und er lebte noch - nicht nur die hand war blutig, sondern auch tiefe Kerben in meinen Fingernägeln!
Heißt wer mit anderem Material als Stahl (auf Hecht!) angelt, wird zwangsläufig irgendwann Fische verlieren - die dann mit einem großen Wobbler im Maul, eventuell mit beiden Drillingen oder 3en gehakt, verenden!:c 

Damit schadet ihr nicht nur euch, sondern auch dem Gewässen und zusätzlich dem Ansehen aller Angler, wenn so ein Fisch ans Ufer geschwemmt wird und Nichtangler sich ansehen können, warum dieser Fisch gestorben ist.:v 

Versteht ihr jetzt, warum wir es nicht akzeptieren wollen?

Und jetzt kommt nicht schon wieder mit "is nie was passiert, echt nich!"

Geht mal hundertmal mit ner fluppe im mund über ne Tanke, das geht 100mal gut - und irgendwann knallts...:g


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Und da ihr anderen ja alle mit Stahl angelt , woher wisst ihr dann das man ohne Stahl angeblich soviel verliert ?


 
Ganz einfach, weil ich auch seit Jahrzehnten intensiv auf Hecht angle und auch mein jährlicher Urlaub dem Hechtangeln gewidmet ist (Hecht ist mein persönlicher Zielfisch). Und da trifft man leider immer wieder Angler, die es ohne Stahl versuchen und ein erfolgreicher Hechtdrill dann eher die Ausnahme darstellt. Ich sage denen vor Ort den Abriss voraus und er kommt.
Uns so manches meiner Stahlvorfächer zeigt auch seine leidvolle Geschichte vom erfolgreichen Drill, bevor ich es entsorgen muss.

Mit anderen Worten: Veit und Forellenhunter sind zwei unglaubliche Exempalre von Anglern ... beneidenswert ... oder aber sollte man ihnen zeigen, wie ein Hecht aussieht? ... könnte ja sein, dass sie die Fische verwechseln ...


----------



## HEWAZA (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss ja nicht wies bei einigen von euch ist, aber bei uns ist beim fischen auf Hecht ein Stahlvorfach Pflicht, dies und nichts anderes!
> Vielleicht sollte man das generell zur Pflicht machen, einige wollen wohl offensichtlich nicht lernen.


 
Bei uns ist es Gottseidank nicht Pflicht!
Und alles mit Gesetzen regeln zu wollen ist der Falsche Weg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!|krach: Denn ein einmal eingeführtes Verbot wieder rückgangig zu machen ist fast unmöglich.

Keine Boilies! Kein Anfüttern! Kein Setzkescher! Kein Nachtangeln! Kein Zelten! Kein Setzkescher! Keine Gefärbten Maden! Kein Lebender Köfi! Kein Drilling! Keine Köfisenke! Kein Zurücksetzen! Kein Frolic! Kein Schleppen! Kein Bootsangeln!..................

KEIN ANGELN?

Überlegt mal;+ 

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				HEWAZA schrieb:
			
		

> KEIN ANGELN?
> 
> Überlegt mal;+


 
Doch: Waidgerechtes Angeln; und wenn die Einsicht bei einigen Anglern fehlt, weil diese nicht überlegen, dann kommen immer mehr Gesetze/Verordnungen/Vorschriften, in der Tat; wobei Vorschriften, wie in diesem Fall, dann vernünftig sind (und ja auch keine Einschränkung bedeutet) und mit manchen Einschränkungen, die du aufzählst, nicht zu vergleichen sind ..#h.. aber ich gebe dir Recht (ich verdrehe dir jetzt deine Worte im Mund |rolleyes): Es ist ärgerlich, wenn die Allgemeinheit wegen einigen wenigen Uneisichtigen mit Regeln überschüttet werden ....


----------



## AngelAndy20 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hewaza, netter Denkanstoß, geht aber auch kürzer:

Kein waidgerechtes Angeln --> kein Angeln!!!:c 

Wenn wir (die Angler) uns über elementarste, vernünftige Regelungen einig wären könnten wir die Abschaffung bürokratischer, idiotischer und realitätsfremder Verordnungen verlangen - so sind wir ein Haufen unorganisierter, sich wegen jedem Furz in die Haare kriegender Typen.

Ich denke wenn der letzte Fluss gesperrt,
der letzte Hecht verangelt,
der letzte See zum baden freigegeben,

werdet ihr merken dass man mit Scheuklappendenken nichts erreicht!

Ich habe fertig!


----------



## honeybee (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Diese Vorfachdiskussion führt doch zu nix, da sie doch nun schon mehr als einmal dagewesen ist. 

Und ich hatte letzte Woche auch einen Hecht verloren, weil ich ja "nur" auf Zander aus war, und sich eben doch ein Hecht am Köfi vergriffen hatte, welcher am Kevlar hing. Das hatte nichtmal eine Minute gedauert und weg wars.

Egal wie und womit man einen Fisch verliert,verangelt, verletzt.....ärgerlich ist es immer.

Und genauso wie einige eben auf den Köder XY schwören, so gibt es eben Angler die auf Stahl oder Hardmono schwören. Und das wird sich auch nie ändern.


----------



## Jirko (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@forellenhunter, veit & kochtoppangler

in dem hier geschriebenen geht´s doch überhaupt nicht darum, euch dafür zu "verurteilen", daß ihr mit monoschnüren auf hechtpirsch geht. vielmehr geht´s darum, euch dafür zu sensibilisieren, daß just das fischen mit monoschnüren, egal um FC- oder HM- schnüre, den verlust von kräftigeren hechten wahrscheinlicher macht, als das fischen mit geschmeidigem stahl.

man stelle sich doch einfach mal die frage, warum in den letzten jahren das verwenden von abriebfesten monoschnüren auf´m markt gepuscht wurde!? in sämtlichen printmedien wird hardmono als DIE alternative für´s gezielte befischen von hecht empfohlen. warum? antwort: die macht des geschriebenen ist hart & unerbittlich! die lesende zunft liest testberichte von raubfischexperten, welche hardmonoschnüre erfolgreich und *ohne verangelung* eingesetzt haben... dabei wird aber leider allzuoft vergessen, welche mechanismen beim puschen solcher produkte greifen sollen... nämlich die der kaufbeeinflussenden meinungsbildung der breiten lesergemeinde = was raubfischexperten empfehlen, kann für mich ja nur gut genug sein! aber es ist halt (leider) kein geheimnis mehr, daß dererlei berichte und testings nur eines verfolgen: die forcierung des abkaufs... zugunsten des produktes... zulasten der waidgerechtigkeit und dem objekt unserer begierde, dem hecht!

vor gut 3a wurde mal von einem sehr bekannten raubfischexperten deutschlands die damals neue xtreme hardmono gepuscht... bei nem boddenturn sind bummelig 80 hechte mit dieser vorfachschnur gelandet worden... nicht wenige metrische waren dabei... und in allen fällen gab es nicht einen abriss!... "mir" kann man viel erzählen: "im himmel ist jahrmarkt"... "der papst boxt"... "herr kruszona, sie haben soeben 7 mios im loddo gewonnen"... klingt alles glaubhaft... aber mir kann man nicht erzählen, daß 80 stramme boddenhechte mit xtreme sicher gelandet wurden! da steckt nix anderes als marketing dahinter... beeinflussung der breiten käufergemeinde... der hecht spielt dabei nur noch eine untergeordnete rolle 

es sind nicht die zähne eines hechtes, die die monoschnüre zermürben, sondern die harten kauplatten, die die FC- oder HM-schnur beim wasserreiten und kopfschütteln zerbröseln wie nen seidenfaden einer spinnraupe.

@veit, kochtoppangler & forellenhunter: es wäre nur zu schön, wenn ihr bei euren näxten turns an´s nass, bei der pirsch auf mr. pike, einfach mal die alternative in erwägung zieht, geschmeidige stahlvorfächer anzuknübbern... es wäre zu schön wenn wir euch davon überzeugen könnten, diese alternative in erwägung zu ziehen... dem hecht zuliebe... glaubt uns doch einfach, daß ihr vielleicht in der vergangenheit das glück hattet, keinen hecht mit monoschnüren verangelt zu haben... es gibt für hecht nur eine alternative und die heißt stahl!

wie gesagt, wir möchten euch um gottes willen nicht "verurteilen"... wenn es uns aber gelingt, euch vom gegenteil zu überzeugen, wäre das ein kleiner schritt in die richtige richtung #h


----------



## Lee_Iacocca (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo alle z´ammen, #h

 @Jirko:

 Meine Meinung.
 AMEN !!! :b

 Es ist eigentlich nie der richtige Weg jemanden zu verurteilen. |krach:
 Sensibilisieren hingegen ist wesentlich wirkungsvoller. |pftroest:

Auch der Ansatz mit den Verboten und Gesetzen bringt relativ wenig.
Das ist nunmal nicht immer nur die Bürokratie von Deutschland....
...man sollte sich beim Motzen über diese Verwaltungsscheissse,
im Klaren darüber sein, dass der "verbohrte Deutsche" sowas nicht nur fordert,
sondern teilweise sogar braucht !!!  :v

(Bitte nicht falsch verstehen:
Das soll jetzt echt kein verallgemeinertes Verurteilen sein, lediglich ein Gedankenansatz. |kopfkrat
Ich bin halber Itaker und habe daher auch ein wenig die südländische Lockerheit im Blut. 
Ich arbeite jedoch für einen Landesbetrieb, weiss also bescheid, wenn es um Bürokratieshit geht. 
Oftmals zum eigenen Leidtragen !!! 
Kann mir also oft genug ansehen, wie hiezulande Dinge 
 geregelt und gesteuert
 werden, und wie man sich im Gegensatz hierzu ganz 
 unbürokratisch und wie selbstverständlich in Italien arrangiert.
Fängt als gutes Beispiel im Straßenverkehr (ausser in Napoli :q) an.)



Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:

Dies ist eine Grundsatz-Diskusion, die wohl NIE ein Ende oder eine Lösung findet.

Ich denke man muss, wie Jirko (und einige andere) richtig meinten,
versuchen, einen sinnvollen Ansatz zu finden, um die breite Masse zu erreichen: 
Als sinnvoll erachte ich demnach in der o.a. Fischerei-Prüfung die ohnehin veralteten Geräteweisheiten,
 etwas zu vernachlässigen und sich mehr in Richtung weidmännische Benutzung 
und Einsatz von Geräten und Zubehör, sowie Sensibilisierung der genannten Probleme zu orientieren.:m

Just my 2cents !!!

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Gunni77 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo

@forellenhunter Nein, persönlich werde ich ganz bestimmt nicht. Es kann natürlich sein das du in 30 Jahren unzählige kapitale Hechte locker mit Mono gelandet hast und KEINEN verloren hast. Dann bist du aber eben alleine mit dieser Erfahrung. Ob ich so etwas glaube oder nicht, bleibt mir überlassen, das musst du akzeptieren. Wenn du als einziger wirklich den Trick raus hast oder einfach mit unfassbarem Glück gesegnet bist ist das ja schön für dich, vielleicht wirst zu zu unser aller Nutzen eines wunderbaren Tages das Raubfischangeln revolutionieren. Bis dahin musst du halt mit dem Propheten-Schiksal leben. Soweit alles klar, kein Problem.
Ich finde es aber unverantwortlich, Anfängern solche Tipps zu geben, da kommen dann solche Aktionen raus wie von mir beobachtet und beschrieben. 

@Kochtoppangler 





> Gezielt auf Hecht mit 16er mono das wäre wirklich Schwachsinn . Ich angel damit hauptsächlich auf Forellen und manchmal auf Barsch .
> Nur dabei passierts halt hin und wieder das da ein hecht zuschnappt ... Verloren habe ich an der dünnen Schnur aber noch keinen .
> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber ich glaube nur ein einziges Mal habe ich einen hecht beim Angeln ohne Stahlvorfach verloren . Und das lag eher daran das die Bremse dichtgeknallt war ...


Wie auch immer, die wenigsten würden wohl wirklich mit Stahl auf Forellen angeln. Das ist ja auch noch was anderes, als gezielt mit Mono auf Hecht zu angeln. Wenn sich ein Hecht nen kleinen Jigkopf abreißt ist das wahrscheinlich nicht so dramatisch, wie ein Wobbler mit zwei 1/0 er Drillingen, der ihm den ganzen Hals zunagelt.

Gruß


----------



## HEWAZA (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> so sind wir ein Haufen unorganisierter, sich wegen jedem Furz in die Haare kriegender Typen.


 
So siehts leider manchmal aus => liegt aber daran das sich niemals alle einig werden => aber ansonsten wäre es ja auch langweilig...


----------



## taildancer (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

ich seh das so:
WARUM SOLL ICH DAS RISIKO EINGEHEN EINEN FISCH ZU VERLIEREN,WENN ICH DAS RISIKO MIT NEM STAHLVORFACH MINIMIEREN KANN???


----------



## HEWAZA (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist ärgerlich, wenn die Allgemeinheit wegen einigen wenigen Uneisichtigen mit Regeln überschüttet werden ....


 
wie z.B.
Drilling: Bei uns Verboten weil nicht Waidgerecht! Früher war halt die Meinung das ein Einzelhaken weniger Verletzungen verursacht. Ist auf den ersten Blick auch logisch, aber wenn man beim Einzelhaken bis zu A... schlucken läßt um einen Sicheren Anhieb zu bekommen? Da würd ich lieber mit 2 Drillingen fischen und beim kleinsten Zupfer anschlagen!

PS: Die Gesetze machen leider immer die, die keine Ahnung vom Waidgerechten Angeln haben! Siehe oben. Und auf solche Gesetze kann ich gerne verzichten.

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## worker_one (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				taildancer schrieb:
			
		

> ich seh das so:
> WARUM SOLL ICH DAS RISIKO EINGEHEN EINEN FISCH ZU VERLIEREN,WENN ICH DAS RISIKO MIT NEM STAHLVORFACH MINIMIEREN KANN???



So siehst aus.#6

Und abgesehen davon, sollte ein Stahlvofach (für´s Spinnfischen) mind. 50cm lang sein. 
Ich habe letzte Woche einen Hecht trotz Stahl verloren, weil ich nur 30cm Stahl (warum auch immer) benutzt habe. So schnell konnte ich gar nicht gucken, wie er die 17er Fireline über dem Vorfach gekappt hat.

Also, auf jedenfall Stahl, und das nicht zu kurz!!!


----------



## muellerltbg (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@ taildancer

ich seh das so:
WARUM SOLL ICH DAS RISIKO EINGEHEN EINEN FISCH ZU VERLIEREN,WENN ICH DAS RISIKO MIT NEM STAHLVORFACH MINIMIEREN KANN???

Vollkommen meine Meinung!

Außerdem, woher wollen denn diese sogenannten Pfiffigen wissen, dass die Hechte nicht auch gebissen hätten, wenn sie ein Stahlvorfach benutzt hätten?

Nur mit dem Unterschied, das mit einem Stahlvorfach die wahrscheinlichkeit bedeutend niedrieger ist, den Fisch zu verlieren, als bei der Verwendung von Monofilen Schnüren.


----------



## vertikal (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@all

Ich denke, die Argumente sind ausgetauscht - von etlichen Boardies klare Standpunkte bezogen.
Sicher gibt es immer wieder uneinsichtige Angler, die die Verwendung des Stahlvorfaches ablehnen - verhindern kann ich das leider kaum.

Eines halte ich aber klar fest: Ich bin begeisteter Angler, der jedes Wochenende mit Boot den Raubfischen nachstellt, und in der Vergangenheit auch schon etliche interessante Mitangler per Anglerboard kennengelernt hat.

* In mein Boot kommt niemand, der ohne Stahlvorfach auf Hecht fischt!

*Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Okay um die Diskussion mal langsam ausklingen zu lassen ich weiß nicht obs rübergekommen ist aber auch ich benutze zum gezielten hechtangeln sogut wie immer Stahlvorfächer (wenn ich denn dran gedacht habe genug zu kaufen) ...

Einfach aus sicherheit weils ja doch sein könnte das es einem von hundert Hechten gelingt irgendwie die Schnur durchzuscheuern ...

Was mich nur ein wenig aufregt ist die Haltung von einigen hier bei denen es sich so anhört als wäre der hecht schon so gut wie tot wenn er auf nen Köder ohne Stahlvorfach beißt ...

Also gezielt auf hecht (undmeinetwegen auch auf Zander , da hab ich nix Ahnung von) Ist n Stahlvorfach ok ...
Beim Angeln mit Köfis auch denn die werden teilweise sehr tief geschluckt ...

Aber beim leichten Spinnfischen sollte man doch auf Stahl verzichten können ohne das das gleich als nicht waidgericht usw... bezeichnet wird !


----------



## rainer1962 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Gezielt auf hecht ohne Stahl?
> 
> ...


 

#6 #6 #6 wie wahr wie wahr,
ich nehm auch 27er Flexonit, auch Meterhechte sind da bei richtigem Drill kein Prob. die Zander und Barsche störts genausowenig!!!!!!!
Wenn ihr mal Fische findet die den Gufi Wobbler od. was auch immer noch im Maul haben und elendig verreckt sind seht ihr das hoffentlich auch anders,
wenn nicht solltet ihr aufhören zu fischen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gunni77 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo



> Ich habe keinen Bock mich hier mit dir rumzustreiten, darum schreibe ich auch nix zu deinem Beitrag.


 
Fällt dir nichts mehr ein? Dann lass es doch einfach....:m 



> Warum auch, du weißt ja dann ohnehin letztendlich alles besser.


es stimmt, ich weiß es offensichtlich besser....und das ist echt traurig:c



> Fand ich einfach nur beleidigend und hat nix mit Diskutieren zu tun!


 
Ich kann nur mit Leuten diskutieren, die eine Argumentationskette hinbekommen.



> Es ist ja ok, wenn dir dieses Thema so zu Herzen geht, aber dann die Argumente anderer bewußt falsch darzustellen, das ist keine Art.


 
Sie waren falsch und sie werden immer falsch sein.

Was zu beweisen war. Nichts verstanden, nichts gelernt. 

Nochwas: Immer ganz locker bleiben. Wenn du mal in der Gegend bist können wir ja mal die hechte jagen gehen.....


Gruß


----------



## Regentaucher (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht und nach einem guten Hechtdrill (war ein 85er) die Hardmono bei meinem Kumpel unters Mikroskop gelegt....der nächste Hecht wäre an den Drillingen vermutlich krepiert!

Seitdem - wenns auf Hecht geht - 0,36mm Flexonit mit einer Länge von min. 70cm!!!

Drunter braucht mir keiner was erzählen, denn selbst ein 0,27mm Flexonit reisst bei einem kapitalen Hecht...alles schon selbst erlebt


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Tja .. eigentlich wissen es ja alle; nur leider geht halt der Aberglaube um, dass man mit Stahlvorfach weniger fängt (wir konnten es hier ja bei einem Posting wieder lesen).|uhoh: 

Merke:

Fanggeilheit geht vor Vernunft
Fischgeilheit geht vor Waidgerechtigkeit


----------



## Regentaucher (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Merke:
> 
> Fanggeilheit geht vor Vernunft
> Fischgeilheit geht vor Waidgerechtigkeit



tja, ist traurig...ist aber leider so!

Viele der Angler sind aber auch einfach zu unwissend und verwenden nicht mal ein Vorfach, egal ob Mono oder Stahl. Was mir da manchmal zu Ohren kommt:v 

Zwar für unsereins unbegreiflich, aber manchmal bedarf es noch viel an Überzeugungsarbeit.


----------



## Ghanja (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Meiner Meinung nach spielt sich die "Vorfachscheue" oftmals nur im Hirn vom Angler ab. Würde man getreu dieser Tatsache handeln, dann dürfte das Spinnfischen auf Zander mit grün ummantelten 1x7 gar keine Fische bringen. Warum habe ich dann damit gut gefangen (auch in der Jahreszeit, wo das Wasser sehr klar war)? Andere Frage: warum verwenden selbst Angler in klaren Schärengarten Vorfächer aus Titan & Co?
Ok, oftmals hängen gerade beim Spinnfischen die Kunstköder günstig im vorderen Maulbereich aber gerade kleine Luftpumpen drehen sich oftmals so ungünstig dass es "Schwupp" machen könnte.
Von daher gilt für mich die Devise: sobald Hecht drinn ist, kommt ein Vorfach ran (und zwar mindestens 50 cm).


----------



## Forellenhunter (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> Was willst du mir/uns damit sagen?
> 
> Sollen jetzt alle, die Stahlvorfächer benutzen jetzt auf Mono, oder Fluorocarbon umsteigen, aber im Sinne von Waidgerechtigkeit, ja die Widerhaken an drücken?
> 
> Ist es das, was ich/wir aus dieser Empfehlung lernen soll(en)?


 
Wie ich`s mir gedacht habe, mit einigen ist keine vernünftige Disskussion möglich. Immer muss gleich alles ins persönliche abdriften.
(Wedaufischer, nicht persönlich nehmen, habe Dein Post nur Stellvertretend für viele andere benutzt)
Ich glaub mittlerweile hat jeder hier verstanden um was es geht. Es gibt Leute, die benutzen Stahl, und es gibt Leute die benutzen kein Stahl. Man kann doch einfach die Meinung eines anderen akzeptieren und kann, so wie z.B. Jirko, sachlich mit dem Thema umgehen. Es bedeutet doch nicht das ich ein absoluter Gegner von Stahl bin. Ich habe ledeglich meine Meinung vertreten, in dem ich geschrieben habe, ich habe bis jetzt noch nie Stahl benutzt und mir ist deshalb auch noch kein Fisch abgerissen. Aber dann wird man gleich als Lügner hingestellt, und es wird einem Unterstellt, dass man ja noch nie richtige Hechte gefangen hätte. 
Ich zwinge doch auch niemandem meine Meinung auf, und sage, "IHR MÜSST ALLE DIE WIEDERHAKEN ANDRÜCKEN !!!" 
Diese Aussage von mir war lediglich ein Hinweis an alle, die Waidgerecht mit der Kreatur Fisch umgehen wollen. Und das scheinen doch hier viele zu sein, oder??? Denn ohne Wiederhaken brauche ich einen Fisch, den ich nicht mitnehmen will, nicht mal aus dem Wasser zu nehmen. 
Beim Forellenangeln ist das schon lange üblich, an vielen Gewässern sogar Pflicht. 
Desweiteren hätte ich sogar den Vorteil, dass ein Fisch, sollte er mit dem Köder im Maul abreisen (kann auch mit Stahl passieren), den Köder im Nu wieder los wird. Soll natürlich jetzt kein Freifahrtsschein sein, um ohne Stahl zu angeln. Aber wie gesagt, das muss und soll jeder für sich selber entscheiden. 
Ich hoffe, dass das jetzt rüber gekommen ist, so wie ich es meinte.
Grüße
FH


----------



## hamburgerjung (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

nabend.......ich hätte ja nicht gedacht das es zu einer solchen diskussion führt !!!!!!...........ich habe wie gesagt gestern meine erfahrung gemacht.....und muss nochmal "BEHAUPTEN" das ohne stahl der fisch weg gewesen wäre ......da der hecht äusserst tief geschluckt hat..........von daher muss ich sagen.....OHNE STAHL GEH ICH NICHT MEHR LOS...........FC oder HM halte ich für glück.....tut mir leid !!!!!! aber leute habt euch lieb......WIR SIND SCHLIESSLICH ALLES ANGLER !!!!!!

so und jetzt @ GUNNI77...........der text den du (gunni) gebracht hast zu VEIT (ich glaub das war die 2te oder3te seite vom thema.....mit den zitaten !!!!!!......HEHEHEEEE ICH HAB MICH FAST WEG GESCHMISSEN......respekt........bin genau deiner meinung#6


----------



## Wedaufischer (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



> (Wedaufischer, nicht persönlich nehmen, habe Dein Post nur Stellvertretend für viele andere benutzt)


Ich habe mir gedacht, dass du auf diesen Beitrag reagieren würdest. Um es kurz auf den Punkt zu bringen, und da schließe ich Veit ebenfalls mit ein.

Jeder darf nach seinem Gusto angeln, soweit er keine Vorschriften übertritt. Tut er es doch, sollte ihm/ihr der Schein entzogen werden. Insbesondere deshalb trete ich vehement dafür ein, da es an vielen Gewässern Pflicht ist ein Stahlvorfach zu verwenden. Da ich auch schon ein paar Tage angel, habe ich auch schon einige dieser verangelnten Kreaturen gesehen, die, wenn sie es nicht mehr geschafft haben sich in der Herbstzeit noch einen guten Speckgürtel anzufressen, elendig verhungert sind, weil ihnen der Drilling im nach hinein das Maul "zugenäht" hat oder sie anderweitig nicht mehr in der Lage waren Nahrung zu sich zu nehmen, da sie sich verhakt hatten.

Ein jüngeres Beispiel, das aber nichts mit einem Stahlvorfach zu tun hat, allerdings mit dem (nicht)Einsatz von Funkpiepsern...


			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ja, gegen Spazieren gehen ist sicherlich nicht viel einzuwenden, auch nicht gegen "sich mal eben ins Auto verdrücken".
> 
> Aber sollte man sich nicht immer in einer gewissen Reichweite der Ruten aufhalten, um sie auch noch im Bedarfsfall bedienen zu können?
> 
> ...


 Wenn ich solche Sachen erlebe, kann ich, gelinde gesagt, nur den Kopf schütteln.

Sorry, dass ich etwas off topic war, aber Mono mit angedrücktem Widerhaken, ist für mich in etwa wie Fahren unter Alkoholeinfluss, zu Lande wie auch auf dem Wasser.

Also bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, es war ebenfalls nur als Beispiel gedacht.


----------



## Gunni77 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo

Veit´s Signatur: Pro Catch&Release? 
Longline, mit Haken? :q 

Ich mache mir nicht noch mal die Mühe, jeden Satz einzeln zu kommentieren, aber einen habe ich noch:



> weil hochwertige Stahlvorfächer bei der teilweise großen Hängergefahr zu teuer sind


 
Da fällt mir nichts mehr ein, leider. Teure Spinnköder benutzen aber kein Kleingeld fürs Vorfach. Gib mir mal deine Adresse, ich starte ne Spendenaktion: "Vorfach für Veit". Eventuelle Spender melden sich bitte bei mir, ich koordiniere die Hilfslieferungen dann. Ist das ein Vorschlag #6 ?

Weißt du, das hat nichts mit Akzeptanz oder Missverständnissen zu tun. Meinungen akzeptieren bedeutet nicht, das man selbige nicht total falsch finden kann. Darüber kann man dann diskutieren. In deinem Fall liegt die Sache anders. Manchmal macht es Spaß zu sehen, das es Leute gibt, die ihre Argumentation mühelos selbst ad absurdum führen. Da braucht man gar nicht mehr drüber reden, wie praktisch.

Viel Erfolg noch weiterhin.....und fang nen Dicken.....

Gruß


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Ohhhmmmm mann, schlimm wie wenig Akzeptanz hier manche an den Tag legen.
> Es sollte jeder den Anstand besitzen dies zu akzeptieren!!!! .


 
*Nenn es wie du willst, ich werde UNEINSICHTIGEKEIT und GROBE FAHRLÄSSIGKEIT niemals in meinem Leben akzeptieren.*#d 



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich akzeptiere es schließlich auch, wenn jemand mit Stahlvorfach angelt.


 
#6 #r #v 


Merke:
Fanggeilheit geht vor Vernunft
Fischgeilheit geht vor Waidgerechtigkeit


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

genau so habe ich dich eingeschätzt Veit unbelehrbar!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Watis (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

kann nur sagen, das in meinem verein stahlvorfach PFLICHT ist...speziell für hecht oder zander... für`s spinnangeln 15cm minimum und stellangeln min.30cm...
fand einen satz von einem vorredner gut.. (weiß nur jetzt net wer es war)..
sinngemäß war er so... grübel....
dann lass doch halt den einen oder anderen fisch der angeblich wegen einem stahlvorfach nicht gebissen hat laufen... recht hatte er mit dem spruch..


nur eins finde ich persönlich echt schade, das ab und zu, wo kribblige themen
angeschnitten werden, das man lesen muss wie welche sich bald schon an die wäsche gehen.

ich kann nur sagen, das seid dem ich... ups lang her#t ...ca. 8 jahre alt war und mein vater mir das angeln bei brachte, gelernt habe die natur zu geniessen und zu schätzen und gerne sehe, wenn andere angler dieses mit einem teilen können und wollen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hmm ich hab eher das gefühl Rainer , Toni und co gehen die Argumente aus ...
Außerdem habe ich immernoch keine Antwort bekommen wie es sein kann das Veit ohne Stahl sogut wie keine Hechte verliert ???
Ich meine wenn ihm Fische abreißen würden denn würd er doch nicht auf Stahl verzichten ....

und Kommentare wie :

Merke:
Fanggeilheit geht vor Vernunft
Fischgeilheit geht vor Waidgerechtigkeit

kannst dir wirklich sparen denn uneinsichtig und unbelehrbar seit eher ihr die nicht aktzeptieren könnt das es anscheinend auch ohne geht ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Der Ton macht die Musik, da hast du Recht|rolleyes  

Na dann lauschen wir mal:k :



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ich benutze Stahlvorfächer fast nie, weil ich sie in den von mir befischten Gewässern *mangels Großfisch nicht für nötig* halte, weil *hochwertige Stahlvorfächer* bei der teilweise großen *Hängergefahr zu teuer* sind und weil ich der Meinung bin oder besser gesagt durch eigene Erfahrungen weiß, dass sie in bestimmten Situationen *Scheuwirkung* haben.
> ...
> Ich will nicht Fische und Fänge um jeden Preis, sondern *Spass* am Wasser. Und um den zu haben *fische ich* (gemäß den Regeln), *so wie es mir gefällt. *
> ...


:m


----------



## Kurzer (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo Jungs,

habe am vergangenen Wochenende mit den Leipzigern zusammen am Bodden auf Hecht geangelt. Während des gesamten WE's hat ich ein und das selbe Hardmonovorfach an der Schnur und das ziemlich erfolgreich.

Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass ich früher auch immer OHNE Stahl etc. geangelt habe und das auch ziemlich erfolgreich, jedoch habe ich am Wochenende gemerkt das Hardmono das Beissverhalten der Räuber (ausser Zander...hab dort oben keinen gefangen weil die im Schaproder Bodden Zufallsfänge sind) in keinster Weise beeinträchtigt.

Hardmono ist also eine prima alternative zum Stahl. Den kompletten Bericht könnt Ihr hier lesen : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=49404&page=484

Viel Spass dabei!

Gruß


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm ich hab eher das gefühl Rainer , Toni und co gehen die Argumente aus ...


 
Die Argumente sind in den Postings vorher ausreichend von uns genannt worden.#h 

Die Antworten darauf (einfach nochmals nachlesen) lassen aber keinen anderen Schluss zu:#d

Merke:
Fanggeilheit geht vor Vernunft
Fischgeilheit geht vor Waidgerechtigkeit


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hardmono ist ein speziell entwickeltes Hechtvorfach und läßt sich mit noch so dickem Fluocarbon nicht vergleichen.

@Veit
es geht nicht darum, welches Hechtvorfach du verwendest, sondern darum, dass du keins verwendest


----------



## robst (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Im Endeffekt kommt die ganze Diskussion an einem Punkt an:

Fängt man mit Stahl weniger als ohne Stahl ?


Wenn "JA", wird man gewisse Leute leider niemals aus Gründen der Waidgerechtigkeit vom Stahl überzeugen können. Dazu kenne ich die Angler zu gut. Was fängt, ist nunmal bei vielen erlaubt. Egal ob lebender Köderfisch, Überbissmontage usw. ....

Damit meine ich übrigens nicht zwingend unsere Mono-Verfechter an Board. Schlimm sind vermutlich die, die sich nicht dazu äußern und nicht bereit sind ihre Auffasung sachlich zu verteidigen.

Meiner Meinung nach, fängt man aber nunmal mit Stahl NICHT schlechter ! Das sollte sich mal rumsprechen.


Beim Jerken benutze ich Spinnstangen.  Auch das funktioniert ! Wie soll da ein gutes Stahlvorfach stören ????


----------



## Gunni77 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo

@Kochtoppangler Er verliert Fische... "So gut wie keine" ist in diesem Zusammenhang absurd. Niemand behauptet, das es ohne nicht funktionieren kann. Wollt oder könnt ihr das nicht verstehen?



> und Kommentare wie :
> 
> Merke:
> Fanggeilheit geht vor Vernunft
> ...


 
Naja, es ist bei einigen leuten  so. Leider #c  Es geht eben nicht ohne....s.o.

@ Veit, du bringst mich zum lachen in diesen trüben Tagen und erwärmst mein Herz durch deine schnelle Auffassungsgabe, ganz ehrlich..... und lass mich dir noch blizschnell sagen, das ich selbstverständlich MIT dir lache, niemals über dich.... sind wir wieder Freunde? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bitte...sag ja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eins noch:



> weil hochwertige Stahlvorfächer bei der teilweise großen Hängergefahr zu teuer sind


 
Die ganze Diskussion soll doch nicht umsonst gewesen sein.... ich werde helfen: Join the VfaA! Schick mir ne Nachricht.... alles wird gut.

Gruß


----------



## Kochtoppangler (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Jepp aber wo steht das er die Fische wegen nem fehlendem Stahlvorfach verliert  ? Bei Hechten in der größe kann ich mir noch 100 andere Dinge Vorstellen durch die man den verlieren könnte ...

Und ich habe schon mehrere hechte gefangen denen noch ein Spinner / Wobbler im Maul hing ... also 
1. Die Fische lebten noch und sind nicht dran verreckt und
2. Das Stahlvorfach was noch an den Ködern hing hat die Hechte auch nicht vom abreißen abgehalten ...

(und wenn ich in hängerträchtigen gewässern fische wo es normal ist 4 oder 5 Köder am Tag dazulassen denn wirds mit hochwertigem Stahl wirklich teuer)


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ Alles nur Kommerz?


Da könnte was dran sein, wenn ich seine neuen Artikel lese (z.B. diese Woche im Blinker) , dann geht es nur darum, sich von anderen abzuheben und mit neuem aufzufallen (auch wenn's nicht hierher gehört, (oder eben doch): Er hebt in dem neuen Artikel auf einem Foto auch einen Hecht mit Kiemengriff gestreckt für das Foto, obwohl gerade er als "Experte" all die Untersucheungen kennen sollte, wie schädigend dies für schwere Hechte ist)


----------



## Gunni77 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo

@robst Natürlich fängt man beim Hechtangeln mit Stahl nicht weniger, und wenn es so wäre, müsste es egal sein. Die Bisse, die es eventuell mehr gibt, gehen dann an anderer Stelle durch Abriss verloren. Selbst wenn eine Minderheit dieses Problem angeblich nicht hat oder halt bei den Vorfächern sparen muss, gibt es da meiner Meinung nach nur eine Lösung, die SICHER funktioniert und die zahl verangelter Fische minimiert. Immerhin reden wir davon, einen Fisch eventuell mit einem Drilling im Hals verhungern zu lassen. Angler, denen das egal ist, gehören nicht ans Wasser. Ende....

Gruß


----------



## Gunni77 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo

Veit, Veit, Veit, wenn deine Mutter das wüßte.... es würde ihr das Herz brechen, diesen Niedergang zu verfolgen.....

@Kochtoppangler

Ja, die Fische müssen ja nicht daran sterben, nein, sie müssen auch nicht abreißen.... ganz langsam: Es besteht die Möglichkeit. Das sollte für einen anständigen Angler als Argument reichen... was ist daran nicht zu verstehen? Ehrlich, ich möchte es wissen, ganz ohne jemandem irgendetwas unterstellen zu wollen. Nur weil Angler Fische aus eigenem Unvermögen auch mit Vorfach abreißen können? Natürlich sollte der Rest des Gerätes stimmen....aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Das Preisargument ist ein Witz. Wer sich Wobbler kaufen kann....nenene :v 

Gruß


----------



## salmohunter (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Also ich benutze bei geziehltem Hechtangeln immer Stahlvorfach, habe allerdings schon sehr oft beim "normallem Spinnfischen" mit 22ziger Monoschnur Hechte und Zander ohne Probleme gelandet, kommt wahrscheinlich darauf an wie tief der Köder inhaliert wird.


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ Toni: Hmmm, und wie kommts dann das selbst ein Bertus Rozemejer dickes Fluocarbon schon mehrfach als Vorfach zum HEchtangeln empfohlen hat?


 
So tut Bertus Rozemeijer das? 

Ich zitiere aus seinem Raubfisch-Angelkatalog (Ultimate Raubfisch Katalog 2005) Seite 35:

*"Rozemeijer Stahlvorfächer*
*Für jeden Raubfischangler ein absolutes Muß! Hechtzähne sind spitz und scharf und da kennt weicher Stahldraht aus sieben Strängen keine Kompromisse." *

*#6 #6 #6 *


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Werde dir, demnächst mal den Blinkerartikel raussuchen, wo was anderes zu lesen war...


 
zum Beispiel die Ausgabe Juni 2005 Bertus Rozemeijer "Das Spinnfischen kann man in 30 Minuten lernen" Seite 89, Zitat Bertus Rozemeijer:

"*Immer ein Stahlvorfach verwenden!*"

#6 #6 #6 

Dein Zeuge sagt voll GEGEN dich aus und jedesmal in voller Deutlichkeit!:m


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

nun ja das mit dem Kommerz stimmt schon Leute,
die "Profis" werrden ja von den Firmen gesponsert, also haben sie auch gefälligst das Materiel zu empfehlen, nein besser, anzupreisen, als das "Wunder" schlechthin, es ist egal ob es sich um das super fängige Vorfach welches nie reisst oder den Zanderkönigscatcher handelt.
Ich angle auch schon ein paar Jahre hab als 5 Jähriger angefangen! Also wer rechnen kann sinds mittlerweile 38 Jährchen. Ich habe von Bambusrute bis Kevlar und Titanrute alles durchgefischt, auch beim Vorfachmaterial ist das so! Früher nur Mono, dann die Klavierseiten als Vorfach, anschl. Kevlar, Hardmono 7x7 und jetzt die Titan!!!!
Für mich gibts nur eine richtige Wahl obwohl auch ich schon in früheren Jahren Hechte mit Mono landen konnte (auch über einem Meter! als Beifang beim Zanderschleppen) Hardmono ist in meinen Augen nicht tauglich, da es durch den Hecht genauso gesprengt wird wie Mono, mag sein dass es etwas länger dauert. Flexonit, ist weich und unauffällig und genau das ist meine Wahl. Es geht auch nicht darum wieviele Fische ich fange sondern darum wie ich die Fische behandle. Achso ein Argument für Mono in sachen Chancen für den Hecht:
Der Hecht hat eine Chance von 98% wieder dem Angler zu entkommen, indem er das Vorfach abbeisst! Seine anschl. Überlebenschance jedoch liegt dann nur bei 50%
in diesem Sinne macht weiter mit Mono !!!!!!!! Sonst hat der hecht ja keine Chance mehr zu entkommen!!!!
Ein kurzes Statement vielleicht noch.....
letzten Sommer hab ich meinen Jüngsten und dessen Freund (Nichtangler) zum spinnen mitgenommen. Ein toter Hecht lag am Ufer mit nem Gufi im Maul.
Der Freund fragte mich wie das passiert ist. Ich mußte ihm erklären, dass es leider Angler gibt denen es Sch....egal ist was mit den "Aussteigern" passiert, die wollen die Fische erst mal an den Haken bekommen und sehen dann weiter.......
so seh ich das ganze, man braucht sich auch nicht zu wundern wenn "unsere" Tierschützer immer mehr auf die Barrikaden gehen und den Gestzgeber zwingen zu handeln!!!! So wie ich finden auch die Tierschützer Hechte welche aufgrund dieser Tatsache elend verreckt sind. Und ich Behaupte dass wesentlich mehr Hechte durch abriss bei Mono draufgehen als bei Stahl ich würde das ganze auf 95 zu 5 bewerten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Ihr habt unterschiedliche Ansichten, das ist Anglerboardforum ist dazu da, diese auszudiskutieren.

ABER BITTE:
Nicht mit persönlicher Anmache oder Beleidigungen!!!

Lest dazu vieleicht mal wieder die Boardregeln durch.

DAS GEHT AN ALLE, NICHT AN EINEN EINZELNEN!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

mensch gleich ist es 8 und eine richtig Geile Diskussion ist an mir vorübergezogen...

Verstehe die Welt
ähm das AB  
fast 
nicht mehr...!!!#c
Freunde Boardies Crf.ler & Kritiker:m


pps:Thomas da warst du einen Tick schneller als meinereiner...!


----------



## Wedaufischer (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein kurzes Statement vielleicht noch.....
> letzten Sommer hab ich meinen Jüngsten und dessen Freund (Nichtangler) zum spinnen mitgenommen. Ein toter Hecht lag am Ufer mit nem Gufi im Maul.
> Der Freund fragte mich wie das passiert ist. Ich mußte ihm erklären, dass es leider Angler gibt denen es Sch....egal ist was mit den "Aussteigern" passiert, die wollen die Fische erst mal an den Haken bekommen und sehen dann weiter.......
> so seh ich das ganze, man braucht sich auch nicht zu wundern wenn "unsere" Tierschützer immer mehr auf die Barrikaden gehen und den Gestzgeber zwingen zu handeln!!!! So wie ich finden auch die Tierschützer Hechte welche aufgrund dieser Tatsache elend verreckt sind. Und ich Behaupte dass wesentlich mehr Hechte durch abriss bei Mono draufgehen als bei Stahl ich würde das ganze auf 95 zu 5 bewerten.


Nun, es scheinen ja meine Erlebnisse offensichtlich kein Einzelfall zu sein. Das sollte zumindest einige "Stahlgegner" nachdenklich machen. Es reicht für den Anfang schon.

So gering die Gefahr weniger zu fangen auch ist , sicherer für den beangelten Hecht ist es allemal.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Ich fische auch ohne Stahl und werde´daran auch nichts ändern solange ich keinen Hecht dadurch verliere. Ich bin überzeugt davon dass es alternativen gibt. Ich binde meinen Köder direkt an meine grellgelbe geflochtene und nehme dann einen schwarzen wasserfesten Edding mit dem ich etwas Schnur vor dem Köder bemale. So sehen die hecht die Schnur nicht und schöpfen keinen Verdacht wie es bei Stahl der Fall sein könnte. Außerdem fische ich viel mit kleinen Ködern bei denen Stahl den Lauf doch erheblich beeinschränkt.


----------



## dorschhai (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fische auch ohne Stahl und werde´daran auch nichts ändern solange ich keinen Hecht dadurch verliere.



Dann ist es zu spät. Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht....


----------



## honeybee (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Naja Karpfenchamp, das Thema hatten wir glaube schoneinmal und selbst da warst Du unbelehrbar.

Dir waren ja schon 20 Euro zuviel um ein anständiges Ködersortiment zu kaufen und jetzt sparst Du wohl an Vorfachmaterial?

Schade um jeden größeren Fisch, der durch soviel Geiz und Leichtsinn verangelt wird.
Fehler macht jeder einmal, aber die Srafe kassiert man meist sofort.


----------



## Ghanja (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem fische ich viel mit kleinen Ködern bei denen Stahl den Lauf doch erheblich beeinschränkt.


Das mein Freund ist "Bullshit" wie man so schön sagt. Nimm einen guten Karabiner (z.b. Crosslock) in Verbindung mit Stahlvorfach (1x7), dass nicht ummantelt ist und selbst ein kleiner Kopyto wird laufen wie eh und eh. Verlangt ja keiner, dass du eine Spinnstange (*g*) verwendest bzw. ein teures 7x7 nimmst. Es gibt wirklich günstige Vorfächer, die den Lauf nicht beeinträchtigen. Aber naja, gegen soviel Erfahrung kommt man halt nicht an. #d


----------



## dorschhai (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Ich kann mich Honeybee und Ghanja nur noch anschließen.....
@ KC: #d


----------



## honeybee (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Der Junge soll erstmal seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen. Ist doch voll schwul, sich immer auf irgendwelche Binsenweisheiten irgendwelcher alten Angler zu verlassen...



DAS sagt der richtige......denn die Antworten von Karpfenchamp waren IMMER
"Der Veit hat gesagt....."
"Aber Veit macht das so"


Soviel zu Deiner eben gemachten Aussage |uhoh:


----------



## Ghanja (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Erfahrungen sammeln hin oder her - es geht darum, dass man einem Jungangler erst mal aufzeigt, was das Beste und Sicherste ist. Seinen Weg kann er danach auch finden. Oder würdest du einem Anfänger, der in einen Laden torkelt sofort das ultimative High-Tech Zeugs andrehen? Erst mal die Basis-Materie erlernen würde ich sagen - dann kann er sich immer noch "spezialisieren"


----------



## Gunni77 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo

@Ghanja Nur nicht zynisch werden....:q  Nicht das sich da nachher jemand schlecht fühlt, weil er ein bischen Selbsterkenntnis als Infusion bekommt... einige Leute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vertragen das nicht.....:q :q :q 





> Dir waren ja schon 20 Euro zuviel um ein anständiges Ködersortiment zu kaufen und jetzt sparst Du wohl an Vorfachmaterial?


 
Ein weiterer, klarer Fall für die VfaA..... 

Champ, melde dich bei mir, dir wird geholfen. Wir sitzen doch alle im selben Boot.... :m 
Wer noch ein, zwei Stahlvorfächer für arme Angler hat soll sich bitte bei mir melden.  VfaA - Wir machen das!

Dem Rest würde ich auch gerne das mit auf den Weg geben, mal zum nachdenken:



> letzten Sommer hab ich meinen Jüngsten und dessen Freund (Nichtangler) zum spinnen mitgenommen. Ein toter Hecht lag am Ufer mit nem Gufi im Maul.
> Der Freund fragte mich wie das passiert ist. Ich mußte ihm erklären, dass es leider Angler gibt denen es Sch....egal ist was mit den "Aussteigern" passiert, die wollen die Fische erst mal an den Haken bekommen und sehen dann weiter.......
> so seh ich das ganze, man braucht sich auch nicht zu wundern wenn "unsere" Tierschützer immer mehr auf die Barrikaden gehen und den Gestzgeber zwingen zu handeln!!!! So wie ich finden auch die Tierschützer Hechte welche aufgrund dieser Tatsache elend verreckt sind.


Wie gesagt, es gibt ein moralisches Problem, außerdem passt sowas nicht zun zeitgemäßen Angler. 
Gruß


----------



## honeybee (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Ist das auch evtl. einer Deiner guten Tips für Anfänger/Jungangler? #q




			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Versuch sie die hohe Spundwand hochzuheben, riss leider das Vorfach. Schade, aber es war zu erwarten.


----------



## Gunni77 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo

@ Veit 





> Ist doch voll schwul


Du wächst über dich hinaus..... und wieder eine sprachliche Höchstleistung. Nachdem du ein bestimmtes Posting geändert hast (mustest?) habe ich kurz gedacht da hätte es gedämmert....nein, nicht wirklich.

Hier kommt mein Tipp für dich, der ist ganz umsonst..:

Erst denken, dann schreiben. 

Gruß


----------



## bodenseepeter (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Bussi honey, schön rausgesucht!



Das dies Thema überhaupt noch diskutiert wird, erstaunt mich wirklich.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

boh, ich dachte ich spinne, als ich das hier sehe ;-) wieviele angeln bitte ohne stahlvorfach????????? immer ran, klarer fall. erstens: fair gegenüber dem fisch, ohne find ich verantwortungslos, jeder weiß ja wohl warum!!! und ich würde es nie riskieren, einen guten fisch zu verlieren.... und zofft euch nicht wieder alle hier, geht lieber ne runde pumpen oder laufen....oder warum gibt es denn stahlvorfächer???? und mal ehrlich, es gibt so verdammt gute stahlvorfächer, die sind schön geschmeidig, bestens eben. macht mal lieber eins ran, man geht ja auch keinen bären mit nem taschenmesser jagen


----------



## bodenseepeter (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Kann ich da nicht Landen, dann darf ich da nicht Fischen, basta!
Ist ja wohl primitivstes Angel 1x1.

Aber das gehört hier nicht her.


----------



## honeybee (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Wenn Dir sowas passiert, oder Du denkst, so waidmännisch genug mit den Fischen umzugehen, dann behalte das doch demnächst für Dich.

Oder noch besser, kaufe Dir einen Kescher, mit dem Du auch an solchen Stellen den Fisch landen und versorgen kannst.


----------



## Ghanja (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Spezialisten haben für solche Fälle angeblich extra Kescher. Und psssssst - ich hab die Dinger sogar gesehen ...... :g


----------



## peterSbizarre (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

ich fische *immer* ohne stahl an gewässern mit mehr oder weniger gutem hecht bestand.
es handelt sich dabei um eine spezielle, neue und besonders schonende methode des fischens, die auch unter dem namen "long release" bekannt ist. durch die nichtverwendung von stahl-, titan- oder starken hardmonovorfächern erreiche ich, dass die hechte den köder im drill abbeissen und ich sie nicht anfassen muss. die fangfotos schiesse ich im drill.
vorteile: besonders schleimhaut und fischschonend! kein landen! kein kescher! kein gaff! kein bogagrip!
damit es nicht zu den obengenannten problemen mit verludernden fischen kommt verwende ich biologisch abbaubare weichplastikköder ohne haken. 

einige spezialisten verwenden die gleiche methode auch auf andere fische wenn sie in der nähe von starken muschelbänken angeln. soll auch super funktionieren!


----------



## Gunni77 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo

@Veit 





> b) Kann dafür keiner was, weil es an jener Stelle nicht möglich ist auf andere Weise zu landen. Ganz abgesehen, dass dort aller Jubeljahre mal was beißt, dass man nicht per Rute rausheben kann.


 
Weißt du, was das Wort "Waidgerechtigkeit" bedeutet? Deinem Sprachschatz nach zu urteilen war zu erwarten, das dem wohl nicht so ist.

@honeybee Es ist mir absolut und total unbegreiflich, wieso (doch Fischgeil?) man sowas macht und sich dann so demaskierend über sich selbst äußern kann.


> Zitat von *Veit*
> _Beim Versuch sie die hohe Spundwand hochzuheben, riss leider das Vorfach. Schade, aber es war zu erwarten. _


 
Meine Güte Veit, merkst du denn wirklich gar nichts mehr? Ich bin fassungslos... hast du Probleme Anerkennung zu finden und mußt wirklich um jeden Preis Fische fangen?

Gruß


----------



## Gunni77 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@peterSbizarre

Billiger ist es obendrein - genau das richtige für unseren Veit


----------



## honeybee (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ honeybee: Man kann darüber streiten, da haste recht. Genauso darüber ob es sinnvoll ist, Fotos zu veröffentlichen, wo der Angelnachwuchs die frisch gerissenen Brassen in die Kamera hält.



Na jetzt aber 

Haste heute bei mir einen sehr schlechten Tag erwischt. 

a) war er nicht auf Brassen reissen aus
b) schwamm der Klodeckel ohne Haken wieder davon
c) in Deiner Sprache ausgedrückt "das Beispiel iss doch voll schwul"
d) ist der Angelnachwuchs selbst über eine gehakte Brasse stolz, denn er weis es noch nicht besser
e) konnte sie nicht das Vorfach kappen, weil selbst dem Nachwuchs eingebläult wird, ein Stahlvorfach zu benutzen


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

leute :-D macht weiter, so viel post hatte ich lange nicht in meinem mail eingang, hab den fernseher schon aus, das hier ist ja viel viel besser....


----------



## peterSbizarre (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Billiger ist es obendrein - genau das richtige für unseren Veit


ich habe gehört dass veit spezielle (billig)haken fischt, die im fischmaul sofort wegrosten. finde ich sehr vorbildlich für alle anderen long releaser!#6 

deine initiative VfaA kann ich aber garnicht unterstützen.

ich ich denke darüber nach eine gegeninitiative mit dem namen FfaDoS (Fischereischeinentzug für alle Dummbatze ohne Stahlvorfach) zu gründen.


----------



## Ralle76 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Man kann durchaus Fische trotz Stahlvorfach verlieren. 
Der Verzicht auf Stahl stellt jedoch ein weiteres *unnötig *fahrlässiges, nicht zu kalkulierendes Risiko dar, auf das der waidgerechte Angler aus Respekt vor dem Fisch eingeht, anstatt es billigend in kauf zu nehmen.


----------



## Gunni77 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@ Veit....Ja, auch mir ist schon mal ein Fisch abgerissen z.B. weil die Schnur unter Wasser irgendwo drinn hängen geblieben ist. Mir ist auch schon mal ein kleines, schnelles Modellboot durch die Schnur geknallt.... und beim Stippen ist mir schon mal ein Hecht auf ein kleines Rotauge draufgeknallt. Alle weg...ja.  Der Unterschied zu deinen Aktionen ist, das ich das weder billigend in kauf nehme noch provoziere, nur weil ich Fischgeil bin.

Verstehst du das nicht? Es kann passieren, klar und natürlich kann man auch versehentlich ne Brasse von außen erwischen. Das ist aber was anderes, wenn man mit Absicht reißt, oder?
Das eine ist ein Unfall, das andere eine Schweinerei....:v 

So ist das mit Barben an einer hohen Spundwand und Hechten ohne Stahl auch.....

Gruß


----------



## honeybee (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Ach Veit..belassen wir es doch dabei.

Mir geistern da noch einige andere Sachen von Dir im Kopf herum, die ich hier nicht noch unnötig breit treten will. (Zander in den Sand legen z.B.)


----------



## Gunni77 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@peterSbizarre Mir geht es bei der VfaA ja nur um Freunde und Kollegen die auf irgend eine Art und Weise zu arm sind, um mit Stahl fischen zu können. 

Für die, die das bei vollem Bewustsein und aus Prinzip tun, sollte natürlich die FfaDoS zuständig sein. Aber das macht doch keiner, oder?



> ich habe gehört dass veit spezielle (billig)haken fischt, die im fischmaul sofort wegrosten. finde ich sehr vorbildlich für alle anderen long releaser!#6


 
So und nicht anders soll es sein!!! Waidmännisch eben....

Gruß


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

auf jemandem nun rumzuhacken is echt mies, sorry. @ralle: klar kann man fische mit stahlvorfach verlieren, wenn sich der hecht einrollt, z.b....ich nehm 70cm stahlvorfach, fange damit genauso gut wie mit kürzeren, die ich natürlich auch mal dran mache aber fühl mich sicherer. oder wenn der springt und sich dabei dreht, alles schon passiert. stimmt dir natürlich zu, vor allem was den respekt angeht. 

@peter: ich würd das mit dem fischreischeinentzug als krass bezeichnen, is aber was wahres dran. ich werde hier so oft angemekert, wenn ich mit nem forellenkescher aufs boot gehe, um hechte zu angeln: "wir dürfen sie ohne kescher nicht rauslassen!!!" der forellikescher is mein alibi ;-) das es mit der hand geht, das wissen die nicht...kescherpflicht oder stahlvorfachpflicht, da kann man auch verschiedener ansicht sein...aber ein stahlvorfach, mensch leute, ihr wisst doch wie krass scharf die hechtzähne sind, wenn der mal den köder weiter inhaliert reißt der ab, auch wenn es oft gut geht verdammt  und euch will ich sehen, wie ihr drein schaut, wenn nach 10 minuten drill der hecht weg is und ihr einkurbelt und an eurem ende nichts mehr hängt, weder fisch, noch köder!!! und der schwimmt nun mit blei in der fresse rum...vielleicht verliert er den köder, vielleicht aber auch nicht....


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

so, wünsch allen ne gute nacht....hoffe mein posteingang explodiert morgen nicht...@honeybee: zander in sand klingt kacke, aber wer weiß, wie es dazu kam und mal ehrlich: diese diskussionen über artgerechte behandlung: ich setze alles zurück, wenn ich aber was dran habe und nicht verlieren will, da hab ich auch schon mal im affekt den einen oder anderen fisch vielleicht nicht so behandelt, wie ich es mir eigentlich von anderen auch wünsche...oh, was mach ich nur, weiter senf dazugeben...also, gute nacht


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@veit, du warst grad schneller, genau das meine ich, honeybee.....wer weiß schon, wie es dazu kam....ich hab nen hecht schon mal durch mein ganzes boot gejagt, der hat plötzlich gezappelt...sieht mies aus auf dem video...und nun? tat mir ja auch leid....


----------



## honeybee (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Es geht doch auch nicht um den einen Zander, kann ja jedem mal passieren. Nur die Beispiele die Veit brachte, weil Ihm die Argumente ausgingen, waren auch nicht aller erste Sahne.....

Auch wenn er es gerne hätte, er ist nicht Allwissend, weil keiner von uns ist es. Nur kann man dann auch nicht so den Larry raushängen lassen....


----------



## Gunni77 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@Bubbel2000 





> ...aber ein stahlvorfach, mensch leute, ihr wisst doch wie krass scharf die hechtzähne sind, wenn der mal den köder weiter inhaliert reißt der ab, auch wenn es oft gut geht verdammt  und euch will ich sehen, wie ihr drein schaut, wenn nach 10 minuten drill der hecht weg is und ihr einkurbelt und an eurem ende nichts mehr hängt, weder fisch, noch köder!!! und der schwimmt nun mit blei in der fresse rum...vielleicht verliert er den köder, vielleicht aber auch nicht....


 
Ja, so es ist so einfach....
Wir haben es mit Vernunft versucht, wir haben es mit Argumenten versucht und stellen uns jetzt der Tatsache, das beides vergebliche Liebesmüh ist, wenn es Angler gibt, die halt um jeden Preis einen Fisch fangen wollen. Woran das liegt, will ich hier nicht ausführen...aber das Schöne ist: Es gibt Leute, die schaffen es ganz alleine, ein exaktes Bild vom eigenen Charakter zu geben. Irgendwie ist das schade, aber ich werde niemals solchen Unsinn akzeptieren. Mann kann über (fast) alles diskutieren, aber grobe Fahrlässigkeit gehört nicht dazu.

Gruß


----------



## Kochtoppangler (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, auch mir ist schon mal ein Fisch abgerissen z.B. weil die Schnur unter Wasser irgendwo drinn hängen geblieben ist. Mir ist auch schon mal ein kleines, schnelles Modellboot durch die Schnur geknallt.... Gruß



Hey wenn du ne Schnur komplett aus Stahl nehen würdest könnte das nicht mehr passieren !!!!
Ich finde das ziehmlich unwaidgerecht von dir mit ner Hauptschnur zu fischen die durch solche Kleinigkeiten schon zerreist ...#d 
Damit sind die größeren hechte die beißen ja schon so gut wie tot ...:c 
Aber naja wenn du mit sonem Gerät fischst hast du wahrscheinlich noch nie nen großen Hecht drangehabt ...


----------



## honeybee (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Ja gute Nacht.......

Nur bitte Veit.....vervollständige Deine Postings immer bitte gleich. Weil das ewige zurückscrollen zu Deinen editierten Beiträgen ist mühsam.


----------



## bodenseepeter (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Zum Glück gibts ja noch die gute alte Harpune oder den Aalspeer!
Diese Mittelchen ersparen solche Diskussionen.


----------



## Gunni77 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo

@Veit Keine Sorge, die Gefahr besteht nach meinem Dafürhalten nicht...

@Kochtoppangler


> Hey wenn du ne Schnur komplett aus Stahl nehen würdest könnte das nicht mehr passieren !!!!
> Ich finde das ziehmlich unwaidgerecht von dir mit ner Hauptschnur zu fischen die durch solche Kleinigkeiten schon zerreist ...#d
> Damit sind die größeren hechte die beißen ja schon so gut wie tot ...:c
> Aber naja wenn du mit sonem Gerät fischst hast du wahrscheinlich noch nie nen großen Hecht drangehabt ...


 
Respekt, nicht schlecht.....hätte von mir sein können. Noch sicherer wäre es, auf Elektrofischerei unzusteigen....ganz ohne Haken, optimal.
Stimmt, ich fange normalerweise einfach garnichts, das ist am unproblematischsten.... große Fische vermeide ich ganz, um da gar nicht erst in Teufels Küche kommen zu können. Meine Haken biegen gut über Mindestmaß auf :q 

Gruß


----------



## Gunni77 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo

Stimmt, es reicht, mann muss es nicht unbedingt auf die Spitze treiben.....ihr habt ja recht, ich nehme es raus.... dann hat die liebe Seele ruh. 

Gute Nacht an alle
Gruß


----------



## the doctor (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> @peterSbizarre Mir geht es bei der VfaA ja nur um Freunde und Kollegen die auf irgend eine Art und Weise zu arm sind, um mit Stahl fischen zu können.
> 
> Für die, die das bei vollem Bewustsein und aus Prinzip tun, sollte natürlich die FfaDoS zuständig sein. Aber das macht doch keiner, oder?
> 
> ...


 
Naja.........zu arm wird wohl keiner sein, eher zu Faul und zu ehrgeizig um unbedingt einen Fisch zu fangen.

Ein Angler ist mit ein Tierschützer.
Stahl muss halt zur Pflicht werden,es kann immer vorkommen, dass Fische unglücklicher Weise abreissen, aber durch nachlässigkeit darf das auf keinen Fall passieren.
Es muss ja nicht bei jedem Fisch passieren, aber *wenn* es passiert, leidet nicht nur der Angler (der den Fisch nicht landen konnte), sondern der Fisch!!!!!!!!
oder, ist es etwa schön einen abgerissenen Wobbler im Maul zu behalten.

und das muss doch wahrhaftig nicht sein, oder?


----------



## Punien (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hi Vertikal,



> "Ich bin Raubfischangeler und fische ständig auf Hecht und Zander (für den übrigends genau das gleiche gilt!)"



Beim Angeln auf Hecht mit Kunstköder bzw. totem Köderfisch gehört auf jeden Fall ein Stahlvorfach vorgeschalten und das ohne wenn und aber.

Beim Angeln auf Zander mit Köderfisch halte ich ein Stahlvorfach für übertrieben.Ich benutze dafür eine geflochtene Schnur, die ich einst für Waller vorgesehen hatte. Naja, die Tragkraft ist enorm aber nicht einmal Meister Esox oder Kampfbolide Waller konnten jemals das Vorfach "zerbeißen" / beschädigen.

Gruß
Sapienti Sat


----------



## Wedaufischer (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Ich hatte gedacht mit meinem vorherigen Beitrag ein schönes Schlußwort gefunden zu haben, dass auch die "Stahlgegner" akzeptieren können. Leider entwickelt sich das Thema mehr zu einem Thema der Vorwürfe gegen Veit die er gemacht hat und sicherlich nicht mehr machen wird.

Dazu möchte ich nur beipflichten, wem ist beim Angeln noch kein Fehler unterlaufen und hat sich hinterher Selbstvorwürfe gemacht? Ich behaupte mal keiner! Sicherlich muss jeder seine Erfahrungen sammeln, aber grundsätzlich alles Ablehnen, was die "Alten" sagen, das halte ich doch sehr für vermessene Selbstüberschätzung.

So weit, so gut oder so schlecht. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Thema durch. Insbesondere deswegen, dass jetzt nur noch die Fehler anderer hervorgekramt werden, die als Argumentationshilfen herhalten müssen. Das ist nicht gut so!

Das eigentliche Für und Wider zum kontroversen Thema Stahlvorfach ist abgefrühstückt und neue Erkenntnisse als Grundlage einer neuen sachlichen Diskussion werden wohl nicht mehr gefunden werden.

Belassen wir es dabei...


----------



## Gunni77 (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo

@Wedaufischer


> Das eigentliche Für und Wider zum kontroversen Thema Stahlvorfach ist abgefrühstückt und neue Erkenntnisse als Grundlage einer neuen sachlichen Diskussion werden wohl nicht mehr gefunden werden.


 
So ist das..... 

@ the doctor Doch, doch die gibt es....lies mal genau nach....hast du noch Vorfächer zu viel? 

Gruß


----------



## AngelAndy20 (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Schade, ich hatte 2 Tage kein Netz - bis Seite 8 habe ich es durchgelesen, dann war ich so sauer dass ich erstmal eine rauchen war.

Veit, Du warst mir echt symphatisch, aber wie Du Dich hier verhalten und wie du argumentiert hast : #d 
Dir ist der Stahl zu teuer? Sorry, also wirklich!
Du akzeptierst Leute, die mit Stahl angeln, die sollen dich auch akzeptieren? Das ist wie "Ich akzeptiere Leute, die mit 30 am Kindergarten vorbeifahren, aber die sollen auch bitte akzeptieren, dass ich da 100 fahren will und rechts ran fahren!"
Ich gebe Gunni77 in den meisten Dingen recht, auch wenn er dazu neigt die Dinge zusehr zu überspitzen (wie ich mit meinem KiGavergleich bestimmt auch) und zu provozieren, Recht hat er trotzdem.

Wer für ein paar Fische mehr auf Stahl verzichtet, ist in meinen Augen (Achtung, meine Meinung, nichts anderes!) ein Feind meiner Passion, des Angelns - und das werde ich weder akzeptieren, noch respektieren, noch dulden!!!

Wer auch immer das geschrieben hat ("Forellen"irgendwas), dass die hechte die abgerissenen Köder (durch "kein Stahl"!) wegen angedrückter Wiederhaken wieder loswerden könnten - diese Argumentation ist ein Armutszeugnis für sich - denk mal drüber nach.

Karpfenchamp: Wenn Du deinen ersten großen Hecht verlierst wirst du umsteigen - oder einfach jeweils ein paar Tage/wochen später die toten Fische einsammeln:c


----------



## nordman (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

das was ich hier gelesen habe, hab ich von einigen membern auch so erwartet.#d

aber eigentlich ist alles gesagt.


----------



## Gunni77 (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo 

@AngelAndy20 


> war ich so sauer dass ich erstmal eine rauchen war.


Du sollst dir doch nicht die Gesundheit wegen sowas ruinieren....:q 



> Ich gebe Gunni77 in den meisten Dingen recht, auch wenn er dazu neigt die Dinge zusehr zu überspitzen (wie ich mit meinem KiGavergleich bestimmt auch) und zu provozieren


 
Ne, ich helfe meinen Freunden nur, sich so zu zeigen wie sie sind......:q 

Und ich biete meine Hilfe an, wie sich das so unter Freunden gehört....

Gruß


----------



## Maik (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Stahl ist absulute PFLICHT wenn Hechte in einem Gewässer vorkommen ohne wen und aber


----------



## Aali-Barba (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

10 Seiten Diskussion über eine Sache, die jeder Anfänger bereits in der Schulung gesagt bekommt und auch jeder halbwegs waidmännisch handelndern Angler beherzigt. #d #d #d 

Ich hake das für mich mal ab unter dem leicht abgewandelten Motto:

*Gegen Gier und Dummheit kämpfen selbst Götter vergebens.* #h


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@ Aali-Barba

:m haben die Götter *GEIZ* erlaubt?:



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich benutze Stahlvorfächer fast nie,   weil hochwertige Stahlvorfächer bei der teilweise großen Hängergefahr zu teuer sind.


----------



## Aali-Barba (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Aali-Barba
> 
> :m haben die Götter *GEIZ* erlaubt?:


 
Den Hecht zu kaufen wäre gemessen an den heutigen Preisen für das Tackle noch billiger.  

Sorry für meinen Zynismus, aber solche Äußerungen provozieren diesen leider:

Wenn man noch mehr sparen will, kann man sich auch den Schlagstock sparen und den Fisch einfach im Gras liegen lassen. 

Einsparung: 4 Euro #q 

Wofür einen Kescher - Spundwand läßt grüßen? Einsparung 25 Euro :v 

Warum teures Tackle? eine Dynamitstange ist billiger als so manche Shinamo Rute und effektiver. Außerdem sind Speichermedien inzwischen extrem billig, man hat also durchaus Kapazitäten auf dem Medium frei, um alle Fotos auf die DigiCam zu kriegen. :k 

Ergänzung: Man hat dann das nächste halbe Jahr genügend Fotos zu schauen und spart sogar den Sprit für die Anfahrt zum Gewässer. :m 

Satte Einsparung möglich!!!!

Und was kostet Räuchermehl für Unsummen?? Einfach den Fisch unter dem Mantel verstecken und ihn einige Stunden auf ein (geschnorrtes) Bierchen mit in eine verrauchte Kneipe nehmen. Bei kritischen Nachfragen bezüglich des Geruches kann man an zu schwärmen fangen von der letzten Nacht mit der Geliebten  |uhoh:  :l 

Mit ein wenig Nachdenken und Einfallsreichtum wird man glatt durchs Angeln zum Millionär |supergri


----------



## Elfchen_19 (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@ Kalle

Ich schmeiß mich weg ... |supergri :m |supergri :m |supergri :m  !!!!

Wie wahr, wie wahr

LG

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## vertikal (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Punien schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Vertikal,
> Beim Angeln auf Hecht mit Kunstköder bzw. totem Köderfisch gehört auf jeden Fall ein Stahlvorfach vorgeschalten und das ohne wenn und aber.
> Beim Angeln auf Zander mit Köderfisch halte ich ein Stahlvorfach für übertrieben.




Hi Punien,
hatte aufgrund der immer persönlicher und unsachlicher werdenden Meinungsäußerungen eigentlich nicht mehr vor, noch etwas zu diesem Thread beizutragen.
Da du mich jedoch persönlich ansprichst, hier meine Antwort:
Ich fische in Gewässern, in denen Hechte *und *Zander leben. Entgegen der landläufigen Meinung, dass Zander meist auf kleinere und Hechte eher auf größere Köder beissen, hab ich es schon oft umgekehrt erlebt. Das heisst, egal welcher Köder von mir benutzt wird, besteht eigentlich immer die Möglichkeit, dass er von einem Zander *oder *von einem Hecht genommen wird. 
Aus diesem Grund mache ich mittlerweile (hab in früheren Jahren auch ohne Stahlvorfach auf Zander gefischt!) keinen Unterschied mehr und benutze grundsätzlich ein (gutes) Stahlvorfach. Meine früher vertretene Meinung, dass der vorsichtigere Zander sich vom Stahlvorfach verscheuchen lässt, habe ich schon lange revidiert. Meine größten Zander habe ich mittlerweile alle ohne Ausnahme *mit *Stahlvorfach gefangen, natürlich nicht deswegen aber trotzdem. 

Daher gehe ich kein Risiko ( und damit meine ich nicht das Risiko, einen Fisch weniger zu fangen, sondern das Risiko, einen Räuber zu verlieren, der anschließend womöglich einen langen Todeskampf führen muss!!!) mehr ein und fische nur noch mit Stahlvorfach auf Hecht und Zander.

Übrigends habe ich es schon erlebt, das 10 kg-Stinger aus Stahl im Drill geknackt wurden und der letzte Meterhecht vor drei Wochen brachte es sogar fertig, den Jighaken zu zerbrechen. Ich glaube, dass viele Kollegen sich garnicht darüber bewusst sind, welche Kraft ein tobender Hecht entwickeln kann.
Ich benutze daher mittlerweile 15 kg-Stahlvorfach für Stinger und mindestens 11 kg-Stahlvorfach für das eigentliche Vorfach. Die letzten Zander hat's jedenfalls auch nicht gestört.

Nochmal ganz deutlich: Ich will hier niemanden missionieren - sind ja alle alt genug, um zu wissen, was sie tun. Ich persönlich würde jedenfalls lieber auf einen Biss mehr verzichten (was auch noch zu beweisen wäre), als das Risiko einzugehen, dass ein Räuber mit einem abgerissenen Drilling im Hals elendig verhungern muss.

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@ vertikal

#6 wäre eigentlich ein schönes Schlußwort jetzt von dir #6


----------



## sebastian (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Fürs Spinnfischen auf Hecht verwende ich nur Stahl ! hab schon gesehen wie ein Hecht Kevlar durchgebissen hat, das is ratz fatz ab. Beim Spinnfischen mindestens 40cm Stahlvorfach alles andere wäre mir zu riskant.


----------



## Gunni77 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Ich war eben mal schnell den Beweis antreten, das wahre Gier kein Stahlvorfach scheut :m :

http://img475.*ih.us/img475/5397/dscn08102hc.jpg
http://img475.*ih.us/img475/2434/dscn08117em.jpg

Gruß


----------



## rainer1962 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

hey Veit,
bist du sicher daß das auch ein Hecht war?????
Oder habt ihr denen alle Zähne gezogen!


----------



## darth carper (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Wenn das wie bei Carlo Collodi funktionierte, dann müßte hier so mancher mit extrem langer Nase rumlaufen!


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

(Posting 137)





			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> .... @ all
> und DEFINITIV Schluss für mich in diesem Thread!


 
obiges war ja schon dein ZWEITER Schluß hier; hast diesmal wohl vergessen zu editieren#c 

egal aber:

ich war heute vormittag mit Spinner am Fluß auf Hechte. 
Vorfach: *flexonit*, das ist so weich, dass man es wirklich knoten kann.
Damit habe ich 2 Hechte und eine 40ger Bachforelle, die eigentlich auf Vorfächer sehr scheu sind, gefangen D.h. das Vorfach ist ohne erkenntliche Scheuchwirkung. Irgendwie schaut mir das Stahlvorfach sowieso unauffälliger aus, als die Geflochtene Hauptschnur.

Tipp: Hol dir mal die flexonit und versuchst damit; die Fängigkeit bleibt, die Sicherheit gewinnt|wavey:


----------



## Hechthunter21 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Frank du hast mir aus der Seele geschrieben...!#6

KEIN aber echt 
kein noch so großer oder gar lange Zeit ersehnter Ziel-Fisch|kopfkrat hat es verdient in seinem für Uns Menschen zum gr.Teil Fremden Element 
zu verluddern wg.
"einiger uneinsichtiger Angler" ...!#q

Allen Boardies ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## AngelAndy20 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

So, Theorie ende, Praxisanfang:

Habe eben 10m von dem zeug gekauft und habe noch einen gefrorenen hechtkopf (eigentlich gedacht für den biologieunterricht meines bruders) in der truhe - den tau ich auf und dann reib ich das zeug mal hin&her - mal sehn.
Habs in 30LBS - was verwendest du Veit?


----------



## AngelAndy20 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ Andy: Etwa gleiche stärke - zur Zeit 0,45er mit etwas über 10 kg Tragkraft.


 
Da steht 30LBS, 13,2KG aber kein Durchmesser, schätze 40-50er.

Mein TD schwört drauf und fischt gezielt damit auf Hecht, auch mit Köfi.......
(Er hats mir geschenkt, nachdem ich ne diskussion angefangen hab)

Wenn das Zeug das aushält werde ich mich bei euch 2 entschuldigen.

Klemmst du das zeug auch? der klemmt das wie stahl....|kopfkrat


----------



## Der_Glücklose (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hi #h 

wie so oft ist hier jeder von seiner Meinung überzeugt, kaum einer sagt mal O.K. da habt Ihr/Du Recht. 

Ich für meinen Teil und ich bin wirklich "Fischgeil" angel dort wo ich mit einem Hecht rechnen muss nur noch mit Stahlvorfach. Hab in den letzten Wochen auf Stahl unter anderem Barsche bis 40cm gefangen und Zander bis 70 cm beiden Arten sagt man nach besonders vorsichtige Sichtjäger zu sein und trotzdem Bissen sie auf Stahl.

Was ich von einigen hier echt daneben finde ist sich als "Erfahrene Angler" mit zum großen Teil C&R Ansichten darzustellen aber aufgrund der angeblichen höheren fängigkeit in Kauf zu nehmen wirklich tolle Fische zu verangeln, das past für mich überhaupt nicht.

Wie gesagt bin auch "Geil" Fisch zu fangen und bestimmt kein Heiliger der immer alles richtig macht


----------



## AngelAndy20 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Um ganz kurz was klar zu stellen:

Selbst wenn der Kram meinen kleinen Test besteht kommt er nur für kleine Spinnköder zum Einsatz.
Größere Spinnköder und Köfis kommen nach wie vor an Stahl.

Ein erster Beißtest meinerseits war nicht sehr vertrauenerweckend...


----------



## the doctor (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein erster Beißtest meinerseits war nicht sehr vertrauenerweckend...


 
denk drann.....FC ersetzt keinen Stahl.......
Wäre schön, wenn du mal einen Bericht über deinen Test verfassen könntest#6


----------



## AngelAndy20 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> denk drann.....FC ersetzt keinen Stahl.......
> Wäre schön, wenn du mal einen Bericht über deinen Test verfassen könntest#6


 
Weiss ich doch mein Freund des vertikalen Gewerbes:m 

Es ist übrigens HM - Hardmono.

Will das nur als "Versicherung" einbauen beim Barschspinnen oder beim gufieren, eventuell bei kleinen Köfis um eventuell beißende Kleinhechte releasen zu können - ohne Haken!#6 

Stabiler als Mono isses - Rest find ich Montag raus - zu lesen dann hier:m


----------



## taildancer (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

mein gott is das schon wieder ein thread geworden!?
lasst doch diese versuche,jemanden der fest von der richtigkeit seines tuns überzeugt ist umzupolen!!!
da ja wenigstens alle zum hechtangeln irgendeine art von vorfach benutzen (stahl,fc etc.) ist doch alles schön!
ich glaube,das einzige aus dem man lernt sind fehler die man selber macht.
und wenn jemand all seine hechte mit einem fc vorfach landen konnte,GLÜCKWUNSCH und weiter so!
wenn demjenigem bei jedem fünftem hecht das vorfach reissen würde,würde er es bestimmt nicht mehr benutzen!?
also muss ja was dran sein,dass es einigermaßen wiederstandsfähig ist.
also jeder so wie er will,hauptsache MIT vorfach!


----------



## Gunni77 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@AngelAndy20

Wird hier gerade Hardmono mit Fluorcarbon (oder so...) verwechselt. Hardmono bringts schon nicht, aber FC hält weniger als normales Monofil....

Gruß


----------



## the doctor (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> @AngelAndy20
> 
> Wird hier gerade Hardmono mit Fluorcarbon (oder so...) verwechselt. Hardmono bringts schon nicht, aber FC hält weniger als normales Monofil....
> 
> Gruß


 
sorry, meinte nartürlich Hardmono,.......hatte nur Fluocarbon im kopp, weil ich gerda darüber etwas am lesen war,....bzw. eben:m


----------



## hans 58 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Ich hab mir zwar nicht durch alle Seiten gekämpft, kann aber nach meinen Erfahrungen sagen, Hartmono ist bei Hecht und Zander nicht das non plus ultra, sieht nach dem Biss aus, als hätte man daran geschnitzt 

Stahl ist sicher, aber nicht das fertig gekaufte, hab nach dem Verlust eines kapitalen Zanders kein Vertrauen mehr, egal, wie viele Kilos draufstehen #q 

Kevlar ist nicht Schlecht, hat allerdings Probleme mit den Hechten, bleibt also nur Stahl selbsgeknotet bzw geklemmt#6

Was ich abschließend noch sagen wollte, 100% Gewähr, daß das Vorfach hält, kann mir keiner geben#6


----------



## AngelAndy20 (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Moin, unmögliche Zeit ich weiss....#d 

Habe mir gestern auch was gekauft, 7-Strand von Drennan - einmal in 6,8kg und einmal in 9,und - superfein, superunauffällig (recht dunkel) - darauf hatte ich in Holland den guten Hechtbiss.:m 

Gruß Andy


----------



## darth carper (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@Veit

Warm bist du dir so sicher, daß ich dich damit gemeint habe?
Aber jeder zieht sich wohl den Schuh an der ihm paßt.

Deine Erfahrungen mit FC an Muschelbänken usw. kann ich übrigens nicht teilen. Welches "hochwertige" Geflecht hast du denn da gefischt?


----------



## Gunni77 (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo

Moooment.....

Vie Geflechte (Fireline) haben so gut wie keine Abriebfestigkeit, auch bestimmte, als Vorfächer fürs Karpfenangeln verkaufte, nicht. Ich habe Jahrelang viel auf Karpfen geangelt und einiges in die Mülltonne getreten, weil das genau so ist. Kanidaten sind da z.B. Silkworm und alle Artverwandten.... Es gibt aber genau für diesen Zweck Vorfächer, die besser sind. Die mit einer Palstikhülle ummantelten ala Snake-Bite und welche, die einem dicken Kevlarvorfach verdächtig ähnlich sehen |supergri . Damit gibts solche Probleme nicht.....

Gruß


----------



## darth carper (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Weder Fluocarbon, Monofil, Fluocarbon oder Standardgeflechte für das Karpfenangeln halten einer Muschelbank statt. Zu behaupten FC hilft bei Muschelbänken ist Blödsinn.
Was einigermaßen hält ist Krystonite oder Kryston Ton Up, der Rest reißt wie ein Zwirnsfaden und genauso verhält es sich auch im Maul eines Hechtes.


----------



## taildancer (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

uuups...ich hab hardmono mit fluocarbon verwechselt!!!
also fluocarbon hällt nun wirklich keinen hechtzahn aus!
mein fehler!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Jetzt würde ich gerne noch mal das Wolfram-Vorfach ins Spiel bringen. Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen? Mein Dealer hat mir mal ein paar kurze Spinnvorfächer (angeblich 18kg Tragkraft, aber erstaunlich dünn und weich) zum Ausprobieren gegeben, aber ich noch keinen ernsthaften Hecht drauf gehabt, nur 'n 50er und einige Barsche, aber die zählen da ja nicht mit ihren Milchzähnchen.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (29. Oktober 2005)

*Testergebnis*

Edit - real life Test auf Seite 16!


----------



## Elfchen_19 (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Testergebnis*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> 1.) Nach 5 Minuten Gerubbel und Gezerre (ich rede noch immer vom schnurtest )
> 2.) Ich wurde dabei entdeckt und jetzt halten sie mich endgültig für total bescheuert, aber volle elle....
> 
> 3.) Gruß Andy, der Pizzatellerschänder...


Mein Bester,

Danke für diesen Test, der der (angelnden) Welt echt noch gefehlt hat #6!!!  Du scheust auch vor nix zurück |supergri|supergri!!!

Zu 1.) Da hast Du aber soooooooo eeeeeeeeeben die Kurve gekriegt :r:r

Zu 2.) Nix Neues - oder #c#c|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|supergri|supergri!!!

Zu 3.) Wenn Du mal reden willst, hier bei mir zu Hause steht im Büro eine Couch und Termine hab' ich ab Dienstag auch wieder frei ... |supergri:m:m

LG vom "anderen Ende der Eifel"

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## AngelAndy20 (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Testergebnis*



			
				Elfchen_19 schrieb:
			
		

> Du scheust auch vor nix zurück |supergri|supergri!!!


 
Hi Eddy, natürlich nicht - solange es mit angeln zu tun hat! Außerdem ist das jetzt MEIN Pizzateller:m 

Schade dass man im passenden Moment nie ne cam zur hand hat, das gesicht meiner ma sah aus als würd ich ne Bombe baun....#t


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Auch wenn ich nicht viel damit fische da sehr teuer finde ich Wolfram als eine echte Alternative zu allem anderen. Im Gegensatz zu Stahl ist es von einer geflochtenen Schnur echt kaum zu unterscheiden und sehr dünn. Mit der heutigen Erfahrung mit materialien muss es echt kein Stahl wie bei Opi mehr sein. Wie schon erwähnt sind Wolframvorfächer äüßerst teuer. Ich habe für 2 Vorfächer mit Wirbel und Karabiner 2,30€ bezahlt. Da wird ein Hänger schon richtig teuer.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Im Gegensatz zu Stahl ist es von einer geflochtenen Schnur echt kaum zu unterscheiden und sehr dünn.
> *Mein neues Drennen 7x7 ist genauso dünn wie meine geflochtene...*
> Mit der heutigen Erfahrung mit materialien muss es echt kein Stahl wie bei Opi mehr sein.
> *Diesen Stahl gibts schon lange nicht mehr, guck mal nach 7-strand...*
> ...


 
Nix für ungut, aber das mußt gesagt sein...|wavey:


----------



## honeybee (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Nun frage ich mich allerdings ernsthaft Karpfenchamp, welches Stahlvorfach Du in den Händne gehalten hast.

War anscheinend kein Megaflex, Multiflex, Twenty-One oder Flexonit.


----------



## Gunni77 (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hall

@AngelAndy20


> Schade dass man im passenden Moment nie ne cam zur hand hat, das gesicht meiner ma sah aus als würd ich ne Bombe baun....#t


 
Sowas kann böse enden...|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri 
Ich hätte das wirklich gerne gesehen....

Zur Sache: Ja, ab einer gewissen Stärke ist das Hardmono relativ stabil, aber eben auch sehr dick und steif, Stahl mit passender Tragkraft ist meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach unauffälliger. Ich habe mal das 10lbs Hardmono genommen, weil es zum Barschangeln optimal gewesen wäre. Teste das mal.....das geht garnicht.

Gruß


----------



## Elfchen_19 (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Da wird ein Hänger schon richtig teuer.


Sorry mein Lieber ,

da muss einer raus :

Was glaubst Du, wie Teuer Dich in Deinem späteren Leben ein "Hänger" zu stehen bekommt - darf man da überhaupt von "stehen" reden |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri!!!

Insofern bietet sich Stahl doch umso mehr an - einfach billiger - falls es beim Angelm einmal hakt und/oder hängt :m:m.

 @ Andy

Und ich dachte schon, Deine Ma hätte das "beim .... hinter der Küchentür erwischt - Gesicht" gemacht |supergri|supergri|supergri - Bombenbauergesicht geht ja noch !!

LG

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## AngelAndy20 (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Elfchen_19 schrieb:
			
		

> "beim .... hinter der Küchentür erwischt - Gesicht"


 
Eddy - du machst das hinter der Küchentür???|kopfkrat  Wie unromantisch....:m 

Du stehst auf Glatteis, beweg dich nicht...

Eifelgruß (muuuuuuh|supergri )


----------



## Elfchen_19 (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@ Gunni

Übrigens, ein Aufruf in der Sache selbst : Denkt dran, übernächste Woche ist St. Martin !!! Da muss man teilen können :m:m:m:m!!!!!

Ich habe gestern per reitendem Boten 20 niegel-nagelneue Stahlvorfächer für die kommenden Aufgaben und Herausforderungen erhalten - davon gebe ich gerne 5 - 10 ab (auch meine Frau Oberbefehlshaber dann ggf. auf einen Zander verzichten muss - ich fange die doch tatsächlich seit Jahren mit Stahlvorfach :m:m:m) - falls es auf dem Weg liegt, gebe ich die auch gerne beim "Bedürftigen" persönlich ab - hat garantiert eine bleibende Wirkung, wenn sich die Sohne hinter dem Elfchen versteckt |supergri|supergri|supergri!!!!

Insofern LG und viel Erfolg bei allen Methoden, möge den Fischen es wohlergehen !!!

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## Elfchen_19 (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Eddy - du machst das hinter der Küchentür???|kopfkrat  Wie unromantisch....:m [ /quote]
> 
> Früher, Bruder, früher - da gabet nur Stall oder Küche |supergri|supergri|supergri!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunni77 (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo

@Elfchen_19 Wie jetzt? Halbe Vorfächer....das ist doch Sinnlos ;+ :m 
Und wie? Bei euch kommt die Post noch zu Pferde?|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri  

Trotz offener Fragen: Der erste Spender ist gefunden!!!! Arme Angler, die ihr euch keine Stahlvorfächer leisten könnt - meldet euch!



> falls es auf dem Weg liegt, gebe ich die auch gerne beim "Bedürftigen" persönlich ab - hat garantiert eine bleibende Wirkung, wenn sich die Sohne hinter dem Elfchen versteckt |supergri|supergri|supergri!!!!


 
Na na, wir sind ein seriöser Verein. Motivation ist gut, aber wir wollen überzeugen und helfen, nicht missionieren |supergri ....aber tröste dich: Mit dem Unterschied haben selbst große Weltreligionen ihre Schwierigkeiten gehabt.....

Gruß


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Selbst wen mir jemand Stahlvorfächer schenken würde würde ich sie nicht drann machen. Ich nehme da lieber das teure Wolfram. Ich habe zu Stahl nicht so ganz das Vertrauen das ich da genau so viele Bisse bekommen. Ich muss dazu sagen dass ich viel mit Miniblinkern und kleinen Spinnern der Größe 1 - 3 fische. Da darf das Vorfach nicht ein bisschen Steif sein.


----------



## Timmy (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Sag mal Karpfenchamp, wie lange angelst Du denn schon auf Hecht? Du tust so, als verfügtest Du über einen unglaublichen Erfahrungsschatz. Wie kann man sich nur so entschieden gegen etwas aussprechen, was jeder von uns für die Fischerprüfung gelernt hat!? 

@Veit:

Ich halte Deine Äußerungen für sehr fragwürdig, denn wie man hier sieht, erreichst Du ja damit, daß so mancher diesen Schmarrn nachmacht!
Wenn Du meinst ohne Stahlvorfach angeln zu müssen, dann tu es. Aber unterlassse doch wenn möglich diese Stimmungsmache und die indirekte Aufforderung zur Nachahmung (Avatar!).


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Ich fische nun seid 1monat gezielt auf Hecht und war 8 mal Spinnfischen. Gefangen habe ich 8 Hechte. Nur ein einmal habe ich keinen Hecht gefangen aber das mit 2 an einem tag ausgeglichen. Also für mich kann das kein Anfängerglück sein. So lange kann Glück allein nicht anhalten. Wie  siehst kann man sich so entschieden für etwas aussprechen. Das soll jetzt kein Angriff gegen dich sein aber ich halte nichts von Stahlvorfächern.


----------



## the doctor (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Und welche Fraktion hier die größere Stimmungsmache betreibt, das ist ja wohl mehr als klar.


 
klar.......und so soll es doch sein#6  denTieren zu liebe:l #6 
Ich setze das jetzt nicht mit dem vom Gunni in verbindung(sondern nur die Stimmung)
Ich fische ja auch nicht gezielt mit ner 14er Hauptschnur auf Karpfen


----------



## Bubbel2000 (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

also stahlvorfächer gibts dopch nun wirklich gute... und wolfram hin und der, das soll halten, ja? das billige nehm ich auch nicht. kennt mich ja, bin pb fan und die haben da so ein schönes bewegliches, in 5kg tragkraft echt genial, mit dme stahlvorfachglätter... aber die dicken billigen sind echt zum kotzen. also ich angeln nur mit beweglichen und geschmeidigen vorfächern. aber ohne, niemals...auch wenn ihr ohne fangt, hab ich natürlich auch schon, beim barsche angeln, wo ich dachte, da gibbet keinen hecht. ich finds nich ok, wie schon gesagt, gezielt auf hecht ohne...in klarem wasser? na und, dem hecht jucket nich so....


----------



## Bubbel2000 (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@the doctor: richtig !!!! gutes argument! 

@kaprfenchamp: kann sehr wohl glück sein. einen hecht kriegt man meistens, wenn man los geht, also ich meistens...es sei denn, es is hochsommer und dicke 30 grad eben kein hechtwetter...nen spritzer, so wie du sie bis jetzt fängst, der steht immer irgendwo am schilf oder an nem unterstand, die gehn immer ran...aber mach doch kein stahlvorfach ran. und ich garantiere dir, irgendwann machts peng und der hecht is wech..ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh und wer ärgert sich dann? du dich und ich mich, weil das vieh nen pircing hat


----------



## the doctor (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

jetzt stelle ich mal ne Frage:

stellt euch vor, ich wäre ein Anglerneuling, und lese das hier zum ersten mal, besonders auch diese Grafik  "Stahlvorfach nein Danke"

Frage:

Warum ist es denn von Vorteil kein Stahlvorfach zu verwenden?


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Bubbel lass ihn doch. Vielleicht schnallt er es ja nach dem 44igsten Hecht, den er verangelt hat und macht dann evtl. mal ein SV dran....Mit 15 ist man noch lernfähig. #d#d#d

Soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann, ist ein SV PFLICHT!!!! 

Jungs..... Tut mir leid! Ich komme mit euch allen gut zu Recht hier, aber dafür habt ihr mein Verständnis mit Sicherheit nicht! Hechte angeln ohne SV ist für mich Tierquälerei, wenn sie dann abreissen!!!


----------



## Timmy (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ Timmy: Nix da! Ich kann hier sehr wohl meine Meinung äußern und vertreten, solange ich mit meinem Tuen nicht gegen geltendes Recht verstoße (falls ich die Boardregeln nicht falsch in Erinnerung haben sollte). Und welche Fraktion hier die größere (und dazu nach teils lächerliche) Stimmungsmache betreibt, das ist ja wohl mehr als klar.



Die Fraktion der  "lächerlichen" Stimmungsmache, ist die mit der eindeutig waidgerechten und sicheren Methode! 

Das ist also keine Stimmungsmache, sondern verantwortungsvolles Handeln!

Klar kannst Du Deine Meinung äußern lieber Veit. Vielleicht beobachtet Dich ja mal ein Angler beim "Verangeln" eines Fisches. Wäre es ich, so würdest Du mit Sicherheit Post von amtlicher Seite bekommen!!!!!!


----------



## the doctor (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @the doctor: richtig !!!! gutes argument!
> 
> @kaprfenchamp: kann sehr wohl glück sein. einen hecht kriegt man meistens, wenn man los geht, also ich meistens...es sei denn, es is hochsommer und dicke 30 grad eben kein hechtwetter...nen spritzer, so wie du sie bis jetzt fängst, der steht immer irgendwo am schilf oder an nem unterstand, die gehn immer ran...aber mach doch kein stahlvorfach ran. und ich garantiere dir, irgendwann machts peng und der hecht is wech..ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh und wer ärgert sich dann? du dich und ich mich, weil das vieh nen pircing hat


 
gut......
Das kommt ganz aufs Gewässer an, ob man jedes Mal nen Hecht fängt.
Ich habe diese Saison erst einen (73er) gefangen, dafür aber viel mehr Zander und Barsche. Die aber auch nicht jedes Mal
Für nen vernünftigen Fisch/Tag muss man sich bei uns schon anstrengen.

Vor 2 Jahren war ich in Bayern zu Urlaub.
Dort konnte ich in den 1 1/2 Wochen 14 Hechte fangen. Für meine Verhältnisse sehr viel.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Verangelt habe ich noch keinen Hecht. Und NEIN ein Stahlvorfach ist nicht Pflicht. nicht im Bundesland Sachsen-Anhalt. Da es bei uns nicht Pflicht ist könnte Veit auch niemand Anzeigen da er ja nicht gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen hat.


----------



## vertikal (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte Deine Äußerungen für sehr fragwürdig, denn wie man hier sieht, erreichst Du ja damit, daß so mancher diesen Schmarrn nachmacht!
> Wenn Du meinst ohne Stahlvorfach angeln zu müssen, dann tu es. Aber unterlassse doch wenn möglich diese Stimmungmache und die indirekte Aufforderung zur Nachahmung (Avatar!).




Hi Timmy,

ich weiss nicht, der wievielte Versuch das jetzt ist, mal etwas Vernunft in diesen Thread zu bringen, Fakt ist - es bleibt sinnlos!!!

Leute wie Karpfenchamp, die immerhin schon auf einen ganzen Monat (!) Raubfischerfahrung zurückblicken können, stellen zweifelsfrei fest, dass es unsinnig ist, Stahlvorfächer zu gebrauchen. 
Veit, der mit seinen 19 Lenzen scheinbar über jahrzehntelange Raubfischerfahrung verfügt, hält den Gebrauch von Stahlvorfächern ebenfalls für unsinnig.
Ich denke, bei soviel Fachkompetenz müssen wir "alten" Raubfischexperten anfangen, umzudenken. Wahrscheinlich sind wir jahrzehntelang den Verkaufstrategen der Angelindustrie in die Falle gegangen, die uns die Notwendigkeit des Gebrauchs von Stahlvorfächern lediglich aus reiner Geldgier gepredigt haben! Die suggestive Macht der Werbung hat uns auf den falschen Pfad gebracht. Dank der Aufklärungsarbeit der jungen Generation haben wir nun endlich die Chance, wieder zum "echten Fischen" zurückzufinden und die Fesseln der Marktstrategen endlich abzustreifen.

Dafür gebührt euch mein voller Dank!!!

Ohne diesen Thread hätte ich womöglich den Rest meines unsäglichen Anglerlebens in völliger Dunkelheit verbracht, danke den Aufklärern für ihre Beharrlichkeit!!!

Nachdem dies jetzt endlich und wie ich hoffe, endgültig geklärt ist, können wir uns ja nun wieder den wichtigen Themen unserer Zeit zuwenden:

In der letzten Woche soll es jemanden gegeben haben, der doch glatt behauptete, die Erde wäre rund!!!
Was für ein Schwachsinn, wo wir doch alle wissen, dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist.
Ich denke, wir organisieren eine Protestaktion und sperren den Kerl ein, wenn er diese verrückte Behauptung nicht augenblicklich zurücknimmt!!!

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Verangelt habe ich noch keinen Hecht. Und NEIN ein Stahlvorfach ist nicht Pflicht. nicht im Bundesland Sachsen-Anhalt. Da es bei uns nicht Pflicht ist könnte Veit auch niemand Anzeigen da er ja nicht gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen hat.



Na dann möchte ich euch herzlichst dazu gratulieren, dass ihr in genau dem richtigen Bundesland wohnt #6#6#6....... Einsicht gibt es da wohl auch nicht #d #d #d ...

Karpfenchamp..... DU wirst noch einige Hechte verangeln, das kannst Du uns glauben :m


----------



## Timmy (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Ärger würde er bekommen KC!!!! Und das berechtigterweise!!!! Jeder vernünftige Mensch wird so etwas als grob fahrlässig einstufen!!!!

Wie kann man solch einen Blödsinn auch noch so überzeugt vertreten#q ?!


----------



## vertikal (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hi Timmy,

hör auf, dich zu ärgern (ist doch Wochenende) und schau mal eine Seite zurück!

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Timmy (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Timmy,
> 
> hör auf, dich zu ärgern (ist doch Wochenende) und schau mal eine Seite zurück!
> 
> Gruß, VERTIKAL




Hast recht! Danke#6 :m #6 |wavey:


----------



## the doctor (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Timmy,
> 
> ich weiss nicht, der wievielte Versuch das jetzt ist, mal etwas Vernunft in diesen Thread zu bringen, Fakt ist - es bleibt sinnlos!!!
> 
> ...


 

|muahah: |muahah: |laola: |jump: |jump: 

Sachen gibts#d


----------



## Alexander (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Ich benutzte auch Stahlvorfach, muss aber sagen dass die Hechte die gebissen hatten immer auf den Haken bissen und sie somit immer am haken hingen und haten ihn nie irgendwie inhaliert. Ich benutzte seit ein paar Wochen schwarzes Stahlvorfach !!!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann möchte ich euch herzlichst dazu gratulieren, dass ihr im genau dem richtigen Bundesland wohnt #6#6#6....... Einsicht gibt es da wohl auch nicht #d #d #d ...
> 
> Karpfenchamp..... DU wirst noch einige Hechte verangeln, das kannst Du uns glauben :m


 
Nee glaub das mal nicht. So ganz ohne Vorfach fische ich ja auch nicht. Wolfram ist da auch schon öfter mal vor wenn ich gerade ein Wolframvorfach im Rucksack hatte. Wenns dann naürlich nen Hänger gab und ich kein Vorfach mehr da habe kommt ein 3fachwirbel vor. Das genügt dann da ich ja eh nur Spritzer fange.


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Nee glaub das mal nicht. So ganz ohne Vorfach fische ich ja auch nicht. Wolfram ist da auch schon öfter mal vor wenn ich gerade ein Wolframvorfach im Rucksack hatte. Wenns dann naürlich nen Hänger gab und ich kein Vorfach mehr da habe kommt ein 3fachwirbel vor. Das genügt dann da ich ja eh nur Spritzer fange.



Ok ok..... Wenn Du Wolfram nur benutzt, solange Du es hast.... mhhh ich weiß nicht. Dann versuch doch Sorge dafür zu tragen, dass Du immer reichlich davon hast. Glaubst Du wirklich, dass ein 3-Fach-Wirbel ausreicht??? Hast Du mal in ein Maul vom Spritzer reingeschaut, da kannst Du ne Zigarettenschachtel reinschieben! Junge, sei doch nicht so naiv... Es will Dir keiner was böses.....  Und die Aussrede, dass Du eh nur Spritzer fängst glaubst Du doch nicht selber oder? Es wird der Tag kommen, da wirst Du eine hübsche Dame dran bekommen, wo DEIN verdammt kleiner 3-Fach-Wirbel nicht ausreichen wird! Naja..... ich gebs auf. Ich hoffe, dass Du schnellstens Deine Meinung zum SV änderst....:m 

P.s.: Ich weiß nur eins...!!! Ich habe 2 Söhne. Einer hat jetzt schon Bock aufs Angeln. Wenn einer oder beide irgendwann solche Anwandlungen zeigen, dann waren sie das letzte Mal mit mir zum Angeln....! Ich glaube, aber nicht, dass das soweit kommen wird. Die Jungs werden anständig ans Angeln rangeführt #6 ... Gott sei dank ist ein SV in SH gottverdammte PFLICHT!


----------



## the doctor (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Alexander schrieb:
			
		

> Ich benutzte auch Stahlvorfach, muss aber sagen dass die Hechte die gebissen hatten immer auf den Haken bissen und sie somit immer am haken hingen und haten ihn nie irgendwie inhaliert. Ich benutzte seit ein paar Wochen schwarzes Stahlvorfach !!!


 
So soll es auch sein, aber es kann immer mal vorkommen, das der Hecht deinen Köder seitlich attakiert und dann am vorderen Drilling(Wobbler) hängen bleibt.
Etwas grössere Hecht können normale Köder spielend leicht eininhalieren.
schau mal: (Barsch 35cm + 10cm Gufi)

[URL=http://*ih.us][IMG]http://img496.*ih.us/img496/191/15hj.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Wasserpatscher (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Ähm? Hallo? 

Wie isses nu mit'm Wolfram. Taucht's was oder nich'?

Im Übrigen kann ich auch nur sagen: 

*Tu's mit! Gib Murks keine Chance!*

|znaika:


----------



## Bubbel2000 (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

also es gibt ja angeblich so viele varianten, die stahl ersetzen....ein richtig dicker hecht, der dreht sich und shclägt und weiß der teufel was...ich kenn leute, die haben nen hecht verloren mit 30ger vorfach, da eingewickelt. und nun? dann wollt ihr den ohne vorfach bekommen. ich kenn auch nur sv pflicht, zumindest in niedersachsen, berlin und brandenburg. aber selbst wenns keine gäbe, ich würd mit fischen. 

@karpfenchamp: mal ehrlich, ich habe früher auch immer ohne geangelt. warum? darum, weil ich dumm war und dachte, es stört die fische. also in super klarem wasser, nun gut, wenn die keinen bock haben und eh zicken, vielleicht aber ich glaubs halt nicht, der hecht is viel zu geil auf köder ;-) und hechte angeln is ja eigentlich nich so die kunst wie zander fangen, in meinen augen zumindest. wenn ein hecht der hunger hat am schilf steht und ich den anwerfe, dann sitzt der auch. so...mir langts jetzt zu diesem thema, werde mein abbo auflösen.....was soll noch gesagt werden jungs, oder? 

......the end


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> So soll es auch sein, aber es kann immer mal vorkommen, das der Hecht deinen Köder seitlich attakiert und dann am vorderen Drilling(Wobbler) hängen bleibt.
> Etwas grössere Hecht können normale Köder spielend leicht eininhalieren.
> schau mal: (Barsch 35cm + 10cm Gufi)
> 
> [URL=http://*ih.us][IMG]http://img496.*ih.us/img496/191/15hj.jpg[/URL][/IMG]



Danke für das Foto #6..... Karpfenchamp... Schau Dir das genau an! Das könnte ein Hecht sein, der Deinen Köder im Maul hat OHNE, dass ein SV verwendet wurde...... Er verreckt ganz langsam... Ist es das wert??? Ich sage #d !


----------



## Jirko (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

guten morgen veit #h

ich würde dich herzlichst bitten, dein 3. sigbanner zu entfernen! daß du auf deiner meinung zum thema stahlvorfach beharrst, ist dein "gutes" recht... ob du dir damit "freunde" schaffst, steht auf nem anderen blatt. denoch besteht die gefahr, daß durch deine vehemente meinungsbildung zum thema stahl und deiner offiziellen bekundung dazu in form deiner sig, andere, unerfahrende petrijünger zu etwas verleitet werden, was wir so nicht aktzeptieren werden.

daher die bitte an dich, dein banner zu entfernen. wenn du´s nicht machst, werde ich es editieren. vielen dank für dein verständnis #h


----------



## darth carper (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Liebe Stahlvorfachbefürworter,

könntet ihr es mal unterlassen, diese jungen Angler so niederzumachen. 
Da haben wir in Deutschland endlich mal innovative junge Angler, welche die seit Jahrzenten aufgestellten Thesen des Raubfischangelns kritisch hinterfragen und durch überragende Fänge wiederlegen.
Das Raubfischangeln wird revolutioniert und keiner von euch sieht das und begreift die unendlichen Möglichkeiten die sich dort auftun. 
Ja der Prophet hat es schwer im eigenen Land, wenn es dort soviele Sturköpfe gibt, die immer noch behaupten ein Stahlvorfach ist nötig um einen Hecht zu fangen.

Ich denke so langsam ist zu diem Thema alles gesagt, weil man bestimmten Leuten mit vernünftigen Argumenten eh nicht beikommen kann.
Wie sagte schon der Kaiser Franz:" Geht`s raus, geht`s Angeln!"


----------



## Gunni77 (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo

Wettangler + Selbstüberschätzung = Beratungsresistenz


Gruß


----------



## vertikal (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> daher die bitte an dich, dein banner zu entfernen. wenn du´s nicht machst, werde ich es editieren. vielen dank für dein verständnis #h



Hi Jirko,

das wurde auch langsam Zeit; danke für deinen Einsatz - gibt mir doch so langsam den Glauben an die Menschheit wieder zurück, da ich mich schon im falschen Film wähnte!

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## beker (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Tag zusammen!

Eine, wie ich finde, interessante Diskussion und auch eine wichtige. 
Besonders interessant find ich, dass einige ohne Stahlvorfach ihre Hechte recht sicher landen und andere auch bekanntlich schnurscheue Fische wie eben Zander mit Stahlvorfach fangen. 

Ich steh in den Angelgeschäften auch immer wieder staunend vor den angebotenen Alternativen wie Kevlar, Fluocarbon (oder wie dat heisst) und Wolfram. Einen entscheidenden preislichen Vorteil zum Stahlvorfach kann ich nicht erkennen. Und ich hab auch nicht den Eindruck, dass die Haltbarkeit der Alternativen mit dem eines Stahlvorfaches vergleichbar ist. 
Den Test in der Praxis habe ich bislang gescheut. 

Ich habe von rund 20 Jahren einen kleineren Hecht ohne Stahlvorfach verloren, das geht mir heute noch nach. Ich wollte mit einem halben Köderfisch nachts eigentlich einen Aal fangen, stattdessen hing ein Hecht dran. Zur Vorsicht hatte ich die Köderfischhälfte an einer sehr dicken Monofilen montiert, gebracht hat das gar nichts. 
"Ach hätt ich doch bloß Stahlvorfach genommen..." So ein Erlebnis möcht ich nicht mehr haben, deshalb nehme ich seither Stahlvorfach, wenn ich mit Hechtbissen rechnen muß (bzw. darf *g*).

Wenn ich nun aber nach dem Durchlesen des Threads bedenke, dass selbst schnurscheue Fische sich nicht am Stahlvorfach stören, dann sehe ich für mich erst recht keinen Grund für Experimente. 

Gruß
beker


----------



## vertikal (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				beker schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich nun aber nach dem Durchlesen des Threads bedenke, dass selbst schnurscheue Fische sich nicht am Stahlvorfach stören, dann sehe ich für mich erst recht keinen Grund für Experimente.



Hi beker,

genau so isses!!!

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Wasserpatscher (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Da haben wir in Deutschland endlich mal innovative junge Angler, welche die seit Jahrzenten aufgestellten Thesen des Raubfischangelns kritisch hinterfragen und durch überragende Fänge wiederlegen.



Ja, dann ist es auch innovativ, ohne Sicherheitsgurt zu fahren! Geht ja auch fast immer gut! |supergri 



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Das Raubfischangeln wird revolutioniert und keiner von euch sieht das und begreift die unendlichen Möglichkeiten die sich dort auftun.



Ja, Sicherheitsgurte sind lästig! Freie Bewegung im Auto ist viel angenehmer!



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Ja der Prophet hat es schwer im eigenen Land, wenn es dort soviele Sturköpfe gibt,...



...mir kommen die Tränen... :c 



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> ...die immer noch behaupten ein Stahlvorfach ist nötig um einen Hecht zu fangen.



Keiner sagt, das es nicht ohne ginge, aber es is' halt nich' sicher!

*Tu's mit! Gib Murks keine Chance!*
#:


----------



## AngelAndy20 (30. Oktober 2005)

*Hardmono nicht sicher!!! Neuer Test!*

Hi, ich hab leider absulut keine Zeit, Bericht etc. kommt später, war heut mit Philg in Holland, er nen 67 Hecht gefangen und ich war grad HardMonoVorfächer am knüpfen und hab gedacht das ein 2ter Test nicht schaden kann.
6er Drilling angebunden und im Rachen versenkt (fisch tot), schnur um die hand und 10 mal rechts links (unterer Kiefer) - kein Wiederstand mehr, Schnurbruch!!!#q 
Aber Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte:

http://img364.*ih.us/img364/2547/geschreddert9uk.jpg

Werde meinem TD den Scheiß zurückschenken und ihm sagen dass ichs nicht gut find dass er das sogar für Köfimontagen nimmt!#d 

Tja, werd auch nachher noch den ersten Test löschen, damit keiner auf falsche Gedanken kommt der nur diesen liest!

Gruß Andy


----------



## darth carper (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@Wasserpatscher

Wenn du meine vorherigen posts zu dem Thread durchgelesen hättest, müsstest du wissen, daß das Ironie gewesen ist!


----------



## Timmy (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hardmono nicht sicher!!! Neuer Test!*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich hab leider absulut keine Zeit, Bericht etc. kommt später, war heut mit Philg in Holland, er nen 67 Hecht gefangen und ich war grad HardMonoVorfächer am knüpfen und hab gedacht das ein 2ter Test nicht schaden kann.
> 6er Drilling angebunden und im Rachen versenkt (fisch tot), schnur um die hand und 10 mal rechts links (unterer Kiefer) - kein Wiederstand mehr, Schnurbruch!!!#q
> Aber Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte:
> 
> ...



Danke Andy,#6 
bin mal gespannt, was die "Ohne-Vorfach-Spezialisten" wieder an fragwürdigen Gegenargumenten finden werden.............


----------



## Wasserpatscher (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> @Wasserpatscher
> Wenn du meine vorherigen posts zu dem Thread durchgelesen hättest, müsstest du wissen, daß das Ironie gewesen ist!




|muahah: 

|peinlich 

|schild-g 

Na ja, aber Du _hättest_ es doch durchaus ernst meinen _können_, schließlich haben wir doch in diesem Thread noch ganz _andere_ Sachen gelesen...

Nix für ungut!

Wasserpatscher


----------



## Raffhalter (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo Veit habe gerade dein Bilde gesehen . Was hast du da für ein Klotz in den armen. hätte gerne gewust wie schwer er war


----------



## darth carper (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Ja, das mußte ich auch mit Schrecken feststellen.
Manchmal erinnerte mich das aber ein bißchen an Münchhausen.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hardmono nicht sicher!!! Neuer Test!*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Andy,#6
> bin mal gespannt, was die "Ohne-Vorfach-Spezialisten" wieder an fragwürdigen Gegenargumenten finden werden.............


 
Die Situation kann man nicht mit einem richtigen Drill vergleichen. Es ist schon ein Gewaltiger Unterschied wenn man einen Hecht drillt und wenn du einem Hecht das Vorfach gezielt mit arger Gewalt durch die Zähne scheuerst. 

1) Bei einem Hechtdrill wird das Vorfach weniger Belastung ausgesetzt als wenn du es durch die Hechtzähne scheuerst. Ich meine es ist schon anders wenn du einen Hecht drillst da du wenn du es Durchscheuerst doller ziehst.

2) In seltenen bis keinen Fällen sitzt das Vorfach und der Haken so ungünstig im Maul

3) Da Andy es immer nur in die Zähne gerieben hat ist es klar das da das Vorfach viel mehr mit den Zähnen in Berührung kommt als in einem Drill.

4) Welchen Hardmono-Durchmesser hat Andy verwendet?

5) Ich kann mir denken dass ein dünnes Stahlvorfach auch nicht ganz unversehrt bleiben würde. 




Das musste jetzt einfach mal raus. Ihr dürft heute von mir nicht erwarten dass ich den ganzen Abend weiterhin antworte wie gestern. Habe auch noch andere Sachen im Sinn.


----------



## Jirko (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@karpfenchamp


> guten morgen veit #h
> 
> ich würde dich herzlichst bitten, dein 3. sigbanner zu entfernen! daß du auf deiner meinung zum thema stahlvorfach beharrst, ist dein "gutes" recht... ob du dir damit "freunde" schaffst, steht auf nem anderen blatt. denoch besteht die gefahr, daß durch deine vehemente meinungsbildung zum thema stahl und deiner offiziellen bekundung dazu in form deiner sig, andere, unerfahrende petrijünger zu etwas verleitet werden, was wir so nicht aktzeptieren werden.
> 
> daher die bitte an dich, dein banner zu entfernen. wenn du´s nicht machst, werde ich es editieren. vielen dank für dein verständnis #h


auch dich bitte ich, diesen banner zu entfernen. besten dank für´s verständnis #h


----------



## Wasserpatscher (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hardmono nicht sicher!!! Neuer Test!*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> 2) In seltenen bis keinen Fällen sitzt das Vorfach und der Haken so ungünstig im Maul



Ich war ja nicht dabei bei Andys Test, aber wahrscheinlichsterweise ist diese Behauptung Quatsch. Es gilt wie immer Murphy's Law. Was schief gehen kann geht auch schief.



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> 3) Da Andy es immer nur in die Zähne gerieben hat ist es klar das da das Vorfach viel mehr mit den Zähnen in Berührung kommt als in einem Drill.



Hast Du schon mal einen Hecht gesehen? Schon mal die Zähne gezählt? Ja, womit soll denn die arme Schnur sonst in Berührung kommen?



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr dürft heute von mir nicht erwarten dass ich den ganzen Abend weiterhin antworte wie gestern. Habe auch noch andere Sachen im Sinn.



Das erwarten wir auch gar nicht! Schließlich sind wir nicht zum Spaß hier. (Das mußte einfach mal raus!)


----------



## Timmy (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hardmono nicht sicher!!! Neuer Test!*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Die Situation kann man nicht mit einem richtigen Drill vergleichen. Es ist schon ein Gewaltiger Unterschied wenn man einen Hecht drillt und wenn du einem Hecht das Vorfach gezielt mit arger Gewalt durch die Zähne scheuerst.
> 
> 1) Bei einem Hechtdrill wird das Vorfach weniger Belastung ausgesetzt als wenn du es durch die Hechtzähne scheuerst. Ich meine es ist schon anders wenn du einen Hecht drillst da du wenn du es Durchscheuerst doller ziehst.
> 
> ...




Oh mein kleiner Angelgott, bitte gib uns Input.........|kopfkrat 

Nicht böse sein, aber von mir aus hast Du viele andere Sachen zu tun.
Ich hoffe, daß Du nicht in allen Lebenssituationen so unbelehrbar sein wirst.


----------



## Veit (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@ all: 

Sehr geehrte Leser dieses Threads!

Ich habe dieses Jahr bereits 71 Hechte bis 1 Meter Länge beim Spinnfischen gefangen. 
Ich möchte hier aber nicht öffentlich sagen, aus welchem Material mein Vorfach in allen Fällen war. Es besteht nämlich die Gefahr, dass der mündige Angler ein Vorfach verwendet, welches aus dem selben Material hergestellt ist. Dies ist unbedingt zu vermeiden, da man damit jeden Hecht verliert, sobald er den Köder tiefer geschluckt hat oder sich während des Drills in die Schnur einwickelt. - So jedenfalls sagen es die ausgewiesenen Experten und diese haben grundsätzlich recht. 
Wer gezielt auf Hecht angelt, sollte immer ein Stahlvorfach verwenden, weil man ansonsten ein nicht waidgerechter Angler ist. - So jedenfalls sagen es die ausgewiesenen Experten und diese haben grundsätzlich recht. 
Ein Stahlvorfach hat niemals eine Scheuchwirkung auf Hechte, auch nicht bei sehr klarem Wasser. Auch anderen Fischarten ist es in der Regel egal, wenn der Spinnköder an einem Stahlvorfach hängt. Sie beißen dennoch kraftvoll zu. Beeinträchtigungen der Fangausbeute bei der Verwendung eines Stahlvorfachs sind somit gänzlich ausgeschlossen. - So jedenfalls sagen es die ausgewiesenen Experten und diese haben grundsätzlich recht.
Da meine Fänge ausschließlich auf Glück basieren und ohnehin völlig unglaubwürdig sind, wäre es unsinnig, so wie ich, ein anderes Vorfachmaterial als Stahl beim Spinnfischen zu verwenden. Dies sei vorallem den Junganglern gesagt. 
Ich habe durch das Schreiben von Beiträgen in diesem Thread und das Einbringen eines Banners mit der Aufschrift "Stahlvorfach - Nein Danke" in meine Signatur, dafür gesorgt, dass andere Angler auf die Idee kommen könnten beim Fischen in Gewässern mit Hechtbestand ein anderes Vorfachmaterial als Stahl zu verwenden bzw. dies sogar getan haben. Damit habe ich ganz bewußt den Unmut der ausgewiesenen Experten ausgelöst. Da diese jedoch immer recht haben, blieb mir garnichts anderes übrig als sämtliche Beiträge und auch den Banner in meiner Signatur zu löschen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Veit Wilde


----------



## AngelAndy20 (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hardmono nicht sicher!!! Neuer Test!*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Die Situation kann man nicht mit einem richtigen Drill vergleichen. Es ist schon ein Gewaltiger Unterschied wenn man einen Hecht drillt und wenn du einem Hecht das Vorfach gezielt mit arger Gewalt durch die Zähne scheuerst.
> 
> 1) Bei einem Hechtdrill wird das Vorfach weniger Belastung ausgesetzt als wenn du es durch die Hechtzähne scheuerst. Ich meine es ist schon anders wenn du einen Hecht drillst da du wenn du es Durchscheuerst doller ziehst.
> 
> ...


 
Boa, ich hab eigentlich garkeinen Bock das weiterzudiskutieren, schon garnicht so... ganz kurz:

zu 1: ich hatte die Schnur um die Hand gewickelt, das heißt ich kann so fest ziehen das die Schnur nicht einschneidet - weiss ja nicht was du für Hechte fängst, die 50er die immer im aktuelle Raubfischfänge Thread sind? Sogar die ziehn so!

zu 2:Muss ich dir recht geben, beim spinnfischen! Nicht beim Köfiangeln!
Aber es geht darum, dass der Hecht sich auch einwickeln kann - oder den Spinner oder was auch immer ebenfalls voll inhalieren KANN!

zu 3: |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat  Wo hakst du deine Hechte wenn nicht im Maul?#c 

zu 4: Denselben wie Veit, 0,40 oder 0,45, 13 Kilo

zu 5: Denk nich soviel, machs mal dran - nein, reibs übers filetiermesser, kau nen Tag drauf rum, fang 5 Hechte mit demselben - Stahl geht nur kaputt wenns rostet oder geknickt ist.

Ich habs alles n bissel aggressiv formuliert, weil du ja schon soooo lange auf Raubfisch angelst und das auch voll raushängen läßt - das reizt...

So, ich geh pennen, adios amigos


----------



## honeybee (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Na jetzt übertreibst Du aber ein wenig........looooooooooooool

Aber so ist es. Immer dick austeilen, aber vernünftige Kritik nicht vertragen. Und wie auch immer behälst Du deinen Arroganten und schnippigen Ton bei.

Und KC.....ich habe mich schon desöfteren gefragt, ob Du so einen kleinen Reisealtar im Gepäck hast, wenn Du zum angeln gehst. Vor dem Ruten auswerfen fix noch ne Kerze anzünden und den heiligen V... anbeten.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Halt, einen hab ich noch:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=929378&postcount=1

Dieser Hecht wurde auf folgende Montage gefangen (Sichttiefe 1-1,5 Meter):

30gr. Pose
20gr. Blei direkt über stahl
fetter Karabinerwirbel
20cm nylonummantelter Stahl
fetter Karabinerwirbel
brünierter Drilling

den hängt man beim Rotauge in den Rücken, stell auf 2m bei 4 - 5 meter tiefem wasser und wartet.

Ich hätte damit niemals geangelt, Phillip glaubte dran - er fing...



PS: Konnte ihn nachher dazu überreden eins meiner 70cm Drennen Vorfächer zu nehmen - 20cm is zu kurz, der Hecht hatte noch 5cm ausem Maul gucken...#t 

So, jetzt tschöh


----------



## Veit (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Sorry, ich vergaß: Ich hätte natürlich immer Schreiben müssen ausgewiesene Experten und EXPERTINNEN! Bitte vielmals meine verdammte Vergesslichkeit zu entschuldigen.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe dieses Jahr bereits 71 Hechte bis 1 Meter Länge beim Spinnfischen gefangen.



Das hat nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, aber Petri!



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte hier aber nicht öffentlich sagen, aus welchem Material mein Vorfach in allen Fällen war. (...)



Wissen wir doch schon!



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Stahlvorfach hat niemals eine Scheuchwirkung auf Hechte, auch nicht bei sehr klarem Wasser. (...) Beeinträchtigungen der Fangausbeute bei der Verwendung eines Stahlvorfachs sind somit gänzlich ausgeschlossen. (...)



Doch, wahrscheinlich hat ein Stahlvorfach bei klarem Wasser eine Scheuchwirkung. Bestreitet ja niemand. Aber der Zweck heiligt eben NICHT die Mittel!



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Da meine Fänge ausschließlich auf Glück basieren und ohnehin völlig unglaubwürdig sind, wäre es unsinnig, so wie ich, ein anderes Vorfachmaterial als Stahl beim Spinnfischen zu verwenden. (...)  Da diese jedoch immer recht haben, blieb mir garnichts anderes übrig als sämtliche Beiträge und auch den Banner in meiner Signatur zu löschen.



Warum willst Du Dir unbedingt leid tun? Klar bist Du ein guter Angler. Klar sind 71 Hechte keine Glücksache. Aber muss man es riskieren, Fische zu verangeln, nur um 71 Hechte zu fangen? 51 oder 61 sind doch auch ganz toll, dafür ist das Risiko aber kleiner.

Und vielleicht ist sich ja die Menge der nicht gelandeten, verangelten Hechte und die Menge der mehr gefangenen, nicht Stahl-verscheuchten ja sogar gleich?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@ AngelAndy du hättest diesen Test ruhig auch mal mit anderen Vorfachmaterialien machen solln . Bin ziehmlich überzeugt davon das auch anderes Material son Hardcore test auch nicht ohne Spuren überlebt hätte .

Ansonsten zu den Aussagen von Karpfen champ : 

zu 1. Joa das würd ich auch sagen ... Ansonsten hätte ich eindeutig mehr Hechte verloren . Wenn ichs drauf anleg kann ich meine Schnur in nen paar sec an hechtzähnen durchrubbeln im Drill hält sie denn aber trotzdem ...

zu 2. Also es kommt immer wieder vor das n hecht den köder recht tief schluckt . Da kann ich dir also garnicht zustimmen .

zu 3. Kommt drauf an wie man drillt . Wenn man sehr ruhig und mit ner weichen Rute drillt springt und schüttelt sich der hecht kaum . Wenn man dagegen härter Drillt macht auch der hecht mehr Aufstand , und darunter leidet dann dementsprechend die Schnur .

zu 4. und 5.  s.o.


@ Jirko : Warum soll das Banner entfernt werden ? Ich meine dagegen wird weder gegen ein Gesetz noch gegen die Boardregeln verstoßen , erst recht nicht weil nichtmal ein Bezug zum Hechtangeln da ist ...
C&R Banner z.B. was ja eigentlich eine Gesetzeswidrige Sache ist werden dagegen geduldet ? (Ich weiß das mitm C&R verbot is n sinnloses gesetz aber trotzdem)


----------



## Ghanja (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ all:
> 
> Sehr geehrte Leser dieses Threads!
> 
> ...


Nun bleib mal locker Junior. Die Zahl "71" hört sich zwar mächtig an aber sei doch mal ehrlich - Luftpumpen muss man nicht so bestimmt in der öffentlichen Statistik führen (fürs persönliche Fangbuch bzw. einen kurzen Bericht mags ja ok sein).
Du hast deine eigene Meinung was die Verwendung von Stahl angeht und die kann man dir auch nicht nehmen (wenigstens bist du selber davon überzeugt und das is ja ok). Aber warum dann die Stahlbefürworter so hinstellen, als ob sie keine Ahnung hätten?
Und mal so nebenbei - ich schätze dich so ein, dass du anglerisch für alles offen bist. Stöber mal auf amerikanischen Seiten, die sich mit dem Muskie beschäftigen. Die Gewässer sind zwar meistens bräunlich, aber auch sehr klar. Auf den Gedanken, ohne Stahl zu fischen kommt dort jedenfalls kein Schwein. Warum? Weil dem Fisch dort mit dem Gedanken nachgestellt wird, ihn wieder zu entlassen. Sogar die Systeme für Köfi sind darauf ausgerichtet. Für so einen "Mono-Sportsmann" würden die glatt jeden Indianer in Ruhe lassen. Save a Muskie - spear an Indian ...... |supergri


----------



## alcCapone (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Kann es sein, dass sich gerade in letzter Zeit der (manchmal auch nur unterschwellig) aggressive Ton deutlich intensiviert hat? #t 

Mei, wir sind doch alle friedliebende Angler...

Manchmal herrscht hier ein Klima, da könnte man glauben, der eine oder andere wäre direkt drauf aus...? :r

Ich verurteile Niemanden aufgrund anderen Denkens, denn weder meine (noch irgendjemandes) Meinung ist, nur weil ich/man selber davon überzeugt bin/ist, automatisch richtig oder gar moralisch verpflichtend! |wavey: 

Aber jetzt nochmal zum Thema:

Gibt es ernsthaft jemanden hier, der beim 
* gezielten Hechtangeln *​voller Absicht keinen Stahl oder irgendein Äquivalent einsetzt?

Meiner Meinung nach (und die ist weder bindend, verpflichtend noch glaube ich, die Angelmoral festlegen zu können) ist jemand der obiges tut kein waidgerechter Angler. #c 

Oute mich gleich mal als Nicht-Experte, bevor ich mit der Rundumkeule was drauf bekomme...  

Wie gesagt, ich stelle hier niemanden an den Pranger, wollte nur fix meine Meinung kund tun und vielleicht könnte man diese interessante Diskussion wieder auf ein kollegialeres Level runterfahren. #6 

Danke,
der alcC.


----------



## alcCapone (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jirko : Warum soll das Banner entfernt werden ? Ich meine dagegen wird weder gegen ein Gesetz noch gegen die Boardregeln verstoßen , erst recht nicht weil nichtmal ein Bezug zum Hechtangeln da ist ...
> C&R Banner z.B. was ja eigentlich eine Gesetzeswidrige Sache ist werden dagegen geduldet ? (Ich weiß das mitm C&R verbot is n sinnloses gesetz aber trotzdem)



Das sollte allerdings äußerst dringend mal bedacht werden!!!
Bin auch ein C&Rer, aber die Argumentation ist absolut unanfechtbar!

Gruß,
alcC.


----------



## Veit (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@ all&speziell Ghanja: Der Beitrag war auch ein bisschen ironisch gemeint. Die Sache ist für mich erledigt. Ich habe bislang kaum schlechte Erfahrung wegen nicht verwendetem Stahlvorfach gemacht und damit gut. Aber es kann wirklich sein, dass ich vielleicht doch irgendwann mal Pech habe und dann meine Meinung ändere. Ich habe erst letztes Jahr im Dezember richtig intensiv mit Spinnangeln angefangen und finde, dass ich seitdem gar nicht so schlecht gefangen habe. Die Jahre davor habe ich so mehr oder weniger durch Zufall immer 4, 5 Hechte zusammenbekommen. Aber hier gibts Leute die schon 20 Jahre oder mehr auf Raubfisch gehen und die haben mehr Erfahrung als ich. Soviel steht fest. Wer weiß, vielleicht sehe ich es ja in 20 Jahren auch mal so wie die. Jetzt im Moment habe ich meine jetztige Meinung und die habe ich hier vertreten. Das einzige was mich wirklich ankotzt, ist dass EINIGE der erfahrenen Raubfischangler hier teils sehr arogant aufgetreten sind und meine Meinung verlächerlichen wollten. Darauf war auch mein Beitrag bezogen. Und natürlich auch auf das Banner-Verbot, was ich trotz gewisser Einsicht in manchen Punkten absolut nicht ok finde (weniger wegen der Kritik an dem Inhalt des Banners sondern mehr wegen des Verbots an sich)


----------



## Gunni77 (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo

Na Veit, ich sehe das schon, mein Typ ist hier wieder gefragt:m. Hast du mich schon vermisst? 



> Dies ist unbedingt zu vermeiden, da man damit jeden Hecht verliert, sobald er den Köder tiefer geschluckt hat oder sich während des Drills in die Schnur einwickelt.


 
KANN passieren. Ist dir schon passiert. Welchen Teil von "Kann passieren" verstehst du nicht?



> Wer gezielt auf Hecht angelt, sollte immer ein Stahlvorfach verwenden, weil man ansonsten ein nicht waidgerechter Angler ist.


 
Jaaaaa! Meine Damen und Herren, ich wittere Morgenluft...sollte er es kapiert haben? Oder ist das der klägliche Versuch, ironisch zu werden....? Stay tuned.....



> Ein Stahlvorfach hat niemals eine Scheuchwirkung auf Hechte, auch nicht bei sehr klarem Wasser. Auch anderen Fischarten ist es in der Regel egal, wenn der Spinnköder an einem Stahlvorfach hängt. Sie beißen dennoch kraftvoll zu. Beeinträchtigungen der Fangausbeute bei der Verwendung eines Stahlvorfachs sind somit gänzlich ausgeschlossen.


 
Da kann ich nicht zustimmen. Bestimmt kann es passieren, das man unter wiedrigen Bedingungen mit Stahl den einen oder anderen Fisch weniger HAKT. Dem waidgerecht Angelnden sollte es egal sein, da steht man drüber. Wie nennt man Angler, die um jeden Preis Fische fangen wollen? Wettangler? Fischgeil? Aasgeier? Ich sags mal so: Jeder zieht sich den Schuh an, der ihm passt...Der Grund? Keine Ahnung? ADS? Keine Freunde? Keine andere Möglichkeit, sich zu beweisen? Ein Glück das du nicht so bist. Ich könnte es nicht ertragen:c , so etwas über einen Freund zu sagen....und wir sind doch alle Freunde, oder?



> Da meine Fänge ausschließlich auf Glück basieren und ohnehin völlig unglaubwürdig sind


 
Wenn du meinst....ich hätte das nicht so radikal formuliert.....ich hätte gesagt es ist langjährige Erfahrung und reger Erfahrungsaustausch|bla: mit dem Campion#6 



> wäre es unsinnig, so wie ich, ein anderes Vorfachmaterial als Stahl beim Spinnfischen zu verwenden. Dies sei vorallem den Junganglern gesagt


 
Jaaaaa! Schon wieder! Der geneigte Leser erinnert sich an ein Zitat weiter oben....sollte es wirklich passiert sein? Wir bleiben dran.....



> Ich habe durch das Schreiben von Beiträgen in diesem Thread und das Einbringen eines Banners mit der Aufschrift "Stahlvorfach - Nein Danke" in meine Signatur, dafür gesorgt, dass andere Angler auf die Idee kommen könnten beim Fischen in Gewässern mit Hechtbestand ein anderes Vorfachmaterial als Stahl zu verwenden bzw. dies sogar getan haben. Damit habe ich ganz bewußt den Unmut der ausgewiesenen Experten ausgelöst.


Bin ich auch ein Experte? Danke....:l Du bist ein echter Freund, ich wußte es....:m  
Nein nein....keine Sorge, du hast keinen Unmut bei mir ausgelöst....
Außerdem glaube ich nicht, das viele Angler dich nachahmen....das geht garnicht.....du bist einmalig#6 ! In jeder Hinsicht......|supergri |supergri |supergri 
Aber etwas anderes hast du getan....eine einmalige Gelegenheit zur Selbstdarstellung suverän genutzt....wirklich. Und gelacht haben wir auch alle....MIT dir natürlich, wie das so üblich ist unter Freunden#6 !



> Da diese jedoch immer recht haben, blieb mir garnichts anderes übrig als sämtliche Beiträge und auch den Banner in meiner Signatur zu löschen.


 
Wahnsinn....jetzt übertreibst du die Lobhudelei aber. Freundschaftliche Komplimente in Ehren, aber IMMER? Na, wenn die Einsicht kommt, dann aber auch direkt ganz gewaltig und allumfassend...Ich glaube fast, jetzt müssen sich einige Leute, allen voran ich, bei dir entschuldigen. Ich bin ganz gerührt.....:c 

Gruß


----------



## honeybee (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Gunni .........nicht nochaml....das tut ja schon weh beim lachen ...:m


----------



## Gunni77 (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo

@honeybee



> Und KC.....ich habe mich schon desöfteren gefragt, ob Du so einen kleinen Reisealtar im Gepäck hast, wenn Du zum angeln gehst. Vor dem Ruten auswerfen fix noch ne Kerze anzünden und den heiligen V... anbeten.


Das bringt mich auf einen Gedanken....ich arbeite daran:m 



> Gunni .........nicht nochaml....das tut ja schon weh beim lachen ...


 
Ich sage es doch. Wir lachen alle miteinander, so unter Freunden....
Für meine Freunde bin ich immer da....

Gruß


----------



## Gunni77 (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo

Ach, noch was: ich glaube, das "Tal der Ahnungslosen" geographisch einordnen zu können |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Gruß


----------



## Gunni77 (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo

@Veit



> Aber es kann wirklich sein, dass ich vielleicht doch irgendwann mal Pech habe und dann meine Meinung ändere.


 
Ne, der Fisch hätte dann Pech....dir würde nur ein Fisch für die Statistik fehlen :v 



> Ich habe erst letztes Jahr im Dezember richtig intensiv mit Spinnangeln angefangen und finde, dass ich seitdem gar nicht so schlecht gefangen habe. Die Jahre davor habe ich so mehr oder weniger durch Zufall immer 4, 5 Hechte zusammenbekommen.]


 
Und dann weißt du schon so viel? Oder liegt es wirklich am Erfahrungsaustausch mit dem Campion? Ich bin ehrlich beeindruckt....:m 



> Das einzige was mich wirklich ankotzt, ist dass EINIGE der erfahrenen Raubfischangler hier teils sehr arogant aufgetreten sind und meine Meinung verlächerlichen wollten.


 
Das verstehst du falsch.....niemand tut das. Wir wollen dir helfen....:m 

Gruß


----------



## alcCapone (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Jetzt mal ehrlich. Nach Posting #219 sollte doch ein wenig mehr Freundlichkeit für Veit drin sein, oder? #d 

Auch wenn ich kaum eine seiner Ansichten teile... Das hat damit aber nun mal nix zu tun.


----------



## BeKu (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Also ich muss hier auch mal was zu scheiben, eigentlich interessieren mich Hechte nicht, wenn ich auf Raubfisch gehe dann nur auf Zander.
Dazu benutze ich selbstgemachte Kevlar Vorfächer für den Fall der Fälle halt, auch hatte ich bislang jede Menge Hechte gefangen ohne das mir einer das kevlar durchraisert hat.
Glück? denke nicht, ich nehme an es kommt darauf an wie lange man sich mit dem landen des Fisches Zeit lässt, hat man ein starkes Geschir braucht man "ich" nicht länger als 2Minuten um einen 80er Hecht zu landen.
Drillen tu ich den nicht sonder ziehe ihn so schnell wie möglich ein, dazu habe ich geflochtene und eine gute Rute/Rolle, kein Hecht hatte bislang eine Chance zu springen oder sich zu schütteln, wichtig, immer entgegen der Fluchtrichtung ziehen, so ist jeder Hecht nach nur paar Meter kaputt wie Hund und das Vorfach ist so immer im rechten oder linken Mundwinkel.
So mache und habe ich es bislang immer gemacht und noch nie einen Hecht verloren.

Was manchen für ne Show veranstalten wenn se einen Hecht am Hacken haben das ist unglaublich, ich wundere mich manchmal wie die es dann doch geschafft haben den Fisch zu landen.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Da hier so viele Spezialisten im Board sind die meine Meinung leider nicht teilen können muss ich mich der höheren Macht ergeben. Tut mir leid für alle die die hier mitgefiebert haben welche Meinung sich nun durchsetzen kann dass es ein so schnelles ende nimmt. Dann kann ich meinen kleinen Altar also in Zukunft zu hause lassen und muss nicht vor jedem Wurf beten dass nicht gleich ein kleiner Minihecht anbeißt meinen 12cm Frenzy Firetiger Wobbler voll inhaliert und er mir dann abreißt wie es ja eigentlich immer der Fall ist. Dann kann ich mich ja wirklich nur noch dafür einsetzten dass in Zukunft in Sachsen Anhalt ein Stahlvorfach von mind. 80cm Pflicht wird und mich gleich selber anzeigen dass ich keines verwendet habe. Tja kann man nichts machen.#c  



PS: Der Banner ist weg


----------



## Ghanja (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Du wirst lachen - es gibt sogar Gewässer (z.B. Möhnesee) wo ein Stahlvorfach Pflicht ist. Bei Zuwiderhandlung gibts Probleme.


----------



## BeKu (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Ghanja schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst lachen - es gibt sogar Gewässer (z.B. Möhnesee) wo ein Stahlvorfach Pflicht ist. Bei Zuwiderhandlung gibts Probleme.


 
Muss ich da angeln? an so einem Hecht verseuchten Wasser würde ich nichteinmal reinpissen denn ich müsste Angst haben das mir nen Hecht was abbeisst.


----------



## nordman (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

nö, die beißen nicht auf kleine stinkende mistwürmer...


----------



## sebastian (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				hans 58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir zwar nicht durch alle Seiten gekämpft, kann aber nach meinen Erfahrungen sagen, Hartmono ist bei Hecht und Zander nicht das non plus ultra, sieht nach dem Biss aus, als hätte man daran geschnitzt
> 
> Stahl ist sicher, aber nicht das fertig gekaufte, hab nach dem Verlust eines kapitalen Zanders kein Vertrauen mehr, egal, wie viele Kilos draufstehen #q
> 
> ...



Ich hab schonmal gesehen wie ein 85cm ein Kevlar vorfach in der Luft zerlegt hat, hab genau diesen Hecht eine Woche später gefangen und der hat das System noch im Maul/Hals ghabt und das ganze is auf Höhe der Zähne gerissen. Der hat im Sprung 2 mal mim Kopf gewackelt und das Kevlar war ab. Also wenn ers gut erwischt is es ab und wenn das bei einem 85cm Hecht passiert is das ärgerlich.
Sicher kann man Hechte auch mit normaler Schnur fangen aber das is dann Glückssache. Mit Stahl sieht man dann eh das ziemlich oft die Ummantelung vom Stahl aufgerissen is und dann bin ich immer froh Stahlvorfach vor meinem Köder gehabt zu haben.
Also wenn ich mit totem Köfi fisch hab ich mindestens eine Vorfach aus einer dicken Gflochtenen und wenn ich spinnfische verwende ich immer ein Stahlvorfach.


----------



## Timmy (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				BeKu schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich da angeln? an so einem Hecht verseuchten Wasser würde ich nichteinmal reinpissen denn ich müsste Angst haben das mir nen Hecht was abbeisst.



Sehr niveauvoll!!!


----------



## BeKu (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr niveauvoll!!!


 
Heul doch :m


----------



## Timmy (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				BeKu schrieb:
			
		

> Heul doch :m



Dei Mudder!!!:m

Sowas wie Du hat hier gerade noch gefehlt. Hier gibt es scheinbar nur schwarz, weiß oder niveaulos........
Ist doch sonst im AB eher selten der Fall.


----------



## sebastian (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				BeKu schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich da angeln? an so einem Hecht verseuchten Wasser würde ich nichteinmal reinpissen denn ich müsste Angst haben das mir nen Hecht was abbeisst.



Vielleicht wollen sie einfach verhindern das ein Hecht wegen NylonVorfach abreisst und verendet obwohl er das Brittelmaß noch nicht erreicht hat und vielleicht machen sie das weil sie zu wenig Hechte im wasser ham und net zu viele


----------



## Ghanja (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				BeKu schrieb:
			
		

> ...... kein Hecht hatte bislang eine Chance zu springen oder sich zu schütteln, wichtig, immer entgegen der Fluchtrichtung ziehen, so ist jeder Hecht nach nur paar Meter kaputt wie Hund und das Vorfach ist so immer im rechten oder linken Mundwinkel.
> So mache und habe ich es bislang immer gemacht und noch nie einen Hecht verloren.
> 
> Was manchen für ne Show veranstalten wenn se einen Hecht am Hacken haben das ist unglaublich, ich wundere mich manchmal wie die es dann doch geschafft haben den Fisch zu landen.


Da gebe ich dir Recht. Die Sprünge kann man eigentlich recht gut kontrollieren, muss aber trotz der Schnurwinkeländerung jederzeit damit rechnen. Ab mal Hand aufs Herz - gibt dir das einen Kick, den Fisch einfach so rein zu kurbeln? So gesehen ist das dann auch ein ungleicher Kampf würde ich mal sagen. Unter dem Aspekt kann ich gleich mit einer 30 kg Schnur in Verbindung mit einer schweren Pilkrute Twistern. Felsen??? Scheiss drauf, die zieh ich gleich aus der Pfütze raus. Baumstümpfe??? Tsss, die schleif ich quer durch den See. Und wenn du grad mal im Wald deine Notdurft verrichten bist (in hechtverseuchte Gewässer pisst man ja auch nicht) so erledigt deine elektronische Rolle automatisch den Rest.
Nee mein Lieber - bei so einer Argumentation rollts mir die Zehennägel auf. Ich will dir nicht reinreden wie du deinen Fische landen sollst (Drillen ist ja wohl ein Fremdwort) sondern ich wundere mich eben drüber. Nix für ungut ......


----------



## Aali-Barba (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

#d #d #d 

Der eine ist das Sinnbild des Unbelehrbaren, der selbst den größten Fehler noch für richtig hält, weil er es ist, der ihn begeht, der andere ein pubertierender Schnösel, der sich für Gottes Geschenk an die Menschheit hält. 

Prima Jungs, immer kräftig dagegen halten, ohne Leute wie Ihr wäre die Anglerwelt um einiges Ärmer - ihr würden nämlich dann die mahnenden Beispiele fehlen. #d


----------



## Jirko (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@karpfenchamp


> PS: Der Banner ist weg


bin im grunde genommen nen ganz ruhiger... mit mir kann man über alles reden. vielleicht sollten wir mal telefonieren um das eine oder andere problem, was du anscheinend mit mir hast, aus´m wege zu räumen? bin gerne bereit für ein gespräch unter anglern! bei dieser gelegenheit würde ich dir gleich mal ein paar fallbeispiele nennen, was auf der hechtpirsch alles so passieren kann, wenn man(n) partout der meinung ist, auf stahl verzichten zu wollen.

das du dein banner gelöscht hast, ist nen ganz feiner zug von dir #6 wenn du aber der meinung bist, mich vielleicht etwas verscheixxern zu wollen, dann werde ich dich, um es charmant auszudrücken, gerne davon überzeugen, daß ich mich nicht verscheixxern lasse!

du weist, was zu tun ist!

ohne dir jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen karpfenchamp, aber ich würde gerne von dir erfahren, wie du mit 15 jahren so beharrlich eine meinung vertreten kannst, die dich die anglerische erfahrung nie und nimmer gelehrt haben kann! wie gesagt, wir können gerne telefonieren, wenn du möchtest... editiere bitte deine sig - vielen dank #h


----------



## alcCapone (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> editiere bitte deine sig - vielen dank





			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jirko : Warum soll das Banner entfernt werden ? Ich meine dagegen wird  weder gegen ein Gesetz noch gegen die Boardregeln verstoßen , erst recht  nicht weil nichtmal ein Bezug zum Hechtangeln da ist ...
> C&R Banner z.B. was ja eigentlich eine Gesetzeswidrige Sache ist werden  dagegen geduldet ? (Ich weiß das mitm C&R verbot is n sinnloses gesetz aber trotzdem)



Das sollte allerdings äußerst dringend mal bedacht werden!!!
Bin auch ein C&Rer, aber die Argumentation ist absolut unanfechtbar!

Hier darf nicht mit zweierlei Maß gemessen werden! Ihr könnt nicht legales verbieten und illegales erlauben!!!
Völlig unabhängig davon dass ich C&R für 'ne gute Idee und  kein-Stahlvorfach für 'ne schlechte Idee halte, 
Recht muss Recht bleiben!

*Wo kommen wir denn da hin???*

Wollt ihr euch hier eure eigenen Gesetze schaffen???

@ Aali-Barba |good:

Vielleicht ein wenig übertrieben harsch...

Mei Leutz... das ist doch nicht euer Ernst hier!


----------



## Gunni77 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo

@alcCapone Naja, ich finde es schon Gut und Richtig, das ein Boardbetreiber dafür sorgt, das Anfängern nicht solche absolut fragwürdigen Tipps gegeben werden. Es geht hier um nicht weniger, als die Frage, ob es in Ordnung ist, vorsätzlich in Kauf zu nehmen, das ein Fisch langsam eingeht. Du hast zwar ein recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung, aber nicht an jeder Stelle....ich denke schon das ein Boardbetreiber sich aussuchen darf, was er zulässt, wenn dabei nicht gegen die guten Sitten verstoßen wird.

Gruß


----------



## alcCapone (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich denke schon das ein Boardbetreiber sich aussuchen darf, was er zulässt, wenn dabei nicht gegen die guten Sitten verstoßen wird. Gruß



Ja klar! Das möchte ich auch niemandem absprechen!
Nur dann müsste er sich doch erst recht um die Sachen kümmern, die nicht gesetzeskonform sind, oder? |kopfkrat 

Gruß,
der alcC.


----------



## Stachelritter (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo !!

Möchte jetzt auch von 1x7 auf 7x7 zum Zander angeln umsteigen,
weil mir das Stahlvorfach (Drennan 9.1KG) immer wieder knicke macht beim Köderangeln.

Wer kann mir sagen wo ich am günstigsten Flexonit 7x7
mit 0,27mm + 0,36mm jeweils 100Meter bekomme .
Das günstigste war 109 Euro pro Spule was ich jetzt gesehen habe.
Ist das günstig ??

Mfg. Stachelritter


----------



## alcCapone (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				alcCapone schrieb:
			
		

> ... müsste er sich doch erst recht um die Sachen kümmern, die nicht gesetzeskonform sind, oder?



Nur noch mal zur Erinnerung:

Ich finde auch, dass das "Anti-Release-Gesetz" ein dummes, nicht zeitgemäßes und vor allem viel zu allgemeines Gesetz ist!

Aber meine Meinung ändert das Gesetz nicht.

Und wenn ihr dem Karpfenchamp den/das Banner (oder seinen jetzigen Ersatz) verbieten wollt, kommt mir das nu mal sehr scheinheilig vor. #c 
Dann sollte man schon konsequent sein, finde jedenfalls ich. 
Ergo: alle C&R-Banner wech!

... auch wenn ich sonst nix mit seinen Ansichten Anfangen kann, tut ihr ihm damit unrecht. Das ist selektive Entnahm... ääh... Bestrafung! #d #6

btw: Ich versuche hier niemanden umzupolen  , sondern will nur mal jemandem zur Seite stehen, der hier meiner Meinung nach ungerechtfertigt sanktioniert wird... #c

so long,
alcC.


----------



## Gunni77 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo



> Nur dann müsste er sich doch erst recht um die Sachen kümmern, die nicht gesetzeskonform sind, oder?


 
Du meinst C&R? Wo steht, das ein Fisch, den der Angler keiner sinnvollen Verwertung zuführen kann, abschlagen werden muss? Nirgends....eben. Außerdem angeln viele im Ausland, da ist das entweder erlaubt oder sogar vorgeschrieben.... 

Gruß


----------



## alcCapone (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst C&R? Wo steht, das ein Fisch, den der Angler keiner sinnvollen Verwertung zuführen kann, abschlagen werden muss? Nirgends....eben. Außerdem angeln viele im Ausland, da ist das entweder erlaubt oder sogar vorgeschrieben...


Das muss ich wohl so stehen lassen, wobei deine Interpretiation der 





			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> sinnvollen Verwertung


 ganz sicher nicht im Sinne des Erfinders (des Gesetzes) ist. #c 

Es ist halt so: 


			
				Ministerpräsident Harald Ringstorff schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn die Tiere nicht getötet werden, sondern vom Haken abgenommen und wieder ins Wasser gesetzt werden, hat man ihnen Schmerzen zugeführt. Hier greift das Tierschutzgesetz - wonach man Wirbeltieren keine Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schaden zufügen sollte.


Aber: 


			
				Ministerpräsident Harald Ringstorff schrieb:
			
		

> Entscheidend ist letztlich der Umgang mit unseren Mitgeschöpfen in jedem Einzelfall.


Brauchst mich nicht vom C&R zu überzeugen. #6 

Aber es steht ganz sicher, wenn sich der direkte Konflikt auch irgendwie wegdiskutieren lässt, weniger mit dem Gesetz im Einklang als das 'Stahl nein danke' (oder wie ging das?) vom Karpfenchamp. #c 
Gruß, der alcC. 
btw: das is mal ne nette Diskussion #6


----------



## alcCapone (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Bin übrigens jetzt Angeln! :m 

Freu mich auf die Antworten, wenn ich wieder da bin.


----------



## Aali-Barba (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				alcCapone schrieb:
			
		

> Nur noch mal zur Erinnerung:
> 
> Ich finde auch, dass das "Anti-Release-Gesetz" ein dummes, nicht zeitgemäßes und vor allem viel zu allgemeines Gesetz ist!
> 
> ...


 
Die Wenigsten haben die beiden bösen Buchstaben mit dem & in der Mitte aber aus reiner Provokation in der Signatur stehen. Insofern ist da für mich ein Unterschied. 

Seine Signatur beschreibt eigentlich recht passend den Allgemeinverlauf dieses Threads:

Sie ist im Prinzip ein getreckter Mittelfinger.


----------



## Gunni77 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo

Wieso? Ich bin absolut wild entschlossen, einen Fisch zu verwerten. Wenn ich einen anderen Fisch als "Beifang" erwische, kann ich da ja nichts zu. Das gute ist: welchen Fisch ich fangen will, kann ich sehr kurzfristig entscheiden...:m 

Gruß


----------



## Jirko (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

hallo alccapone #h

du hast mit deinen ansichten natürlich vollkommen recht - in allen belangen #6 hier in diesem thread geht´s auch nicht darum, daß mit zweierlei maß gemessen wird und das thema catch & release ist mit dem jetzigen überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen!...

...ali-barba hat DAS argument schlechthin gebracht:


> Die Wenigsten haben die beiden bösen Buchstaben mit dem & in der Mitte aber aus reiner Provokation in der Signatur stehen. Insofern ist da für mich ein Unterschied... Sie ist im Prinzip ein getreckter Mittelfinger...


...nix anderes steckt in der sig von karpfenchamp! ganz zu schweigen davon, daß er das banner entfernt hat, um diesen text nachzulegen! #h


----------



## BeKu (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Ghanja schrieb:
			
		

> Da gebe ich dir Recht. Die Sprünge kann man eigentlich recht gut kontrollieren, muss aber trotz der Schnurwinkeländerung jederzeit damit rechnen. Ab mal Hand aufs Herz - gibt dir das einen Kick, den Fisch einfach so rein zu kurbeln? So gesehen ist das dann auch ein ungleicher Kampf würde ich mal sagen. Unter dem Aspekt kann ich gleich mit einer 30 kg Schnur in Verbindung mit einer schweren Pilkrute Twistern. Felsen??? Scheiss drauf, die zieh ich gleich aus der Pfütze raus. Baumstümpfe??? Tsss, die schleif ich quer durch den See. Und wenn du grad mal im Wald deine Notdurft verrichten bist (in hechtverseuchte Gewässer pisst man ja auch nicht) so erledigt deine elektronische Rolle automatisch den Rest.
> Nee mein Lieber - bei so einer Argumentation rollts mir die Zehennägel auf. Ich will dir nicht reinreden wie du deinen Fische landen sollst (Drillen ist ja wohl ein Fremdwort) sondern ich wundere mich eben drüber. Nix für ungut ......


 
Eventuell verstehst du es nicht weil du Sportfischer bist und ich Fischer, damit will ich sagen, ich gehe angeln wenn ich hunger auf Fisch habe oder wenn ich mal etwas relaxen möchte und nicht um meine Fänge zu fotografieren und damit anzugeben.


----------



## BeKu (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Dei Mudder!!!:m


 
Sehr niveauvoll ich lach mich schräg


----------



## Karpfenchamp (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Jirko ich habe nichts gegen dich aber gegen die die Glauben mir meine Meinung verbieten zu können.


----------



## darth carper (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@ Beku

Ist also jeder der nach dem Fang seiner Fische mit einem schönen Foto des Fisches, statt eines Haufens von Gräten in der Biotonne, zufrieden ist, um sich auch später an den Fang erinnern zu können, ein Angeber?

Also ich weiß nicht. Ich habe es jedenfalls nicht nötig,jedem mein Fotoalbum zu zeigen, einen Fischzähler als Signatur zu führen oder hier im Board zum Beweis meiner schrägen Theorien meine Fangerfolge darzulegen (damit habe ich nicht dich gemeint). Von daher finde ich diese Pauschalisierung nicht gerade gelungen.
Ich setze meine Fische auch zurück und bezeichne mich trotzdem nicht als "Sportfischer". Als Fischer auch nicht, denn die benutzen ein Netz.
Wir sind alle Angler, nur mit unterschiedlichen Auffassungen von der Verwertung des Fanges und des Fisches. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

@Karpfenchamp

Super das du es für nötig erachtest deine fehlgeleitete Meinung als Signatur zu tragen. Damit disqualifizierst du dich noch nur selbst. Ich bin auch der Meinung, daß du sie stehen lassen darfst, so weiß wenigstens jeder was er an dir hat. Also Leute laßt den kleinen doch, er will doch nur spielen.
Du könntest aber aufhören hier den pubertierenden Trotzkopf zu spielen (wenn ich nicht darf, dann dürfen die anderen auch nicht). Das ist Kindergartenniveau und du gibst dich in deinen Äußerungen und deinen Erfahrungen doch so gern erwachsen.


----------



## dorschhai (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Genau alcapone hat recht. Ich kann mir den Banner nicht verbieten lassen da er gegen nichts verstößt. Wenn sich demnächst etwas ungewollt in meiner Signatur ändern wird werde ich fordern dass alle Banner und Sprüche aus den Signaturen der anderen verschwinden die ein Stahlvorfach befürworten denn das ist sonst für mich auch Provokation.



Boah ey das ist echt Kindergartenniveau. Du sprichst in deinen vorherigen Postings, als würdest du schon jahrzehntelang nur auf Hecht angeln, lässt dir irgendeinen Müll einreden, den du selber nichtmal vernünftig begründen kannst? Wow, 1 Monat Hechterfahrung, ich bin beeindruckt! 
Und für dich ist es Provokation, wenn jemand ein Stahlvorfach befürwortet? Ich fasse es nicht, das ist das einzigst richtige auf Hecht! 
Also echt sowas ....... arghhhhh ....... du hast Ansichten, bei denen ich :v könnte.


----------



## Gunni77 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo

@Karpfenchamp


> Genau alcapone hat recht. Ich kann mir den Banner nicht verbieten lassen da er gegen nichts verstößt. Wenn sich demnächst etwas ungewollt in meiner Signatur ändern wird werde ich fordern dass alle Banner und Sprüche aus den Signaturen der anderen verschwinden die ein Stahlvorfach befürworten denn das ist sonst für mich auch Provokation.


 
Meinst du das ernst? 

Ne, ich seh gerade, offensichtlich doch nicht. Sorry....

Gruß


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Jetzt war ich doch für drei Tage nicht im Netz und was hat sich hier im Tread nicht alles getan.:m 

VEIT macht sich weiterhin unglaubwürdig,#d z.B.
1. er postet immer noch, obwohl er ja wiederholt DEFINITIV NICHTS MEHR SAGEN WOLLTE,
2. er hat immer noch nicht die mir versprochenen Artikel aus dem Blinker gemailt, in denen Bertus Rozemeijer Fluocarbon als Hechtvorfach empfiehlt, (wie sollte Veit dies auch können, habe ich ihm doch die Artikel genannt, in denen sein eigener Zeuge definitiv STAHL als Pflicht beim Hechtangeln nennt).

Tja und trotz dieser wissentlichen Falschaussagen glauben immer noch Members hier VEIT, dass er 71 Hechte OHNE gefangen hat.
Um ehrlich zu sein, ich glaube VEIT gar nichts, ich halte VEIT aufgrund der in diesem Tread dokumentierten Art für einen (***aus Höflichkeit Selbstbeschränung***), ich meine für einen, der wissentlich falsches sagt.

Ein anderer hätte beinahe die Idee für gut geheißen, aber im Endeffakt ist er zu intelligent, um solche Aussagen von VEIT "ungeprüft" zu übernehmen.

Traurig aber, dass er mit seinen Aussagen dann doch Nachahmer und Gutheiser gefunden hat.

Da taucht edit by Boardmod, edit by Toni: also dann bei NAMEN genannt: der pupertierende KARPFENCHAMP auf, der glaubt, seine Chance zur Profilierung im provozieren gefunden zu haben.
Ist er mir schon öfters aufgefallen, dass er sich gerne bei provokanten Aussagen in anderen Themen auf's Trittbrett stellt, so ist dies hier sein bisher dümmster "Aufhüpferer"|uhoh: 

Nur bei dem einen besteht Hoffnung, Pupertät vergeht, nur eine Frage der Zeit ..bei dem anderen, da hoffe ich für ihn, abgesehen von waidmännischer Einsicht, dass er an Glaubwürdigkeit gewinnt ...

|wavey:


----------



## havkat (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@Karpfenchamp

Dann machen wir´s auf die harte Tour, gelle?

Da der Jirko momentan offline ist, war ich mal so frei. 

Du wurdest von einem Boardmod gebeten deine provokante Signatur zu entfernen.

Da diese Bitte offensichtlich nur temporäre Wirkung zeigte, musste ich ´n büschn nachbessern.

Empfehle dir dringend und in aller Freundschaft, diese Sig nun dort zu lassen wo sie jetzt ist.

Alles klar soweit?


----------



## Ghanja (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				BeKu schrieb:
			
		

> Eventuell verstehst du es nicht weil du Sportfischer bist und ich Fischer, damit will ich sagen, ich gehe angeln wenn ich hunger auf Fisch habe oder wenn ich mal etwas relaxen möchte und nicht um meine Fänge zu fotografieren und damit anzugeben.


Ich gehe Angeln, weil ich daran Spaß habe. Die genauen Beweggründe muss ich dir wohl nicht mehr erklären. Die sind wohl bei jedem Angler die gleichen (Spaß, Freude an Natur usw.). Solltest du nun nein sagen dann nimms mir nicht übel - das glaube ich dir nicht. 

Du dagegen scheinst nur dann Angeln zu gehen wenn du Hunger auf Fisch hast. Ok, das ist dein gutes Recht aber auf Dauer wird das nicht von Erfolg gekrönt sein - oder springen dir bei jedem Trip die Fische ans Ufer? Das kann auf Dauer eine harte Diät werden. 

Noch etwas zum Thema Foto. Wenn ein Fischfoto in deinen Augen eine virtuelle Schw***-Verlängerung ist, dann tuts mir echt leid für dich. Jeder Fänger freut sich über seinen Fang und will eben die Freude mit den anderen teilen. Es geht nicht mal darum, irgendwelche Kapitalen in die Linse zu halten - auch kleinere Exemplare sind hier zu finden. 

Denk da einfach mal drüber nach. Würde jeder nach deinem Motto gehen, so wären Magazine (Print und Web) um einiges magerer. Noch ein kleiner Tip zu Abschluss - wenns dir wirklich nur ums Fischessen geht, da besuch mal die Nordsee. Dort ist er um einiges billiger.


----------



## Stefan6 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Na manchen scheint es egal zusein,wenn ein Hecht verloren geht und mit Drilling(en) im Maul nicht mehr fressen kann und elendig verreckt.#d Die sollten sich lieber ein anderes Hobby suchen,als sowas den Fischen anzutun. #q


----------



## havkat (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@Toni_1962

Trotz allem, wollen wir nicht beleidigend werden.

Habe dein letztes posting editiert.


----------



## alcCapone (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Problem:

In den Postings # 254 & #255 zitiert ihr Karpfenchamp mit



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Genau alcapone hat recht. Ich kann mir den Banner nicht verbieten lassen da er gegen nichts verstößt. Wenn sich demnächst etwas ungewollt in meiner Signatur ändern wird werde ich fordern dass alle Banner und Sprüche aus den Signaturen der anderen verschwinden die ein Stahlvorfach befürworten denn das ist sonst für mich auch Provokation.



Ich finde aber kein Posting, in dem er das sagt...
Seht ihr so eins? (Müsst ihr ja wohl.) Sagt mir doch bitte die Posting-Nummer!
Frag mich grad, was bei mir nicht stimmt...


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Man man man... 

das ist ja geil hier...

@Toni:
Was Veit betrifft trau ich der Sache auch nicht ganz, da sind wir beiden mal einer Meinung (kommt ja selten genug vor, gelle?  #h Wir beide bahalten nur Niveau bei #h))

Ich hab diese Jahr noch nicht einen einzigen Hecht gefangen... hatte einfach wenig Zeit zum angeln... Ich lebe aber auch noch...

Vom Thema Veit mal zum Thema Stahlvorfach...

Niemals ohne beim schweren Spinnfischen!

ich musste in Schweden beim Barschtwisten im Juni mal auf Stahl umrüsten, weil mir die Grashechte permanent dazwischen gingen und mir 3 Twister abbissen... die 0,20oiger Mono war wie mit der Rasierklinge geschnitten... 

Übrigens bissen die Barsche auch mit Stahl vorneweg ohne sich beeindrucken zu lassen...


----------



## darth carper (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@ Beku

Und zusätzlich mir ist auch der Angeber mit einem Foto lieber als der mit dem staubfangenden häßlichen Fischkopf oder Ganzprärarat an der Wand.
Aber laß dir weiterhin deinen selbstgefangenen Fisch schmecken, er sei dir auf jeden Fall gegönnt.
Aber du solltest akzeptieren, daß nicht jeder "Fischfotograf" ein Angeber ist.

P.S. Den Tip von Ghanja solltest du mal beherzigen. Erst heute war ich im Nordseerestaurant. Den überbackenen Seelachs kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Gunni77 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@ alcCapone Na, er hat es geändert.....:m


----------



## darth carper (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@alcCapone

Das stand da mal so, er hat es aber wohl nachträglich editiert.


----------



## havkat (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@Al Capone

Müsste #252 sein.

Vom user selbst editiert.


----------



## alcCapone (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Danke!

Dieses Nacheditieren is echt nervig... obwohl ich selber immer wieder nach vertippern mach... Aber ich nehm keine Sätze oder fast ganze Postings raus.


----------



## niko (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Du kannst auch ein Hardmonovorfach hernehmen.


----------



## dorschhai (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				niko schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst auch ein Hardmonovorfach hernehmen.



Neeeeiiiin bitte nicht wieder von vorne anfangen!!!! #q|uhoh: Das hatten wir doch schon zigfach!


----------



## Veit (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@ Toni: Hmm, wenn du meinst mich als Lügner hinstellen zu müssen dann tu das. Ist aber ein schwacher Versuch. 
Ich habe dieses Jahr die mittlerweile 72 Hechte selbstverständlich gefangen und ich denke es gibt keinen Grund dafür das anzuzweifeln. Ich habe hier oft genug Fangfotos ins Board gestellt, ich war oft mit anderen Boardis zusammen angeln und habe auch dann oft gut gefangen. Letzten Mittwoch beispielsweise 3 Hechte als ich zusammen mit Boardi Dorschi angeln war. Er kanns dir bestätigen, schließlich stand er ja daneben. Zufälligerweise war ich an dem selben Gewässer auch an dem Wochenende zuvor schon zwei Mal. Da hatte ich am Samstag 2 und am Sonntag 3 Hechte. Vom größten habe ich auch ein Foto ins Board gestellt. Willst du ernsthaft behaupten, das ich diese 5 Hechte am WE nicht auch gefangen habe (ohne dafür Zeugen zu besitzen), wenn ich dann auch im Beisein eines Zeugen wieder gut fange. Rechne mal zusammen - das sind schon mal 8 Hechte bei 3 Versuchen. Was meinste wie schnell da 72 im Jahr zusammenkommen, auch ohne dass es immer so gut läuft. Und es wird dir auch jeder, der mit mir zusammen angeln war, bestätigen, dass ich beim Spinnen noch nie ein Stahlvorfach benutzt habe. 
Sag mal, was willste den Leuten hier überhaupt vorgaukeln? Andere schlecht zu machen indem man irgendwelchen Shit über sie erzählt... Sorry, aber ich sprechs mal klar und deutlich aus. Das ist das Niveau von irgendwelchen grölenden Glatzköpfen.     
Deinen Blinker-Artikel wirst du auch noch bekommen. Ich habe leider bisher keine Zeit gefunden, die vielen Hefte die hier bei mir rumliegen durchzublättern und den rauszusuchen.
Aber bei aller Kritik, die ich vielleicht auch verdient habe, dein Beitrag war aber wirklich zum :v :v :v  und hat nix mehr mit diskutieren und schon garnicht mit Argumentieren zu tun.


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Neeeeiiiin bitte nicht wieder von vorne anfangen!!!! #q|uhoh: Das hatten wir doch schon zigfach!


 
Das wird immer wieder kommen, weil manche Members leider nicht bereit sind, eine Diskussion komplett  nachzulesen #d ... schade, weil es dadurch wirklich nervig wird|uhoh:


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ Toni: Hmm, wenn du meinst mich als Lügner hinstellen zu müssen dann tu das. Ist aber ein schwacher Versuch.


 
In der Tat hast du hier Tread Sachen geschrieben, die BELEGBAR und BELEGT nicht gestimmt haben .. die Fakten sprechen eine eindeutige Sprache #4


----------



## Veit (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Aha, welche denn AUßER, dass ich mehrfach angekündigt habe hier nix mehr zu schreiben?


----------



## hocicio (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Jetzt will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben...

Erstmal @Veit:Ich kenn auch einige Leute die 72 Hechte und mehr fangen, das ist nichts außergewöhnliches, nur das diese jedes Wochende und teilweise sogar in der Woche geziehlt nur auf Hecht unterwegs sind, und das in Gewässern die eine wesentlich höhere Bestandsdichte aufweisen als der deutsche Durchschnittsfluß oder See!!! Was mich an deinen Beiträgen immer etwas zweifeln läßt ist die Tatsache das du nicht nur eine große Anzahl von Hechten fängst sondern auch bei vielen anderen Fischarten eine beachtliche Menge aufzuweisen hast...|kopfkrat Also bist du entweder jeden Tag angeln oder hast einfach nur verdammt Glück...
An den Rest: Ist das Wetter nicht viel zu schön um sich wegen solchen Nichtigkeiten zu streiten? Geht lieber angeln...hab gehört das soll entspannend wirken!!! Die jüngeren Member hier im Board (zu denen ich mich auch zähle) sollten ruhig den ein oder anderen Tipp entgegen nehmen ohne sich gleich persöhnlich angegriffen zu fühlen...
Ansonsten wird schon jeder seine Erfahrungen irgendwann machen!!!:m 
Petri Heil an alle...|wavey:


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, welche denn AUßER, dass ich mehrfach angekündigt habe hier nix mehr zu schreiben?


 
Und schon wieder erneut Probleme mit der .....  #d 

Tipp: Im Sinne Deiner Glaubwürdigkeit würde ich an Deiner Stelle mal Deine Postings und meine Antwortpostings lesen, dann wüßtest du es ...


----------



## BeKu (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Ghanja schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe Angeln, weil ich daran Spaß habe. Die genauen Beweggründe muss ich dir wohl nicht mehr erklären. Die sind wohl bei jedem Angler die gleichen (Spaß, Freude an Natur usw.). Solltest du nun nein sagen dann nimms mir nicht übel - das glaube ich dir nicht.


 
Ich glaub das ist normal und muss man nicht extra schreiben das man angeln geht weil es einem Spaß macht, das versteht sich von selbst oder?.



> Du dagegen scheinst nur dann Angeln zu gehen wenn du Hunger auf Fisch hast. Ok, das ist dein gutes Recht aber auf Dauer wird das nicht von Erfolg gekrönt sein - oder springen dir bei jedem Trip die Fische ans Ufer? Das kann auf Dauer eine harte Diät werden.


 
Ja sicher, warum klaust du die andere Begründung einfach? ich glaub ich habe auch relaxen geschrieben, das hast du einfach verschluckt um dir hier deine dumme Argumentation besser aufbauen zu können.
Sicher gehe ich auch angeln weil es mir Spaß macht, wenn es mir nicht spaß machen würde würde ich mir den Fisch einfach kaufen.



> Noch etwas zum Thema Foto. Wenn ein Fischfoto in deinen Augen eine virtuelle Schw***-Verlängerung ist, dann tuts mir echt leid für dich. Jeder Fänger freut sich über seinen Fang und will eben die Freude mit den anderen teilen. Es geht nicht mal darum, irgendwelche Kapitalen in die Linse zu halten - auch kleinere Exemplare sind hier zu finden.


 
Selbstverständlich ist das Show was soll es denn sonst sein? leid brauch ich dir nicht zu tun, mir geht es persöhnlich hervoragend.
Leid tun mir Leute wie du, C&R Freak wa? Junge, was ist das fürn Sport den Fisch beim drillen lange zu quälen? geht dir dabei einer ab?



> Denk da einfach mal drüber nach. Würde jeder nach deinem Motto gehen, so wären Magazine (Print und Web) um einiges magerer. Noch ein kleiner Tip zu Abschluss - wenns dir wirklich nur ums Fischessen geht, da besuch mal die Nordsee. Dort ist er um einiges billiger.


 
Selbstverständlich, wenn ich keine Zeit oder Lust zum angeln habe dann gehe ich ins Restaurant und hau mir Fisch rein, oder, wenn Kirmes in der Nähe dann schieb ich mir nen Backfisch rein, ich esse Fisch sehr sehr gerne 
Du anscheinend nicht, du magst den Fisch nur quälen und wenn er dann schon halt tot vor Erschöpfung in deinen Händen liegt wird er nach ner Foto Parade wieder ins Wasser gelassen, was menst du eigentlich was der Fisch sich da denkt? also wenn ich ein Fisch wäre würde ich sagen ,,will er mich verarschen,,.


----------



## FreeLee (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@ hocicio:

Weise Worte . . . :m


----------



## Karpfenchamp (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Wenn manche einige Sachen hier in den Falschen hals kriegen muss ich es eben selbst ändern.

Toni: Vielleicht solltest du mal über deinen Ton zu anderen nachdenken. In deinem alter ist das ja schon peinlich.

Havkat: Na dann eben nicht. Schließe doch das Thema. Dann is Schluss mit den labereien.


----------



## Jirko (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

nabend boardies #h

wir mods wünschen uns nichts sehnlicher als diesen thread, der ja nun wahrhaftig ein enormes diskussionspotential trägt, offen zu lassen... wie dat geht, wisst ihr ja ... wünsch euch allen noch nen feinen & vor allem entspannten abend #h


----------



## alcCapone (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				FreeLee schrieb:
			
		

> @ hocicio:
> 
> Weise Worte . . . :m



Das unterschreib ich!


----------



## Ghanja (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@Beku:
Stell dir vor, auch ich esse sehr gerne Fisch und ich verwerte meine Fänge auch (allerdings in Maßen). Die Sache nun Richtung C&R auszuweiten zu lassen dafür habe ich schlicht und ergreifend keinen Bock. Nur noch eine Frage: Fotos von entnommenen Fischen sind demnach für dich ok?
Sollte ich auf einige deiner Argumentationen nicht eingegangen sein so werde ich nun in die Ecke gehen und mich schämen. :c 
Aber noch eins zum Abschluss - ein Fischdrill hat schon was aber an richtigen Sex kommts einfach nicht hin. :g


----------



## BeKu (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> @ Beku
> 
> Und zusätzlich mir ist auch der Angeber mit einem Foto lieber als der mit dem staubfangenden häßlichen Fischkopf oder Ganzprärarat an der Wand.
> Aber laß dir weiterhin deinen selbstgefangenen Fisch schmecken, er sei dir auf jeden Fall gegönnt.
> ...


 
Selbstgefangener schmeckt am besten Kollege, solltest du eventuell auch mal probieren dann würde dir das angeln noch mehr Spaß machen


----------



## Veit (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@ Toni: Ich war jetzt schon so gespannt, was du mir genau vorwirfst (fein sauber aufgelistete Anklageschrift) und dann sowas. Ich bin enttäuscht... 

@ hocicio: Ja, ich habe dieses Jahr beispielsweise auch 142 Aale, 15 Zander bis 94 cm, 2 Meterwelse und 50 Karpfen von denen etwa die Hälfte über 60 cm lag gefangen, wenn dus genau wissen willst.
Dafür war ich in der Tat so gut wie jeden Tag angeln, aber Arbeit soll sich schließlich auch auszahlen. Von den vielen Aalen habe ich beispielsweise etwa 60 Stück bei ungefähr Ansitzen an der Elbe gefangen. Da waren fast immer Karpfenchamp oder Boardi Counter-Striker dabei. Bei diesen Ansitzen konnte ich zum Beispiel in einer Nacht 12 Aale ziehen, während 3 andere Angler um mich herum zusammengerechnet nur 8 Aale hatten. Glück und auch ein bisschen Können im Zusammenspiel sag ich mal... 
Von den großen KArpfen findeste diverse Fotos in meinen Artikeln im Boardmagazin. Von den Welsen und den größeren Zandern habe ich stets Bilder ins Board gestellt. 
Ich verstehe, dass manche vielleicht ein bisschen stutzig werden, aber ich kann wirklich versichen, dass ich jeden Fisch, den ich hier poste auch wirklich gefangen habe und ich auch gut fangen kann wenn andere Leute dabei sind. Angeln ist halt meine große Leidenschaft und ich investiere jede freie Minute dafür. Da ist doch ganz normal, dass man auch oft was fängt. Und trotzdem kommt es auch bei mir mal vor, dass ich fünf Mal hintereinander garnix erwische. Aber wenn man oft loszieht, erlebt man automatisch auch die Sternstunden mit.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Lasst uns dieses Thema mit diesen Worten beenden: Ich wollte hier wirklich niemanden Aufscheuchen. Hätten hier manche nicht so heiß reagiert und gleich mal den Profi der es besser weiß raushängen lassen dann wären hier jetzt nicht fast 20 Seiten über ein Thema rausgekommen. Die wirklich sinnvollen Beiträge kann man hier bestimmt an einer Hand abzählen. Wenn es überhaupt welche gibt.


----------



## BeKu (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				GhanjaAber noch eins zum Abschluss - ein Fischdrill hat schon was aber an richtigen Sex kommts einfach nicht hin. :g[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt poppt er die Fische sogar schon :m


----------



## Ghanja (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Gehen dir nun dir sinnvollen Argumente aus, dass du mit sowas ankommst? Viel Zorn in dir ist junger Padawan ......


----------



## dorschhai (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Hätten hier manche nicht so heiß reagiert und gleich mal den Profi der es besser weiß raushängen lassen dann wären hier jetzt nicht fast 20 Seiten über ein Thema rausgekommen.


 Der einzigste, der hier den Profi raushängen lässt, bist du. Du redest als hättest du jahrzehntelang nichts anderes gemacht als Hechte gefangen. Dabei hast du schon 1 Monat Hechterfahrung. Ich bin beeindruckt. 



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Die wirklich sinnvollen Beiträge kann man hier bestimmt an einer Hand abzählen. Wenn es überhaupt welche gibt.


 Deine zählen ganz sicher nicht dazu.


----------



## taildancer (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

ha...jetzt muss man hier schon beweisen wieviele fische man geladet hat!
sehr geil...werd dann nächstes jahr genau buch führen!


----------



## BeKu (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Ghanja schrieb:
			
		

> Gehen dir nun dir sinnvollen Argumente aus, dass du mit sowas ankommst? Viel Zorn in dir ist junger Padawan ......


 
Ich? was bist du eigentlich für einer? bringst zuerst irgendwelchen Scheiss wzb. Sex in den Thread rein und ärgerst dich dann wenn es Echos gibt. Man heul doch einfach und gut :m


----------



## Gunni77 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo

@Champ 





> Toni: Vielleicht solltest du mal über deinen Ton zu anderen nachdenken. In deinem alter ist das ja schon peinlich.


 
Respekt.....du hast es geschafft....ich liege am Boden |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Gruß


----------



## FreeLee (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Leute!

Um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen:

Ich hab gestern einen 22 Pfund Hecht mit 10er Geflecht, OHNE Stahlvorfach gefangen.

Im Drill bildete ich mir ein, durch die Spannung in Rute und Schnur, einzelne Fasern der Schnur brechen zu spüren. Dieses "Zing . . . Zing . . . Zing" macht einen schon nachdenklich, und als der Fisch draußen war, war mein Glück deutlich an der Leine zu sehen.

Ich werd zukünftig definitiv wieder 30 cm "Flexonit" vor den GuFi schnallen. So wie das gestern aussah, hatte ich in letzter Zeit wirklich viel zu viel Glück. Dabei verzichte ich gern auf mehr Bisse, bzw. Abrisse.

In diesem Sinne, Carpe Noctem!


----------



## Gunni77 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo

Ich muss mich einmischen....


> bringst zuerst irgendwelchen Scheiss wzb. Sex


 
Das ist aber ein Unterschied.....
Der Unterschied zwischen Erotik und Perversion ist der Unterschied zwischen der Benutzung einer Feder und der eines Huhns....oder so...

Das musste raus...:m 

Gruß


----------



## Ghanja (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Ich hab doch schon geheult und es is doch auch wieder gut. Du dagegen hast hier doch  bereits deinen Schlafsack ausgerollt und pflückst dir dir Brocken raus um weiter Gülle labern zu können. Das langweilt einfach. Mir is das auch nun echt egal was du weiter laberst - ich kenne meine Grenzen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Toni: Vielleicht solltest du mal über deinen Ton zu anderen nachdenken.


 
|znaika: Hört Hört#v



*Er ist sehr wohl überlegt, glaub es mir* :m 
|jump:


----------



## balu77md (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

sooo... nach 20 seiten inhaltsreichen und lachhaften werde ich dann auch mal mein senf dazu geben .
ich nutze grundsätzlich ein stahlvorfach, egal ob mepps oder posenmontage. 
mir wurde bei meiner prüfungsvorbereitung glaubwürdig das für und wider erklärt und ich habe mich daher für das für entschieden. 

zwar ist mir auch schon ein hecht samt blinker + stahlvorfach abgerissen aber das hat meiner meinung nichts damit zu ob man nun ein stahlvorfach nutzt.. die sache mit kann ja mal passieren.. wo ich aber jedem recht gebe ist, raubfisch ohne richtigen vorfach ist nicht das feine. solange es keine reine mono ist soll jeder sein glück versuchen. 
in den meisten fällen lernt man aus fehlern. und sowie sich bei veit die fehler häufen wird er vieleicht auch an andere vorfächer denken und dies dann als tipp karpfenchamp weiter geben.. also würden damit wohl 2 fliegen mit einer klappe geschlagen sein.

sooo. das wars nun von mir. und vieleicht findet der thread bald wieder in einem freundlich und sachlichen ton wieder zum ursprung. 
nicht immer gilt "wie es in den wald schallt so schallt es wieder raus". 

falls es aber doch dabei bleibt würde ich vorschlagen das DU zu streichen und das SIE wieder einzuführen.. denn --> du a.......h ist schneller rausgerutscht als sie a.......h.


----------



## BeKu (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Ghanja schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab doch schon geheult und es is doch auch wieder gut. Du dagegen hast hier doch bereits deinen Schlafsack ausgerollt und pflückst dir dir Brocken raus um weiter Gülle labern zu können. Das langweilt einfach. Mir is das auch nun echt egal was du weiter laberst - ich kenne meine Grenzen.


 
Wenn es dich langweilt dann lass es, wer hier zuerst die Brocken geflügt hat warst du, und jetzt wenn es die anderen genauso machen dann langweilt es dich und machts jetzt ein auf beleidigt? #d :v


----------



## Ghanja (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Naja, was solls denn? Ich gehe keiner Diskussion aus dem Weg aber bei dir ist es wie mit einer Wand - sie ist defintiv kein guter Gesprächspartner. Egal was man sagt, du wirst mit deinem Gelaber nur noch weiter stochern. 

Such dir eine andere Spielwiese und hinterlass dort deine Haufen. Hab keinen Bock beim Rumlaufen ständig nach unten zu sehen. So, und nun ist Ruhe.


----------



## Veit (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				balu77md schrieb:
			
		

> .
> 
> .
> in den meisten fällen lernt man aus fehlern. und sowie sich bei veit die fehler häufen wird er vieleicht auch an andere vorfächer denken und dies dann als tipp karpfenchamp weiter geben.. also würden damit wohl 2 fliegen mit einer klappe geschlagen sein.



Klar, werde ich das  Ich gebe hier nur meine Erfahrungen wieder und will keinen dazu anstiften mir was nachzumachen. Aber ich kann ja auch keinem abraten, wenn ich mit meinem vorfachmaterial jeden hecht gelandet habe (die zwei abgerissenen waren auch mit ner viel dünneren stärke).


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Es dauert nicht mehr lange und das Dingen hier ist dicht. WETTEN????


----------



## vertikal (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo Freunde,

wie geht's denn jetzt weiter?

Die Argumente wurden doch wohl in ausreichendem Maße ausgetauscht. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass auch nur ein *sachliches *Argument in der "Diskussion" nicht genannt wurde.
Das einzige, was sich von Seite zu Seite ändert, ist die Aggressivität, mit der hier übereinander hergefallen wird.

Hey, hallo   -  wir reden hier von unserem H O B B Y  !!!

Wenn ich sehe, wie ausufernd und unsachlich teilweise Meinungen vertreten werden, kann ich nur hoffen, mit manchen Leuten nie  b e r u f l i c h  zu tun zu haben!!!

Es geht hier weder um eine ernste Bedrohung der Menschheit, noch um existentielle Probleme. Irgendwann in den nächsten zwanzig Jahren geht dieser Thread womöglich zu Ende   -   und dann???
Könnte ja sein, dass wir in Zukunft auch noch über andere Themen im positiven Sinne "streiten" möchten. Aber je vergifteter die Atmosphäre hier wird, desto schwieriger könnte das Mit- (von mir aus auch Gegen-)einander in zukünftigen Threads werden. Wenn Member "A" nur schon das Logo von Member "B" sieht, werden Aggressionen wach und die Streitereien gehen sofort wieder los.

                             Muss das wirklich sein???

Ich meine, wär schade drum! 
Manche Leute sind halt unbelehrbar, dann sollte man das auch irgendwann mal akzeptieren. Wir werden es niemals schaffen, andere so zu formen, wie wir sie gerne hätten! Auf der anderen Seite höre ich in leisen Untertönen auch schon eine gewisse Selbstkritik (z.B. von Veit) heraus - das ist doch auch schon ein kleiner Erfolg. Muss doch nicht soweit gehen, dass jemand für die nächsten Jahre nur noch im Büßerhemd ans Wasser darf, oder?

Bei allen Gegensätzen sollte uns doch eines verbinden: Der gemeinsame Spaß an unserem Hobby. Ärgern muss ich mich jedenfalls genug in meinem anstrengenden Beruf. Während meiner gering bemessenen Freizeit kann ich sehr gut auf jede Form von Ärger verzichten. 

Darum mein Appell: Bleibt fair im Umgang miteinander; vielleicht schaffen wir es ja doch, diesen Thread vor Ablauf der prognostizierten 20 Jahre zu beenden!


Gruß an alle, VERTIKAL


----------



## Veit (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@ vertikal: Ich fand dein letztes Posting sehr gut. Sehe ein, dass es nicht gerade Beiträge waren mit denen man sich rühmen kann, die ich hier verfasst habe. Da war ich aber nicht der einzige...
Im Nachhinein sag ich mir, vielleicht wäre es besser gewesen, hier nur einen Beitrag zu schreiben, der ne direkte Antwort auf die Frage die am Anfang stand, gewesen wäre. Aber diskutieren macht halt spass, so hat sich das hier alles ziemlich hochgeschaukelt. Blöd gelaufen, nicht nur aber auch wegen mir. Ist eben doof, dass manche (da beziehe ich mich ein) persönlich werden müssen beim Diskutieren. Ich hoffe, dass der Thread vielleicht doch langsam ein versöhnliches Ende findet.


----------



## BeKu (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Ghanja schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, was solls denn? Ich gehe keiner Diskussion aus dem Weg aber bei dir ist es wie mit einer Wand - sie ist defintiv kein guter Gesprächspartner. Egal was man sagt, du wirst mit deinem Gelaber nur noch weiter stochern.
> 
> Such dir eine andere Spielwiese und hinterlass dort deine Haufen. Hab keinen Bock beim Rumlaufen ständig nach unten zu sehen. So, und nun ist Ruhe.


 
Blödmann |gr: 
Das wolltest du doch oder? mich provozieren damit ich derartiges von mir geben muss.
Was willst du? wenn dir was nicht passt und du merkst du kommst damit nicht klar dann lass es, lass mich in Ruhe Kerl.
Man, wie ein kleines Kind, geh such dir jemand anders für deine Spielchen.


----------



## vertikal (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hi veit,

find ich gut, was du schreibst.
Müsste doch eigentlich auch möglich sein, trotz gegenteiliger Meinungen nicht gleich übereinander herzufallen, oder?!

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Veit (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				BeKu schrieb:
			
		

> Blödmann |gr:



Hmmmmmmmmmm, so wird das nix mit versöhnlichem Ende...


----------



## honeybee (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

BeKU...bei aller Liebe

Man kann sich Streiten man kann auch Diskutieren. Aber doch bitte mit etwas Kultur. 

Ich denke, wenn man mal hier so ein Thema im guten ausdiskutiert, wird auch so nebenbei, also Off-Topic, mal einiges geklärt und man kann in Zunkunft evtl. wieder besser mit dem ein oder anderen.

Aber wie gesagt, der Ton macht die Musik.


----------



## Veit (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Hi veit,
> 
> find ich gut, was du schreibst.
> Müsste doch eigentlich auch möglich sein, trotz gegenteiliger Meinungen nicht gleich übereinander herzufallen, oder?!
> ...



Klar, wenn sich zumindest in diesem Punkt immer alle einer Meinung wären, dann wäre es kein Problem. Aber klappt eben nicht immer, wie man sieht. Leider (auch auf mich selbst bezogen), muss man dann am Ende immer sagen.


----------



## vertikal (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hi Beku,

mal ganz ruuuuhig ausatmen, einatmen, ausatmen, einatmen,.......

Na, geht's jetzt wieder???
Hatte schon ernsthaft Angst um deine Gesundheit!

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Barschfreak (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

hi leute 
warum nehmt  ihr nich einfach kevlar oda
so ???

außerdem!!!8m stahlvorfach auf ner rollle  
sind sowieso zu teuer!!!

probierts doch ma mit zahnseide (scherz  )
2te möglichkeit0,50 mono vorfach dass 
bringts!!!

außerdem:wenn ihr nen hecht dran habt, drillt ihn nich zu lange,
sondern zieht ihn stramm ans ufer!!!
|kopfkrat 


gruss und petri heil 

barschfreak


----------



## Timmy (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				BeKu schrieb:
			
		

> Blödmann |gr:
> Das wolltest du doch oder? mich provozieren damit ich derartiges von mir geben muss.
> Was willst du? wenn dir was nicht passt und du merkst du kommst damit nicht klar dann lass es, lass mich in Ruhe Kerl.
> Man, wie ein kleines Kind, geh such dir jemand anders für deine Spielchen.




@Beku
 #d #d #d Du provozierst hier ständig! Ich kann nichts in Ghanjas Postings finden, was nur annähernd an Deine Stichelein herankommt! 

Übrigens: Bitte unterlasse halt Äußerungen wie "Junge", "Kerl", "Blödmann" und andere rhetorisch hochwertige Ergüsse! 
Das wär wirklich nett . Und jetzt sollten wir alle versuchen, uns etwas zu entspannen. 

Angeln kann sooooooooo viel Spaß machen!#6 :m #6


----------



## balu77md (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, werde ich das  Ich gebe hier nur meine Erfahrungen wieder und will keinen dazu anstiften mir was nachzumachen. Aber ich kann ja auch keinem abraten, wenn ich mit meinem vorfachmaterial jeden hecht gelandet habe (die zwei abgerissenen waren auch mit ner viel dünneren stärke).


 
grund erkannt grund beseitigt und gut.. |supergri 
ich sehe das forum als diskusionsseite und da gehören eben auch gegensätzliche meinungen rein. mich stört dann nur die art und weise wie sie von einigen vertreten wird. das soll aber nicht mein problem sein.. ich lese einfach drüber hin und weg.. das sind eben die vorteile des internets.. beim persönlichen diskusionskreis sähe das vieleicht anders aus. wobei ich da die hoffnung habe das der verstand siegt und man sich bis die wogen geglättet sind aus dem weg geht. 

soooo.. reicht dann mal wieder.. alles andere kann man wärend des erfahrungsaustauschs klären


----------



## Veit (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				balu77md schrieb:
			
		

> soooo.. reicht dann mal wieder.. alles andere kann man wärend des erfahrungsaustauschs klären



  Ja, gute Idee


----------



## Wasserpatscher (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Seit Tagen bin ich nun sehr gespannt, nein, nicht wer sich hier 'ne blutige Nase holt, sondern |director: WAS TAUGT WOLFRAM? 

Bitte, bitte sagt es mir!!?! Ihr wißt es doch alle! :c  Ich weiss immer noch nicht, ob ich jetzt Wolfram oder aber Flexonit oder irgendein anderes 7x7 kaufen soll.  |kopfkrat 

Und jetzt bitte nicht mehr über :v Monovorfächer reden, die hatten wir schon abgefrühstückt! Und auch nich' Hard- oder Softmono, gar kein Mono!

Ein ratloser Wasserpatscher bittet dringend um Erfahrungen .........   mit   .......  Wolfram ..... bei ......großen ...... Hechten! Ächz, keuch!
 |supergri


----------



## BeKu (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> @Beku
> #d #d #d Du provozierst hier ständig! Ich kann nichts in Ghanjas Postings finden, was nur annähernd an Deine Stichelein herankommt!
> 
> Übrigens: Bitte unterlasse halt Äußerungen wie "Junge", "Kerl", "Blödmann" und andere rhetorisch hochwertige Ergüsse!
> ...


 
Bist du der Forenkasper hier? :m


----------



## AngelAndy20 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				BeKu schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du der Forenkasper hier? :m


 
BeKu, (ja ich bins, der bekloppte HechtinHollandTotklopper) - vielleicht solltest du dasselbe machen wie ich eben, einfach mal angeln, nix fangen, nix hören, nix sehen - ich fühl mich genial entspannt, auch dein Posting eben war mir total egal...#c :m 

Habe mir mit Veit eine Pn geschrieben, er hat es wirklich eingesehen, ist eben nicht immer so einfach... Wir wissen alle, dass es beim angeln Dinge gibt, die mit Logik nicht zu erklären sind (ich meine jetzt keine Verhedderungen, die es theoretisch garnicht geben dürfte:m ).

Wenn er sagt, er verliert keine Hechte damit, dann glaube ich ihm.
Wenn ich mal hinter ihm stehe und er verliert einen und es lag am Vorfach, dann geht er baden - das weiss er auch, ich hab seine Erlaubnis.

So, machen wir jetzt mal alle #g  #c |wavey: 

PS: WAS IST MIT WOLFRAM??:m


----------



## Wasserpatscher (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte, bitte sagt es mir!!?! Ihr wißt es doch alle! :c)



Ich verrate auch, was ich weiß:

Physikalische Eigenschaften

Wolfram besitzt von allen chemischen Elementen, außer dem Kohlenstoff, den höchsten Schmelzpunkt. Es ist ein weißglänzendes, dehnbares Metall hoher Dichte, Härte und Festigkeit. (...) In der Natur kommt Wolfram in 5 Isotopen mit den Massenzahlen 180, 182, 183, 184 und 186 vor. Wobei die Massenzahl 184 die größte Häufigkeit aufweist.

Chemische Eigenschaften

Wolfram ist ein chemisch sehr widerstandsfähiges Metall, (...) Feinverteiltes, gelöstes Wolfram ist für Mensch und Tier giftig, da es bestimmte, molybdänhaltige Atmungsenzyme deaktiviert.

Verwendung

(...) Seine zweite große Bedeutung hat es als Legierungsmetall in der Eisenmetallurgie. Es macht den Stahl widerstandsfähig. Auf Grund seiner hohen Dichte wird es auch für Projektilkerne in panzerbrechenden Waffen beim Militär, für Ausgleichsgewichte und zur Strahlungsabschirmung verwendet.
Wegen seiner hohen Korrosionsbeständigkeit kann Wolfram auch als Werkstoff für Apparaturen in chemischen Anlagen verwendet werden. Allerdings wird diese Anwendungsform wegen der schlechten Bearbeitbarkeit von Wolfram (Wolfram kann nur mit Laser- oder Elektronstrahl geschweißt werden) nur selten angewandt.

Also, ich schließe daraus, dass das Wolframvorfach in Wahrheit ein Stahlvorfach mit Wolf*rama*nteil ist.

Und was wisst ihr??? ............... Und wissen das auch die Hechte? ...............................Nun sagt, doch schon! Raus damit! ............................................. Ich warte .......................................................................................................... Immer noch nix? ....................................... Ich hab' Zeit! ..................................................................................................................Wenn ihr glaubt, ich werd jetzt ungeduldig, vergeßt es! .......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... Ich hab schon mal drei Jahre auf 'nen Hecht gewartet, aber das is' 'ne andere Geschichte ..................................................................................................................................Wieso hab' ich 'ne lange Nase und kurze Beine?


----------



## Timmy (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				BeKu schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du der Forenkasper hier? :m





So erreichst Du nichts Konstruktives sondern gräbst Dir nur Dein eigenes Grab!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> So erreichst Du nichts Konstruktives sondern gräbst Dir nur Dein eigenes Grab!



Also, wenn der BeKu jetzt mal zur Abwechslung was über *Wolfram* erzäht, dann soll er meinetwegen ruhig zwischendurch das Rumpelstilzchen in drei Akten geben!

   |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:   [/B]


----------



## Wasserpatscher (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

_diz vliegende bîspel
ist tumben liuten gar ze snel,
sine mugens niht erdenken:
wand ez kan vor in wenken
rehte alsam ein schellec hase._

*Wolfram* von Eschen*bach*


----------



## fette beute (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> _diz vliegende bîspel
> ist tumben liuten gar ze snel,
> sine mugens niht erdenken:
> wand ez kan vor in wenken
> ...



;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ wad is dad den ;+;+;+;+


----------



## Timmy (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> _diz vliegende bîspel
> ist tumben liuten gar ze snel,
> sine mugens niht erdenken:
> wand ez kan vor in wenken
> ...




Dieses fliegende Gleichnis
ist für einfältige Menschen allzu flink;
sie können es nicht nachvollziehen,
denn es kann vor ihnen Haken schlagen
wie ein aufgescheuchter Hase.


Verstehe............... #c :m .


----------



## fette beute (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses fliegende Gleichnis
> ist für einfältige Menschen allzu flink;
> sie können es nicht nachvollziehen,
> denn es kann vor ihnen Haken schlagen
> wie ein aufgescheuchter Hase.



aha danke #6|wavey:


----------



## BeKu (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> So erreichst Du nichts Konstruktives sondern gräbst Dir nur Dein eigenes Grab!


 
Warum? weil ich gefragt habe ob du der Forenkasper bist?


----------



## Timmy (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				BeKu schrieb:
			
		

> Warum? weil ich gefragt habe ob du der Forenkasper bist?



Du selbst machst Dich mehr und mehr dazu!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				BeKu schrieb:
			
		

> Warum? weil ich gefragt habe ob du der Forenkasper bist?



Und was hat das bitte mit *Wolfram* zu tun? Ich frag' ja nur. Weil ich's nicht weiß. Zu viel Blei macht aggressiv |krach:, aber *Wolfram* .....


----------



## BeKu (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Du selbst machst Dich mehr und mehr dazu!


 
Ach was, das meinst du nur  
So, jetzt ab ins Bett morgen gehts ans Wasser.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				BeKu schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt ab ins Bett morgen gehts ans Wasser.



...und träum' schön von *Wolfram* und poste morgen was es war...


----------



## Fabi84 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

oh oh was war den hier los???|kopfkrat hab nich alles gelesen aber eins muss ich loswerden!

n Stahlvorfach is auf JEDEN FALL PFLICHT|gr: bei der hechtangelei!!!!!!:g

*gg*

PS: schaut euch die dicke aufm foto an ohne stahl *OH MEIN GOTT* gar nich auszudenken was die mit nem monovorfach oder kevlar bzw ner geflochtenen gemacht hätte#c

euer Fabi84


----------



## Jirko (1. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@vertikal - #6

@veit - #6

@all – klick #6

...ich zitiere heinz haber: "Den letzten Intelligenztest müssen die Menschen noch bestehen, nämlich sich miteinander zu vertragen"... lasst uns anfangen jungs! #h


----------



## darth carper (1. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Dann ist das von dem Ein oder Anderen aber wohl schon zuviel verlangt.
Leute die sich in persönlichen Beleidigungen ergehen, haben doch hier im Forum nichts verloren.
Wie sagte doch schon Dieter Nuhr: "Nichts im Kopf, einfach mal die Fresse halten!"
Oder meine Oma pflegte immer zu sagen: "Wer nichts Nettes zu sagen hat, sollte einfach mal schweigen!".
Vielleicht führt die Einhaltung solcher Weisheiten mal zu einem besseren Umgang.


----------



## Case (1. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hab mal ein Bild von einem Wolfram-Vorfach angehängt.

Hab in der Dunkelheit einen Knoten reingekriegt und hab Den Tags drauf zu öffnen versucht. Ich bin da schon vorsichtig gewesen, aber das Material hat sich sehr schnell zerfasert. Die einzelnen Fasern sind sehr dünn  das Vorfach hat bei 8 Kilo Tragkraft einen Durchmesser von 0,22mm. Das Material könnte man als Geflochtene Schnur aus Metall ( was auch immer ) bezeichnen. Die Vorfächer sind erheblich flexibler als Stahl, und haben eine hohe Tragkraft ( 15er Fireline abgerissen ) . Ich hab mir zum testen mal welche bestellt und ich halte sie für mich als zu unsicher. Ich will nicht wissen was Hechtzähne da anrichten können.

Case


----------



## Kurzer (1. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

hallo Case,

hab mir diesen "Thread" auch mal durchgelesen und mich gefragt ob Wolfram wirklich eine Alternative ist. Ich bin gemeinsam mit einigen anderen Anglern zu dem Entschluss gekommen: "Nein, difinitiv nicht!" 

Dein Bilde zeigt auch eindeutig warum man dieses Material NICHT verwenden sollte. Wenn ein Hecht das Material zwischen die Zähne bekommt war's das. Den sieht man nicht mehr wieder.

Also bleiben wir beim Stahl oder Hardmono. 
Ich habe immer wieder in diesem "Thread" gelesen das Stahlvorfächer zu hart und unflexibel sein sollen. Dem stimme ich nicht zu denn diese Zeiten sind längst Geschichte. Wir haben bei meinem "Tackeldealer" des Vertrauens mehrere Tests mit verschiedenen Vorfächern von den unterschiedlichsten Herstellern gemacht.

Es gibt auf dem Markt schon sehr tolle Sachen aus Stahl welche wieder hart, steif noch unflexibel sind. Wer der Meinung ist das Stahl eine Scheuchwirkung auf die Räuber hat täuscht sich ABER hier gibt es die Alternative aus Hardmono wobei mein nicht das dünnste Hardmono verwenden sollte.

Generell OHNE irgend ein "Sicherheitsvorfach" zu angeln halte ich für nicht sinnvoll wenn man bedenkt wie elendig die Räuber mit abgerissenden Drillingen im Maul verenden...

Ein Angebot möchte ich an dieser Stelle noch dem Karpfenchamp unterbreiten. Wenn Du Lust hast dann komm doch bitte mal nach Leipzig in den Angelspezi. Ist sicherlich auch für Deinen Vater interessant das der Laden sehr groß ist und die Auswahl auch dementsprechend hoch ist. Hier können wir Dir dann verschiedene Möglichkeiten Deiner Vorfachgestalltung vorstellen. 

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Wasserpatscher (1. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Hab in der Dunkelheit einen Knoten reingekriegt und hab Den Tags drauf zu öffnen versucht. Ich bin da schon vorsichtig gewesen, aber das Material hat sich sehr schnell zerfasert. Die einzelnen Fasern sind sehr dünn das Vorfach hat bei 8 Kilo Tragkraft einen Durchmesser von 0,22mm.


 
Endlich! *Wolfram! *Ja, das mit dem Auffasern kann ich bestätigen. Ich hab mal ein kleines Blei drauf geklemmt. 100 Würfe später hatte ich einen besonders weit fliegenden Twister - direkt am Blei, das mitgeflogen ist, ist das Vorfach gerissen. Ob das jetzt an dem Blei und der Klemm-Belastung lag, oder an einem der Hänger (2-3) zwischendurch, kann ich aber nicht genau sagen.

Mein Eindruck ist, dass das Material eine hohe Zugfestigkeit hat, aber ansonsten möglicherweise vorsichtig behandelt werden muss. Das spräche allerdings nicht für die Abriebfestigkeit. Ein 50cm Hecht hat allerdings keine Spuren hinterlassen - ich habe aber dummerweise nicht darauf geachtet, ob er den Blinker oder das Vorfach zwischen den Zähnen hatte.

Wasserpatscher


----------



## Karpfenchamp (1. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> |znaika: Hört Hört#v
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Editiert


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Es freut mich zu hören dass bei deinen Überlegungen überhaupt was rauskommt. Auch wenn es nur Mist ist. Mal ne ganz dumme Frage: Sammelst du Beiträge?


 
@Karpfenchamp

So, Junge, hast die Ehre, der erste zu sein, der bei mir auf die IGNORE-Liste kommt .... bei allem Verständnis und Nachsicht für pupertierendes Verhalten, aber alles hat Grenzen #d


----------



## Veit (1. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@ Karpfenchamp: Komm, lass es gut sein. In den Thread ist gerade mal ein bisschen Ruhe eingekehrt und es ging wieder um die eigentliche Frage. 
Jetzt muss man nicht wieder das Kriegsbeil rausholen. Lass den Typen einfach und editiere deinen letzten Beitrag. Bringt doch nix außer Streit. Ich rate dir dazu in Freundschaft, soll keine Belehrung sein. - Also bitte nicht falsch verstehen.


----------



## Jirko (1. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

nabend boardies #h

sollte sich heute im laufe des abends wieder ein disput der unschönen art entwickeln, werden wir dieses thema schließen. das ansinnen des postings von vertikal (nummero 300) solltet ihr euch alle mal verinnerlichen. ich wünsche euch allen nen feinen & entspannten abend #h


----------



## Wasserpatscher (1. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

"Einige haben eine gute Gelegenheit zu schweigen verpasst", sagte der französische Präsident Chirac bei einem ganz anderen Anlass.


----------



## Regentaucher (1. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

naja...Chirac hatte sich aber auch nicht besonders schön über das englische Essen ausgelassen 

Wobei er da nicht ganz unrecht hatte:m 

aber das nur am Rande bemerkt... 

Ich denke nicht das sich Wolfram durchsetzen wird.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (1. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> naja...Chirac hatte sich aber auch nicht besonders schön über das englische Essen ausgelassen



Kriegt ja auch nich' jeder runter...



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke nicht das sich Wolfram durchsetzen wird.



Hast Du Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (1. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Veit: Habe ich gemacht. 

Nun zum eigentlich Thema: 

Ich hatte Wolfram auch schon in Benutzung und ich finde es hat sich etwa wie geflochtene Schnur angefasst. Man glaubt garnicht dass das Metall ist. Ich werde es trotz überhötem Preis aber als Alternative für Stahl einsetzen. Ich war jedenfalls überzeugt.


----------



## Veit (1. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@ KArpfenchamp: Haste richtig gemacht! 
Dann drücken wir mal die Daumen, dass bald mal ein großer Hecht deinen Köder schluckt, damit wir danach wissen, was das Wolfram denn bringt  Hoffentlich erweist es sich dann nicht ausgerechnet bei diesem großem Hecht als untauglich. |uhoh:


----------



## Wasserpatscher (3. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Damit der Thread nicht im Keller verschwindet: Hat jetzt jemand schon Erfahrungen mit *Wolfram*?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> ... schon aus waidgerechten gründen gibt es nur die stahlalternative #h


:g :g :g


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> :g :g :g


 
Nicht schon wieder hocholen. Bitte nicht.


----------



## magic.j (4. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hi Leute,


Also ich habe auch schon einiges getestet,aber ich persönlich mag am liebsten das "Seven Strand (Drennan)" am liebsten,wenn ich Spinnfischen geh,da es nicht  so schnell kringelt und es doch geschmeidiger ist als manch andere Stahlvorfächer,die aus sieben Fäden geflochten sind,nur die 7*7 sind geschmeidiger,aber auch teurer,für 20m zahl ich 10€ für das Seven Strand,da sind die 7*7 teurer.
Außerdem ist die Farbe von dem Seven Strand sehr dunkel,das fällt nicht so schnell auf.

Auf Zander mit Naturköder ist es nur bedingt einsetzbar,da nehm ich dann lieber ne geflochtene oder besser Flour Carbon Vorfächer.

Mfg
magic.j


----------



## Wedaufischer (4. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				magic.j schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe auch schon einiges getestet,aber ich persönlich mag am liebsten das "Seven Strand (Drennan)" am liebsten,wenn ich Spinnfischen geh,da es nicht  so schnell kringelt und es doch geschmeidiger ist als manch andere Stahlvorfächer,


Das Zeugs ist sicherlich eine gute Wahl. Ich habe auch noch einige davon in meiner Vorfachmappe.


----------



## Wallerkönig (5. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

wenn du mit gummi fisch angels empfehle ich dir immer ein stahlvorfach.weil wenn der untergrund steinig ist must immer damit rechnen das die schnur über die stein kennten rutsch und das mach selbst geflochtene schnur kevlar macht das nicht lange mit.ich persönlich gehe nur mit stahl los ohne kommt für mich nicht infrage.


----------



## Albrecht (6. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Puh! Das hat zwar lange gedauert, aber das Durchlesen war sehr witzig! 

Ich bin nach einigen Experimenten zu Stahl zurückgekehrt (7*7 Flexonit und bei schweren Geschützen Spinnstangen). Der Hauptgrund war aber nicht das Flourcarbon oder Hardmono nich bissfest sind (ab 1 mm sind sie es definitiv) sondern weil sich Stahl besser verarbeiten läßt und weil ein 20er flexonit am 5cm Gufi besser aussieht als Mono im Kaliber einer Wäscheleine.

Kein Wunder das so viele Leute über FC und HM schimpfen wenn sie das Zeug in absolut untauglichen Durchmessern angedreht bekommen.

@Toni: dein Rozemeier(oder so)  Post liegt zwar schon lange zurück, aber ich habe den Artikel auch glesen (ob F&F, R&R oder was auch immer weis ich nicht mehr) DER MANN BENUTZT FLUORCARBON ZUM JERKEN!

Petri Heil,
Al


----------



## Franz_16 (6. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



> Kein Wunder das so viele Leute über FC und HM schimpfen wenn sie das Zeug in absolut untauglichen Durchmessern angedreht bekommen.



Genau und in "bissfesten" Stärken hat das Zeug doch überhaupt keinen Vorteil mehr. Ich zumindest fische lieber mit Flexonit als einem 0,8mm Mono Vorfach


----------



## magic.j (6. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

HI Leute,


also ich persönlich finde das Flexonit nicht so der Hammer,es verkringelt schnell und nach ein paar Bissen kann man es wieder in die Tonne kloppen,wie gesagt,bin halt ein Fan von Seven Strand.
Kann sein,dass ihr andere Erfahrungen gemacht habt,aber ich sag ja nur meine persönliche Meinung.

Mfg
magic.j


----------



## nordman (6. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

stahlvorfach... pah, was seid ihr nur für angsthasen?;+

wo ist euer sportlicher ehrgeiz? wo bleibt da der nervenkitzel?

ich nehme grundsätzlich zum hechtangeln ein vorfach aus eigener herstellung. dieses ist aus mehreren langen jungfrauenhaaren in mühevoller heimarbeit an beschaulichen abenden daheim vor dem knisternden kamin zusammengeklöppelt.

zuvor jedoch müssen diese haare beschafft werden. sie werden der jeweiligen holden maid im schlafe nach dem liebesakt einzeln und handverlesen herausgezupft. schon die beschaffung des rohmaterials ist so eine herausforderung und eine sportliche leistung, verbunden mit nervenkitzel! 


stahlvorfach.........#d





.............ihr memmen!


----------



## Albrecht (6. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> ich nehme grundsätzlich zum hechtangeln ein vorfach aus eigener herstellung. dieses ist aus mehreren langen jungfrauenhaaren in mühevoller heimarbeit an beschaulichen abenden daheim vor dem knisternden kamin zusammengeklöppelt.
> 
> zuvor jedoch müssen diese haare beschafft werden. sie werden der jeweiligen holden maid im schlafe nach dem liebesakt einzeln und handverlesen herausgezupft. schon die beschaffung des rohmaterials ist so eine herausforderung und eine sportliche leistung, verbunden mit nervenkitzel!
> 
> .............ihr memmen!




Wäre es nicht zielführender die Haare vor dem Akt zu zupfen?


----------



## nordman (6. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

oh, daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht! na, sagen wir eben: in der liebesnacht.|rolleyes


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> @Toni: dein Rozemeier(oder so) Post liegt zwar schon lange zurück, aber ich habe den Artikel auch glesen (ob F&F, R&R oder was auch immer weis ich nicht mehr) DER MANN BENUTZT FLUORCARBON ZUM JERKEN!
> 
> Petri Heil,
> Al


 
Guten Morgen Albrecht#h ,

ich habe sämtliche Ausgaben von Blinker der letzten drei Jahre nachgelesen, ; in jedem, aber auch jedem Raubfischartikel benutzt er STAHL (habe hierzu Rozemeijer auch zitiert); in seinem Raubfisch-Katalog Ultimate 2005 Seite 35 schreibt er "Spinnstangen sind ein absolut notwendiges Hilfsmittel beim Jerkbaitfischen". erstaunlich, dass ich es mit den entsprechenden neueren Artikeln belegen kann, keiner mir aber das Gegenteil. Wie schon vor Tagen gesagt, ich warte immer noch auf die Beweise (Zitate). Abgesehen davon interessiert es mich auch herzlich wenig, was sogenannte und selbsternannte "Experten" machen, auch wenn er bisher als Zeuge gegen mich aufgerufen, ausschließlich für MICH aussagt#6


----------



## Gunni77 (6. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo



> Wäre es nicht zielführender die Haare vor dem Akt zu zupfen?


 
:q


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> ... ist aus mehreren langen jungfrauenhaaren in mühevoller heimarbeit an beschaulichen abenden daheim vor dem knisternden kamin zusammengeklöppelt.



Um aber diese Jungfrauen zu finden, musst Du ziemlich weit hinter den Ural in ein sibirisches Mädchenpensionat, oder ins südamerikanische Amazonengebiet reisen, und auch da bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher. Davon abgesehen, dass die Haare noch nie eine Dauerwellen-, Färbungs- oder Tönungspackung gesehen haben dürfen, nie mit Handystrahlen in Berührung gekommen sein dürfen und nur bei Vollmond geerntet werden dürfen.

Da lobe ich mir doch mein selbstgebasteltes Vorfach aus zwölf Strängen von dreifach gezwirbelten Eunuchen-Brusthaaren mit eingeflochtenem, weihwasser-getränktem Lamettafaden!


----------



## nordman (6. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Um aber diese Jungfrauen zu finden, musst Du ziemlich weit hinter den Ural in ein sibirisches Mädchenpensionat, oder ins südamerikanische Amazonengebiet reisen, und auch da bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher. Davon abgesehen, dass die Haare noch nie eine Dauerwellen-, Färbungs- oder Tönungspackung gesehen haben dürfen, nie mit Handystrahlen in Berührung gekommen sein dürfen und nur bei Vollmond geerntet werden dürfen.
> 
> Da lobe ich mir doch mein selbstgebasteltes Vorfach aus zwölf Strängen von dreifach gezwirbelten Eunuchen-Brusthaaren mit eingeflochtenem, weihwasser-getränktem Lamettafaden!



pass ma auf, du!

ich hab nie behauptet, daß es einfach ist, diese haare zu finden!

daß man bei eunuchen besonders viele brusthaare findet, wage ich zu bezweifeln, immerhin bin ich selbst einige (!) jahre eunuch gewesen! und mit dem eingeflochtenen lamettafaden habe ich selbst eher schlechte erfahrungen gemacht, aber das muß ja nichts heißen.

sehr vielversprechend sind meine derzeitigen versuche mit angora und zahnseide.


----------



## Albrecht (6. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen Albrecht#h ,
> 
> ich habe sämtliche Ausgaben von Blinker der letzten drei Jahre nachgelesen, ; in jedem, aber auch jedem Raubfischartikel benutzt er STAHL (habe hierzu Rozemeijer auch zitiert); in seinem Raubfisch-Katalog Ultimate 2005 Seite 35 schreibt er "Spinnstangen sind ein absolut notwendiges Hilfsmittel beim Jerkbaitfischen". erstaunlich, dass ich es mit den entsprechenden neueren Artikeln belegen kann, keiner mir aber das Gegenteil. Wie schon vor Tagen gesagt, ich warte immer noch auf die Beweise (Zitate). Abgesehen davon interessiert es mich auch herzlich wenig, was sogenannte und selbsternannte "Experten" machen, auch wenn er bisher als Zeuge gegen mich aufgerufen, ausschließlich für MICH aussagt#6




Wie kann man nur so ungläubig sein...

hier aus einem Bertus R. Interview von der Salmo Seite:
_
18.What leaders do you use when fishing for predators? 

Bertus Rozemeijer: Currently, I am experimenting with Fluoro Carbon leaders. Coming from the right brand (Sufix and Climax) they are super. I also use Titanium wire, and can only say that this material is very reliable indeed._

Hier noch ein paar Fotos auf denen man's eindeutig sieht: http://www.24.olsztyn.pl/salmo/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=104

Zum Artikel auf den Veit angespielt hat: Es dürfte wohl Rute&Rolle gewesen sein (in einem ihrer 25-Seitigen Zielfisch Specials). Ich kann's dir aber auch nicht genau sagen weil ich die Hefte nicht aufhebe.


@ Wasserpatscher: (maßige) Jungfrauen in Sibirien?|kopfkrat 

TL,
AL


----------



## Veit (6. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Danke Leute, dass ihr mir die Arbeit abgenommen habt! So spare ich mir die Sucherei im Zeitschriftenregal. Der Artikel, den ich gemeint habe, war aber mit hundertprozentiger Sicherheit im Blinker. Irgendwann werde ich durch Zufall schon nochmal draufstoßen.


----------



## Wedaufischer (6. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> hier aus einem Bertus R. Interview von der Salmo Seite:
> _
> 18.What leaders do you use when fishing for predators?
> 
> ...


Wie kann man nur so viel in eine Aussage hinein interpretieren?

Was sagte BR denn? Er sagte, er experimentiere mit Vorfächern aus Fluorocarbon. Die von den Original-Herstellern (Sufix und Climax) wären super. Außerdem benutzt er Titandraht und kann nur sagen, dass  es in der Tat zuverlässig ist.

So was sagen diese Sätze denn aus? Experimente mit verschiedenen Vorfachmaterialien. Was mehr? Wo ist der Hinweis, dass er immer damit fischt?

@Albrecht: Einer von uns beiden sollte zu dem, "mit der Lizenz zum Anpassen". Ich kann deine eindeutige Ansicht nicht teilen.

@Veit: Stahl ist preiswerter ggf. genau so teuer wie Fluorocarbon. Titanvorfächer werden dein Budget sicherlich sprengen, wenn Stahl für dich schon zu teuer ist! Suchst du für deine Istdochegalhauptsachelowcostraubfischangelei auf Hecht nur, ich hätte beinahe "dumme" geschrieben, Ausreden?

Wer hat keine Experimente mit diesen neuen Materialien gemacht. Die Antwort zeigen die praktischen Erfahrungen die gemacht wurden. Ich schließe mich nicht aus, sage aber, Stahl ist zur Zeit immer noch das beste Material, um dem Hecht ein Weiterleben nach dem Drill zu garantieren. 

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Albrecht (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Danke für die Übersetzung da hab ich wohl was falsch verstanden. 

Wahrscheinlich bilde ich mir auch nur ein gelesen zu haben daß BR gerne Spinnstangen aus FC benutzt (was sagen schon Bilder aus...).

Wir werden wahrscheinlich nie erfahren womit der Mann *IMMER* fischt.


p.s. Meine Brille ist stark genug.


Petri Heil,
Albrecht


----------



## schroe (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

http://angeln.de/cgi-bin/ib3/ikonboard.cgi?;act=ST;f=7;t=3387;st=0 
Dieser Thread ist vielleicht ganz hilfreich. Besonders Seite 2.


----------



## darth carper (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Was ist daran interessant?

Das Bertus R. mit FC gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat oder das der gute Veit, ein vehementer Verfechter des FC als Hechtvorfach, unbedingt ein Stahlvorfach empfiehlt?


----------



## AngelAndy20 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Vielleicht war gerade der Punkt wo das Thema ausdiskutiert war und sich die persönlichen Angriffe erledigt hatten - es wurde sogar gewitzelt.

Schade dass es nun wieder so anfängt, ich denke auf Veit und KC wurde genug "herumgehackt".

Und eine Aussage aus 02-2003 hier anzuziehen ist auch bedenklich - da gabs noch garkein HM oder FC....:q #h 

So, wo bekomme ich jetzt die Vorfächer aus Jungfrauenhaaren und was kostet der Meter? Ist das Material eigentlich mit Wella unauffällig gefärbt und wer garantiert, dass es Jungfrauen sind?|kopfkrat  

Gruß Andy


----------



## darth carper (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

2003 gab es noch kein FC?

Das halte ich für ein Gerücht!


----------



## Wedaufischer (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@Andy,

das ist wirklich ein ganz großes Gerücht. Frage mal deine Mama nach einer beschichteten Bratpfanne. Das wohl bekannteste Fluorocarbon ist besser bekannt unter dem DuPont-Namen Teflon.


----------



## darth carper (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Und die Schnur kam glaube ich anfang der 90er Jahre zuerst von Cormoran unter dem Namen UFS auf den Markt.
Damals nur auf 25m Spulen als Vorfachmaterial.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Okay, ist übrigens auch kein Gerücht sondern heute morgen meinen Synapsen entsprungen - aber jetzt bin ich ja schlauer :q  !

Seid wann gibts denn HM?

Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte ist, dass Veit wohl zur damiligen Zeit noch kein HM kannte (wenns es denn schon gab) und ich es nicht so prickelnd finde ihm das jetzt argumentativ zur Last zu legen - ich denke es war aber verständlich, nix für ungut!

So, wat is jetzt mit meinem Vorfach?:q


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> So, wo bekomme ich jetzt die Vorfächer aus Jungfrauenhaaren und was kostet der Meter? Ist das Material eigentlich mit Wella unauffällig gefärbt und wer garantiert, dass es Jungfrauen sind?|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß Andy


 
Bei Eisen Karl - oder bei Obi :q


----------



## darth carper (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hardmono gibt es auch schon länger (lege mich aber nicht auf den Zeitraum fest).
Wenn ich mich nicht irre wurde das zunächst beim Fliegenfischen als Vorfachmaterial verwendet.


----------



## schroe (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



> Was ist daran interessant?



In den letzten Beiträgen hier, wurde sich auf Rozemeijer und dessen Erfahrungsschatz gestützt. 
Dieser merkwürdige Verkäufer UB, bezieht sich auf der Seite zwei auf eine Aussage des BR, welche seinen Erfahrungsstand bereits 2003 markiert. Das darf man mal glauben.
Verstehste? 

Und wer hier im AB das Archiv bemüht, wird auch im Jahre 2002 schon mit dem Thema Hardmono konfrontiert werden.
Auch mit Erfahrungen.

@Angelandy,
von mir wird Veit nichts "zur Last" gelegt. An der kleinen Schlacht beteilige ich mich bestimmt nicht, 
ist nämlich nicht meine Veranstaltung. Kannste mir auch mal glauben. 
Lebbe und AB sind nicht immer so einfach, wie es einem das Bauchgefühl zunächst verraten mag.|kopfkrat

Das "alte" AB kann "erfahrungstechnisch" sehr gehaltvoll sein. Lebbe auch.


----------



## darth carper (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@ schroe

Meine Frage war unglücklich gestellt und sollte eigentlich "was ist daran interessanter?" lauten?
Ich habe schon verstanden, wie das mit BR gemeint war.

Außerdem hat das nichts mit einer "Schlacht" zu tun. Wenn man hier vehement seine Meinung vertritt, dann kann man auch mit Aussagen aus der Vergangenheit konfrontiert werden, besonders wenn sie genau das Gegenteil aussagen.
Oder ging es hier tatsächlich nur darum, Opposition zu sein?


----------



## schroe (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hi darth,
sorry, habe ich dann wohl auch falsch verstanden. 
Der Ausdruck "Schlacht" ist vielleicht überzogen. Ritualisierte Streiterei triffts wohl eher. Bezieht sich aber nicht auf deine, wie auch viele andere Aussagen hier im Thread. 
Der Link sollte einen Bezug zum eigentlichen Thema herstellen. Die Raubfischexperten haben letztendlich bei einigen Anglern durchaus eine Vorbildfunktion und werden gerne mal zitiert.

Ich persönlich bin, was die Verwendung von HM betrifft nicht besonders "radikal" eingestellt. Für die Hechtangelei empfinde ich Stahl als viel vorteilhafter.
Hardmono verteufel ich für die Angelei auf andere Fische jedoch nicht.

Muß jeder selbst, nach Bedingungen und evtl. Vorschriften abwägen. Unbedingtes Ziel sollte immer die sichere Landung des Fisches sein.


----------



## Franky (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hardmono ist ebenfalls nicht unbedingt so neu. Grundlage soll Amnesia gewesen sein, wenn das mal nicht sogar identisch ist...


----------



## Martin001 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Tag auch,kann nur für mich sprechen und ich bin der Meinung das Stahl die beste Alternative ist.
Benutze selber Flexonit 7x7 und kann mir nichts besseres Vorstellen(zum Jerken vielleicht noch Titan).

So zu Bertus muß ich sagen das er tatsächlich FC benutzt und zwar zum Jerken und angeln mit schweren Ködern.
Er benutzt es in der Stärke von 0,80-1,00mm.

Es wird auch demnächst ein FC von ihm geben unter dem Namen Rozemeijer x-Ray.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Schroe, du meinst diese Aussage:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Uli Beyer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*



*



Gruppe: Moderator
Beiträge: 5946
Seit: 04 2001



*Geschrieben:* 05 10 2004,15:31


In dieser Diskussion habe ich eine interessante Info von unseren Raubfischtagen mitgebracht! Bertus Rozemeijer wurde ja unter anderem bei einem selbst-erklärten "Spezialisten" und "Fachhändler" vorgeschoben, um "Hardmono" besser zu verkaufen. O-Ton Bertus Rozemeijer: "Seitdem ich einige Fische damit abgerissen habe, lasse ich grundsätzlich die Finger davon!
...
Deshalb: "Doppelte Spezialistenempfehlung" von Bertus Rozemeijer und Uli Beyer: Finger weg von Hardmono! IMMER! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Tja in der Tat sagt Rozemeijer auch in jedem seiner Raubfischartikel und Interviews, dass er nur und ausschließlich Stahl auf Hecht empfielt und alles andere nicht ernst genommen werden darf! Mag sein, dass er nun schlauer geworden ist (@Albrecht, in deinem Zitat steht, dass er experímentiert, empfehlen tut er aber vieleicht inzwischen und geläutert anders!)
Entsprechnede Zitate von ihm mit neuen (Jahr 2005 !!) Quellenangaben habe ich ja hier schon mehrmals gepostet.

Langsam entwickelt es sich hier zur Lachnummer:q


----------



## Hechthunter21 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

#hToni 1962...

wirst mir immer Sympatischer#6
Mensch!


----------



## Albrecht (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@ toni: Kann es sein daß du Hardmono mit Flourcarbon gleichstellst?

TL,
AL


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> @ toni: Kann es sein daß du Hardmono mit Flourcarbon gleichstellst?
> 
> TL,
> AL


 
NEIN wenn es vom Material ausgehst,
JA wenn es um die Sache geht #h

...weil über Hardmono, das ja als Hechtvorfach (Aspekt Sicherheit) verkauft wird, man noch diskutieren könnte, Flourcarbon jedoch eine Mono ist und als spezielles Hechtvorfach nicht gedacht ist und als solches nicht mal verkauft wird (wenn dem so sei, dann entschuldige mein momentanes Unwissen bitte).

Wenn schon Hardmono nichts ist, was ist dann erst mit MONO?#c 

Aber um das geht es gar nicht:
In dem von mir zietierten Artikeln von B. R. gesagt wird, dass er NUR STAHL empfielt und damit ist es egal, ob das andere FLUO oder HARDMONO ist ..

das ist für mich das wesentliche, dass STAHL empfohlen wird!!

#h

Stimmt aber, in deinem zitierten Artikel geht es um FLUO ...


----------



## Veit (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Nochmal: 

An Großhechtgewässern UNBEDINGT Stahl!!! 

Beim Zanderangeln oder an kleinen Teichen, wo nur kleinere und mittlere Hechte vorkommen, geht auch Fluocarbon in ENTSPRECHENDER STÄRKE. Ich habe damit dutzende Hechte gelandet und KEINER ist abgerissen, auch wenn sie den Köder geschluckt haben. Verloren habe ich zwei Hechte als ich mit 0,25er Fluocarbon als Vorfach auf Döbel geangelt habe. Doch über FC ab Stärke 0,45er kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nichts negatives in Sachen Hechtsicherheit sagen. Was ist daran so verwerflich?!


----------



## Martin001 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo ich noch einmal.
Also das Stahl das einzige vernünftige 100% Hechtsichere Material ist leuchtet doch wohl fast jedem ein,jedoch benutzt Bertus trotzdem seit einiger Zeit FC.
Ausser das er es mir selber erzählt hat, hat er dies auch im Raubfisch 4/2005 geschrieben.

Frage:Was hälst Du von Hard Mono als Ersatz für das Stahlvorfach?
Antwort Bertus:Nicht sehr viel.Ich bevorzuge FC-Vorfächer mit einer Tragkraft von 80-100lbs.Damit habe ich in den letzten 3 Jahren etwa 1500 Hechte gefangen,von denen nur 2 das Vorfach gekappt haben.
Es muß sich aber auch wirklich um FC handeln und nicht um ein Nylonmaterial,das lediglich mit einer Schicht FC ummantelt ist.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Case (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Martin001 schrieb:
			
		

> jedoch benutzt Bertus trotzdem seit einiger Zeit FC.
> Ausser das er es mir selber erzählt hat, hat er dies auch im Raubfisch 4/2005 geschrieben.



Er wird dafür bezahlt. Welche Marke empfielt er denn.?

Case


----------



## Martin001 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hi, Sufix InvisiLine  oder die neue Rozemeijer X-ray.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Im Raubfisch redet er anders als im Blinker  

Die B-R.'s Lachnummer findet kein Ende


----------



## Gunni77 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo



> Damit habe ich in den letzten 3 Jahren etwa 1500 Hechte gefangen,


 
Immerhin, wenn meine Überschlagsrechnung stimmt sind das knapp 1,4 Hechte pro Tag, drei Jahre lang.....:q


----------



## Case (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

 

Case


----------



## taildancer (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

also ich halte die zahl,1500 hechte in 3 jahren,nicht unbedinngt für unsinn!
also wenn ich auf den aland inseln wohne würde,wer das bestimmt garkein problem!
wenn man an einem sehr guten hechtgewässer wohnt und genug zeit hat ist das bestimmt möglich!


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

und wenn man bedenkt, dass der gute Mann ja Zanderspezialist ist und das ja sein Zielfisch ist und er sicherlich dann noch **tausende Zander auch noch in der Zeit gefangen hat ...
mein lieber Hecht


----------



## vertikal (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Martin001 schrieb:
			
		

> Frage:Was hälst Du von Hard Mono als Ersatz für das Stahlvorfach?
> Antwort Bertus:Nicht sehr viel.Ich bevorzuge FC-Vorfächer mit einer Tragkraft von 80-100lbs.Damit habe ich in den letzten 3 Jahren etwa 1500 Hechte gefangen,von denen nur 2 das Vorfach gekappt haben.


Hi Leute,

100 lbs Tragkraft bringt meine monofile Ankerschnur auch! Käme aber im Leben nicht darauf, mit ihr auf Hecht zu fischen!
Im übrigen sind 2 Hechte, die diese "Wäscheleine" gekappt haben für mich zwei Hechte zuviel.

Ich habe in den letzen Jahren auch mit Hilfe der Bücher von Bertus Rozemeijer viel zum Thema "Raubfischangeln" gelernt. Trotzdem gibt es meines Erachtens niemanden, der mit Allem was er tut bzw. schreibt *grundsätzlich *Recht hat. Eine kritische Grundeinstellung gegenüber Meinungsäußerungen aller Art sollte man sich in jedem Fall erhalten.

Veit schreibt ja mittlerweile, dass er das Benutzen eines Stahlvorfaches in Gewässern mit Großhechten als richtig ansieht, aber weiterhin ohne Stahl fischen will, wenn's auf kleinere Exemplare geht. Das Problem dabei: Woher weiss jemand, wie groß die Hechte in einem Gewässer sind? Nur weil ich meistens kleinere Hechte fange, muss das Gewässer nicht zwangsläufig "großhechtfrei" sein! Warum sollten die Hechte aufhören, zu wachsen? Wird doch wohl eher so sein, dass die Kapitalen schwerer zu fangen sind. Aber wenn dann irgendwann doch ein kapitaler Hecht beißt, hat auch der gute Veit ohne Stahl keine Chance mehr (und anschließend der große Hecht womöglich auch nicht). 
Nun ja, ich kann mich an Zeiten erinnern, da ich (vor 25 Jahren) grundsätzlich mit 0,18er Monofile und kleinen (lebenden) Köderfischen auf Zander in Holland fischte. Über die Jahre fing ich auch manchen Hecht als Beifang, die Größeren bis etwa 15 Pfund Gewicht. Nie ist mir dabei ein Hecht abgerissen (wahrscheinlich hatte ich damals nicht nur den Papst sondern das ganze Konzilium in der Tasche!). Damals hätte ich vielleicht argumentiert:"Weiss garnicht, was ihr wollt, hab noch keine Hecht ohne Stahl verloren!" 
Aus heutiger Sicht, nachdem ich seit einigen Jahren intensiv auf Hecht angle, würde es mir im Traum nicht mehr einfallen, auf das Stahlvorfach (braunes Seven Strand) zu verzichten. Heute ist mir klar, dass ich die Hechte nicht wegen des fehlenden Stahlvorfachs gefangen habe, sondern trotzdem, und mit ganz viel Glück - und das macht den Unterschied.

An anderer Stelle war jemand der Meinung, er könnte vielleicht einen Hecht weniger fangen, wenn er, wie von mir vorgeschlagen, 15 kg-Stinger (auf die in ungünstigen Fällen enorme Kräfte beim Drill einwirken können) anstelle der 10kg-Stinger verwenden würde. Da wird dem Hecht doch einiges zuviel zugetraut! 
Wo kommen denn die Fehlbisse her? Der Hecht muss oft in Sekundenbruchteilen entscheiden, ob er einen Futterfisch attakiert oder nicht. Da wird er wenig Zeit haben, die Beute auf Stingerstärken hin zu "scannen". Hier wird meines Erachtens viel zu viel "menschliches" Verhalten in "tierisches" hinein interpretiert. Anders sieht es schon aus, wenn in extrem klaren Talsperren die Geflochtene einen deutlichen Strich im Wasser erzeugt, sei es beim Schleppen oder beim Jiggen. Hier kann das Zwischenschalten von FluorCarbon *zwischen *Geflochtene und Stahlvorfach einen echten Vorteil bringen. Auf das 50 cm lange Stahlvorfach würde ich aber auch hier in gar keinem Fall verzichten.

Ich weiss eigentlich langsam nicht mehr, womit einige Leute hier ein Problem haben? Geht es darum, dass erst auf Stahl umgeschaltet wird, wenn jeder "Stahlvorfach-Ignorant" einen kapitalen Hecht verangelt hat? Geht es darum, eine eigene Meinung zu verteidigen, auch, oder gerade weil die große Masse der Angler eine andere Meunung vertritt? 
Anders angeln, als die Anderen fand ich auch immer erstrebenswert - und hat mir auch schon manchen schönen Fisch beschert. Aber doch bitte nicht bei Dingen, die *unbedingt *ihren Sinn haben und dazu zähle ich nun mal das Stahlvorfach. 

Ich bleibe dabei - auf die Gefahr mich zu wiederholen: Die Achtung vor der Kreatur sollte unser Handeln beim Angeln unbedingt mitbestimmen. Nur um noch mehr Fische zu fangen, immer größere Risiken einzugehen ist meines Erachtens der falsche Weg. 

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## Karpfenchamp (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Also 1500 Hechte in 3 Jahren halte ich für Unsinn wenn man nicht gerade 3 meter vor der Haustür das beste Hechtgewässer der Welt hat. Da müsste man ja auch nichts andere Tun als angeln schlafen und essen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> 100 lbs Tragkraft bringt meine monofile Ankerschnur auch! Käme aber im Leben nicht darauf, mit ihr auf Hecht zu fischen!


 

Dazu möchte ich Veit aus einem anderem Forum selbst zitieren:

-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Veit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*



*



Gruppe: Moderator
Beiträge: 4089
Seit: 12 2001



*Geschrieben:* 01 02 2003,22:08

Ich würde auch sagen, dass man statt 1 mm dickem Monofil lieber ein Stahlvorfach nehmen sollte. Mit so einem dicken Monofilvorfach ist die Köderpräsentation noch viel unnatürlicher als mit Stahlvorfach. Dann bekommst du viel weniger Bisse. Außerdem gibt es heutzutage feine und flexible Stahlvorfächer an denen sich ein Hecht garantiert nicht stört. 

--------------
Allzeit Petri Heil 
wünscht Veit Wilde (Moderator des Aalforums)!!!

C & R, weil ich an die Zukunft denke! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------


#6 #6


----------



## Logo (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

1500 Hechte in 3 Jahren zu fangen macht auch bestimmt ne Menge Spass. Da verdien ich lieber Geld indem ich 1500 Hamburger bei MCDonalds zusammenklapp :q oder auch nicht |kopfkrat egal


----------



## vertikal (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Nur mal nebenbei: Ich habe es noch nie , wirklich  n i e m a l s  erlebt, dass Zahlen in einem Zeitungsartikel über ein Ereignis, an dem ich beteiligt war und somit die entsprechenden Zahlen kannte,  r i c h t i g  wiedergegeben wurden.
Also ich würd's dem armen Bertus nicht ankreiden, wenn er vielleicht 150 gesagt hat, irgendein Schreiberling daraus aber 1500 gemacht hat. 
Milliarden und Millionen werden in meiner Tageszeitung auch täglich verwechselt - scheint normal zu sein!!!

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Regentaucher (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Servus Toni, Bertus ist sicher kein Zanderspezi. Seine Meinung über das Zanderfischen ist, das es wohl einfacher ist einen Z-Fisch zu fangen als einen Hecht. Man braucht dem Zander nur einen Gummi vor die Schnauze zu setzen und schon schnappt er zu... Hechte fangen wär da wohl schwieriger

meint er....der Profi


----------



## Hechthunter21 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> Immerhin, wenn meine Überschlagsrechnung stimmt sind das knapp 1,4 Hechte pro Tag, drei Jahre lang.....:q


ja und ...was denn?#c

Kommt doch hin#6 wenn ich mein Hobby zum Beruf gemacht habe & denn Landknecht mieme für die Angelindustrie...
!

oder ???


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> meint er....der Profi


 


|jump:


----------



## Veit (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@ Toni: Ehe du irgendwelche Zitate von mir verwendest, solltest du dir auch mal ein bisschen Gedanken machen. Diese Aussage ist mehr als 2 Jahre alt, also aus einer Zeit in der ich mit Spinnangeln noch relativ wenig am Hut hatte.
Jeder Angler und angelt auch er auch noch so lange, sammelt immer wieder neue Erfahrungen.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ Toni: Ehe du irgendwelche Zitate von mir verwendest, solltest du dir auch mal ein bisschen Gedanken machen. Diese Aussage ist mehr als 2 Jahre alt, also aus einer Zeit in der ich mit Spinnangeln noch relativ wenig am Hut hatte.
> Jeder Angler und angelt auch er auch noch so lange, sammelt immer wieder neue Erfahrungen.



dem Stimme ich zu...#6!


----------



## Wedaufischer (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Abgesehen von Profi oder nicht, hat Veit seine ganzen Beiträge gelöscht!

Warum, was will er uns damit sagen?

Offensichtlich in der eigenen Argumentation gefangen, die er selbst nicht anwendet, angewandt hat? #c


----------



## Veit (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@ Wedaufischer: Weil dieser Thread ausgeartet ist und statt einer fachlichen Diskussion eine Schlammschlacht stattfand.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ Toni: Ehe du irgendwelche Zitate von mir verwendest, solltest du dir auch mal ein bisschen Gedanken machen. Diese Aussage ist mehr als 2 Jahre alt, also aus einer Zeit in der ich mit Spinnangeln noch relativ wenig am Hut hatte..


 
Aber Tipps zu dem Thema hast Du schon damals gegeben wie ein erfahrener Profi 

Also das damalige soll man nicht ernst nehmen .. und das heutige ???|rolleyes 

sehen wir mal in 2 Jahren wieder nach ....



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder Angler und angelt auch er auch noch so lange, sammelt immer wieder neue Erfahrungen.


 
Ja, hoffentlich machst du bald welche und wendest die an, die Du damals anderen geraten hast, damals, als du zusammen mit Uli Beyer in dem Thread nur Stahl empfohlen hast #6


----------



## Veit (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Damals hab ich gesagt "Ich würde...".
Heute sage ich "Ich mache...". 
Das mit den "Tipps wie ein erfahrener Profi", ist dementsprechend wieder mal sehr überspitzt von dir dargestellt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

abgesehen von
"Grundsätzlich sollte man immer ein Stahlvorfach beim Hechtangeln verwendet werden." usw.  ...etc ...

und das "würde" liest sich im Kontext des Vorposters etwas anders ...

aber lassen wir es, müssen ja jetzt deine damaligen sehr vernüftigen Aussagen und Tipps nicht zusammen nachlesen  
#h


----------



## Wedaufischer (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Veit, da du mich persönlich ansprichst, möchte ich dir auch persönlich antworten:

Argumenten, egal wann man sie getätigt hat, da steht man hinter und dreht sich nicht wie eine Fahne im Wind, um nur des Fanges Willen *mehr zu machen* und auf eigene Denk- und Verhaltensweisen keine Rücksicht mehr zu nehmen.

Dir hat man den Spiegel gezeigt, nicht mehr, nicht weniger, aber traurig anzusehen...

Du selbst hast dir die Maske vom Gesicht gezogen und bezeichnest es jetzt noch als Schlammschlacht, womöglich noch gegen dich.

Denk mal darüber nach.


----------



## Wedaufischer (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> Denk mal darüber nach.


Albtraum aller Fische, bitte...


----------



## vertikal (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hi Veit, hi Toni_1962,

das entwickelt sich ja langsam zu einer richtigen Männerfreundschaft zwischen euch beiden!

Geht's hier eigentlich noch um das ursprüngliche Thema oder setzt hier mittlerweile eine sizilianische Blutrache ein?
Der gute Veit rudert doch jetzt schon so lange rückwärts, dass er beginnt, mir ein wenig leid zu tun, Toni. Muss doch nicht soweit gehen, dass er demnächst noch im Büßerhemd am Wasser sitzt, oder doch?!

Vielleicht trinkt ihr mal ein Bier zusammen und sprecht euch aus - so von Mann zu Mann.

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## Franz_16 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



> Vielleicht trinkt ihr mal ein Bier zusammen und sprecht euch aus - so von mann zu Mann



oder geht mal zusammen stippen :q :q


----------



## spin-paule (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

So... jetzt komm ich mit meinem Senf:
Ich habe zugegebenermaßen sehr lange ohne Stahl gesponnen. Ich war jung und ständig pleite und hatte damals keine Einsicht (und ob ihr´s glaubt oder nicht) auch annähernd keine Verluste. Die 35er Mono kam meist nicht in die Gefahrenzone des Hechtmauls. 
Im Laufe der Zeit aber wuchs mein Respekt vor der Kreatur und, auch wenn ich die Gefahr eines Unglücks als nicht hoch einschätze, es besteht immer die Möglichkeit, dass der Fisch elend verreckt. Und da ich die Gefahr durch Stahl verringere, benutze ich es. 
Das heißt, ich habe mich entwickelt und handle heute anders als gestern. 
2 Jahre sind ´ne lange Zeit und ich finde es grundsätzlich irgendwie nicht ganz fair, für heutige Diskussionen die Argumente von vorvorgestern aufzuwärmen.
Oder nicht?

Beste Grüße  #h ,
Spin-Paule


----------



## vertikal (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				spin-paule schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt, ich habe mich entwickelt und handle heute anders als gestern.




Sollte auch möglich sein, sich weiterzuentwickeln und dazu zu lernen; ähnliches habe ich weiter oben ja auch zum besten gegeben. Späte Einsicht ist sicherlich besser, als störrisch wie ein alter Esel (ist nur ein Bild, Karpfenchamp) gegen bessere Einsicht auf seiner Meinung zu beharren.


Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Wasserpatscher (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

|good:    #r    |schild-g 

Halleluja! Das war das beste Posting in diesem Thread! Hat's jemand gemerkt?

Besonders gut fand' zwei Aussagen, die nicht unmittelbar mit dem Thema zusammenhängen. (Der Rest war sowieso gut, aber diese beiden Sätze können auch bei vielen anderen Angel- oder Nicht-Angelfragen sehr nützlich sein.)



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem gibt es meines Erachtens niemanden, der mit Allem was er tut bzw. schreibt *grundsätzlich *Recht hat. Eine kritische Grundeinstellung gegenüber Meinungsäußerungen aller Art sollte man sich in jedem Fall erhalten.



Jawoll! Unfehlbar ist nur der Papst, und auch dem bin ich mir nicht immer ganz sicher (sogar jetzt, wo's ein Deutscher ist...). 

Und nicht nur bei Anglern findet man oft diese unsägliche Markengläubigkeit. "Hechte fängt man nur, wenn man so angelt wie BR oder UB oder GG" (das is' jetzt 'n Witz: GG bin ich selber). "Fangen kann man nur mir der Rute Soundso, Marke XY baut nur Superrollen, und Hechte beissen nur auf Wobbler von Honkytonk, wenn sie mit der teuersten geflochtenen Schnur von Schnurzelwurz gezogen werden" (und dergleichen Pauschalblödsinn mehr!). Das ist so richtig wie "An meine Haut lass ich nur Wasser und CD!" (Kann sich jemand an diese Sch...werbung erinnern? Alle lachen oder bedauern diesen einsamen Menschen aus dem Werbefernsehen, aber wenn's um's Angeln geht - genau die gleiche Masche!)



			
				vertikal (mit kleinem Änderungsvorschlag schrieb:
			
		

> Die Achtung vor der Kreatur sollte unser Handeln beim Angeln unbedingt (mit)bestimmen. Nur um noch mehr Fische zu fangen immer größere Risiken einzugehen ist meines Erachtens der falsche Weg.



So ist es. *Dieses Glaubensbekenntnis gehört eigentlich in den Katechismus jedes Anglers.* Mehr braucht man - eigentlich - gar nicht:  Wer wirklich so denkt, braucht keine Fischereiordnung, der geht sowieso kein Risiko für den Fisch ein, der beachtet sogar selbstständig Schonzeiten, der findet ganz von alleine eine vernünftige Haltung zwischen "Fischräuberei" und "Fundi-CR". Ach, alles könnte ja so einfach sein, wenn jeder diesen Satz verstehen und umsetzen würde!

Ein rundum zustimmender Wasserpatscher (gibt's nich' oft, sind sehr eigensinnig, diese WPs!)


----------



## vertikal (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Ein rundum zustimmender Wasserpatscher (gibt's nich' oft, sind sehr eigensinnig, diese WPs!)




Hi Wasserpatscher,

endlich versteht mich einer, hallelujah!!!


Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> oder geht mal zusammen stippen :q :q


Hechtstippen mit FC, HM oder Stahl?  

Sorry, den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen  #h


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Muss doch nicht soweit gehen, dass er demnächst noch im Büßerhemd am Wasser sitzt, oder doch?!


 
Dass sich die Hechte TOTLACHEN ? Wäre auch nicht waidgerecht


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

@Spin-Paule

Du fragst mich: Oder nicht? Ich antworte Dir: Oder doch !

Es ist sehr schwierig für dich nun, den Kontext zu verstehen, da der Diskussionsspartner seine Postings gelöscht hat.
Zuerst wurden die Postings nach jeder Antwort darauf sofort editiert (was ja andere Members hier auch schon sehr gestört hat), später nun ganz gelöscht.
Wenn man aber die nun gelöschten Postings in der Diskussion gelesen und überdacht hat (sie waren ja da, um ernst genommen zu werden, dachte ich zumindest bisher), dann ergeben meine "alten Zitate" durchaus Sinn.

|wavey:


----------



## spin-paule (8. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Moin Toni,
ich habe die Diskussionen größtenteils im Stillen verfolgt... auch das nachträgliche Editieren. Und sicher, es zeugt nicht gerade von großer Argumentationsstärke und ich gebe Dir inhaltlich in vielen Punkten recht. Aber jeder macht seine persönliche Entwicklung durch und dabei macht man auch eine Menge Fehler. Und wenn man Fehler macht, dann muß man auch lernen, wie man damit umgeht. Auch dabei kann man Fehler machen, vor allem, wenn man der Meinung ist, mit dem Rücken zur Wand zu stehen. Und mit 20 macht man für gewöhlich ganz andere Fehler als mit 40.
Was ich eigentlich am Schluß meines letzten Postings zum Ausdruck bringen wollte ist diese Schwierigkeit und dass es, meiner Auffassung nach, im speziellen Fall, Zeit dafür wäre, etwas Tolleranz zu zeigen. Es wurden Fehler gemacht, und jemand hat sich die Finger mächtig verbrannt. Mit dem Inhalt der Postings hat das nichts zu tun - sondern mit der Art und Weise, wie kommuniziert wurde. Und wenn jemand, wie vertikal schön beschrieben hat, schon "am Zurückrudern" ist, dann bin ich der Meinung, dass es nichts bringt, 
an der Person weiter zu kritisieren... nur um am Ende "recht zu haben". 

Liebe Grüße und einen schönen Tag noch!!!#h 
Paul


----------



## vertikal (8. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				spin-paule schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn jemand, wie vertikal schön beschrieben hat, schon "am Zurückrudern" ist, dann bin ich der Meinung, dass es nichts bringt,
> an der Person weiter zu kritisieren... nur um am Ende "recht zu haben".


Genau so sieht's aus, Toni.
Du hast doch sicherlich die meisten Teilnehmer argumentativ auf deiner Seite. Aber wenn du's am Ende übertreibst und dem "armen" Veit, obwohl er doch schon schwer angeschlagen auf dem Boden liegt, immer weiter in die "Weichteile" trittst, könnten die Sympathien umschlagen und damit deinen "Aufklärungsfeldzug" zumindest in Teilbereichen wieder zunichte machen.

Wär doch schade drum - und daher wär jetzt ein versöhnliches Wort, das auch deine Toleranz zeigt, ein starker Zug!

Meint zumindest VERTIKAL


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



> Wär doch schade drum - und daher wär jetzt ein versöhnliches Wort, das auch deine Toleranz zeigt, ein starker Zug!


Stimmt, muss ja nicht alles im Streit enden.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (8. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Ich habe bisher zwei mal einen Hecht ohne Stahl dran gehabt und davon einen verloren. Gebissen haben die beiden Kameraden beim Feedern auf nen kleinen Haken der mit drei Maden bestückt war. Der Hecht, den ich verloren hatte, war eigentlich schon soweit das ich ihn Keschern konnte, als ich den Kescher ins Wasser getan habe und den Fisch heraus holen wollte hat der Hecht noch einmal zugeschnappt und dabei die Schnur durchgebissen.

Dem Hecht wird das zwar nicht großartig geschadet haben und ich gehe davon aus, das der Haken (war nen 16er glaube ich) entweder rausgerostet ist oder er ihn sonsterwie los geworden ist aber das hat mich mal wieder bestätigt, das es beim gezielten Hechtangeln nur eine Alternative gibt und die heisst Stahl.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (8. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte auch möglich sein, sich weiterzuentwickeln und dazu zu lernen; ähnliches habe ich weiter oben ja auch zum besten gegeben. Späte Einsicht ist sicherlich besser, als störrisch wie ein alter Esel (ist nur ein Bild, Karpfenchamp) gegen bessere Einsicht auf seiner Meinung zu beharren.
> 
> 
> Gruß, VERTIKAL


 
Du willst wohl dass ich mich wieder einmische oder wie? :c


----------



## Gunni77 (8. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Hallo

@Karpfenchamp 





> Du willst wohl dass ich mich wieder einmische oder wie? :c


 
Oh bitte, tu mir den Gefallen. Nachdem dein Vorbild doch glaubhaft den Eindruck erweckt, ein Einsehen zu haben, fehlt hier ganz eindeutig etwas. Obwohl...nein, eigentlich überhaupt nicht. Naja, ein Mann muss tun, was ein Mann tun muss.... dann trag mal zu allgemeinen Erheiterung bei....:m 

Gruß


----------



## Karpfenchamp (8. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Ich bin hier also der letzte der diese Meinung vertritt. Um nicht ganz sturköpfig da zu stehen werde ich mir diese neuen extrem dünnen Stahlvorfächer wohl mal besorgen und testen müssen. Trotzdem finde ich es komisch wie sich hier manche auf einmal zurückgezogen haben. Und damit meine ich nicht unbedingt Veit.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Hier würde ja ein Anti-Stahlvorfach Badge stehen aber es wurde von den Mods verboten



Wie wäre es mit dem Badge: "Pubertät ist halb so schlimm" als - zugegebenerweise - nicht ganz vollwertigem Ersatz?

(Nix für ungut aber wer so eine Vorlage nich' reinschiesst...     
- im Ernst: hier gehören Erfahrungen rein, nicht Meinungen und schon gar nicht solche aus zweiter Hand!)


----------



## ArturO (8. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*



> Wie wäre es mit dem Badge: "Pubertät ist halb so schlimm" als - zugegebenerweise - nicht ganz vollwertigem Ersatz?
> 
> (Nix für ungut aber wer so eine Vorlage nich' reinschiesst...
> - im Ernst: hier gehören Erfahrungen rein, nicht Meinungen und schon gar nicht solche aus zweiter Hand!)



Wie wäre es mit dem Badge: "Alter schützt vor Dummheit nicht" als - zugegebenerweise - druchaus zutreffende Aussage?

Nix für ungut Wasserplatscher, aber das ist echt arm.     
  - im Ernst: hier gehören Erfahrungen sowie Meinungen rein, nicht Beleidigungen.

Ich habe diese Badges erstellt um den Usern die Möglichkeit zu geben ihre Attitüde wortlos präsentieren zu können. Dieser Thread war mit beim erstellen unbekannt. Ich finde es nicht nur primitiv sondern auch nivealos so über meine Arbeit zu reden. Badges können einerseits Informationscharakter haben (matchangler) sowie lässig wirken (blechpeitscher) als auch die Einstellung des Trägers präsentieren (C&R). Beim Antworten erhalte ich dadruch Informationen über den Vorredner. Wenn man über solche Themen diskutieren kann, so kann man sich acuh darüber eine Meinung bilden und diese vertreten. Das benutzen/nichtbenutzen eines Stahlvorfachs ist wohl ein so banales Thema, dass man seine Einstelung dazu wohl ohne Furcht vor gespött oder Beleidigungen, vertreten kann.


----------



## alcCapone (8. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

Und wenn die Vernunft als Grund nicht ausreicht, ist hier also nun einer mehr, endlich mit dem Sticheln und Beleidigen aufzuhören!

Gruß & Frieden,
Christian.


----------



## Jirko (8. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach ???*

nabend jungs #h

ich denke zu diesem thema sind mehr als ausreichende statements geflossen... ich mach jetzt nen schlößchen vor und wünsch euch allen nen feinen & entspannten abend #h


----------

